# CONNECTIONS 4 #14



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to settle down now. I fancy that program about death row but I might record it instead. Night night xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to settle down now. I fancy that program about death row but I might record it instead. Night night xxxxxx


Night night love, hope you sleep well. Lots of warm hugs and love xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just for the record....and to prove it to sexy.....dh has started to drill the freakin wall in the bathroom. Told you didn't I?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just for the record....and to prove it to saxy.....dh has started to drill the freakin wall in the bathroom. Told you didn't I?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just for the record....and to prove it to sexy.....dh has started to drill the freakin wall in the bathroom. Told you didn't I?


Oh no, well at least he's keen to hlep you. Would you like some ear plugs? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple. 

It's interesting they have already closed your DD school tomorrow. I have to go in, unless I can't get in, and they will send me home if it looks set in...I don't want to spend the weekend there. I am kind of hoping it will snow overnight so that will sae me the dilemma.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple.
> 
> It's interesting they have already closed your DD school tomorrow. I have to go in, unless I can't get in, and they will send me home if it looks set in...I don't want to spend the weekend there. I am kind of hoping it will snow overnight so that will sae me the dilemma.


We are expecting quite a lot of snow coming up from the sw.
Have you had a good day? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It has been a good day. I think now that last term and all that came with it is behind us my days are pretty good thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It has been a good day. I think now that last term and all that came with it is behind us my days are pretty good thank you.


Oh that's good. Must make you feel better all round. x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a good day. I think now that last term and all that came with it is behind us my days are pretty good thank you.
> ...


Definitely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to do some knitting. If I don't catch you later. Night night. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I started the legwarmers for MM tonight, but I am so cold the yarn and needles don't want to work as they do normally, so I am not pleased with the resulys so far.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to do some knitting. If I don't catch you later. Night night. xx


I probably won't catch you later. I've just switched the blanket on so will hit the sack soon... :mrgreen:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. Sorry that some of you are having snow and cold. What type of snow or weather conditions must be present to close the schools down for the day???? Hope you don't have to go in Lifeline.

GS so good some one coming to check up on you. Let us know how it goes???Very lovely your DH putting grab bar in for you dear. Sorry it is so late, but he made sure you were able to get in the BR and do prepartion for bed and now comfy in your bed. Dear man you have.

Purple your dolly's tights are wonderfully done. Love the small bits of yarn and the buttons too.Yes stay in and stay warm.

Saxy, be sure to have your dear hubby put in your grab bar. Sometimes to motivate, I say I will call expert to come in and do it. That ploy usually works. Try it and see.

Londy you are certainly a whirlwind of activity. Out for meals 2 days running. You are the lucky girl. My DH states he will take me out for dinner tonight for BQ ribs. yum, can't wait. I didwatch the New stitch a day continental knitting, but I need to stick to my own form of English throw. It hurts my hands to do this continental and I can't get a good tension. I will be a slow knitter, but just happy to still knit.

Pam sounds like you had a lovely time with your friends little ones. Have you ever made a Zimmerman sweater . BSJ I think it is called. I thought I may try it. With all my things I have going, I need bionic hands to keep with all.

Jynx sounds like you are winding your way through all your doctor appts. Glad you are gettimg good reports. Hope they put you on leave from them in a while so you can have fun with your projects. hard to believe you get snow in Texas...

Linky hope you are starting to feel better dear. Haven't moved yet. We are looking in Ocala Florida which is about 3 to 4 hours from here further up north. Love the weather here, but the 55+ communmity up there offers so many services if you need them and so many activities, that that is where we decided to go. Will let you know whenever we do move.




Bulletin>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

My dear niece is pregnant with her third child and just found out today she is having her first girl.We are all so excited. I must decide what I am going to make for our new grand niece. Have some ideas, just need to think on it a little more. Baby is due on my DH birthday.

Well the day is over half done and I have not done a lick of work up to this point. Too much running around and too many errands. 

Going to rest for a bit. See you all tomorrow. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly it's lovely to hear from you. What lovely news re: niece.
Have you had a look at the magic loop workshop and had a go at it? I am hoping to start the toe up socks with ML that she starts on Monday.

Enjoy your dinner out with DH.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry that some of you are having snow and cold. What type of snow or weather conditions must be present to close the schools down for the day???? Hope you don't have to go in Lifeline.
> 
> GS so good some one coming to check up on you. Let us know how it goes???Very lovely your DH putting grab bar in for you dear. Sorry it is so late, but he made sure you were able to get in the BR and do prepartion for bed and now comfy in your bed. Dear man you have.
> 
> ...


What wonderful news for you purely, a little girl at last. She sure will be spoiled haha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan. I am saying Goodnight. I think my blanket should be heated up by now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The grab rail is on!!!! No tile broken it seemed to take forever, and I haven't got to criticise........basically I can't get up out of the bath, so I have to take a shower. Dh says its my fault, I don't use ny muscles. Stupid clot. I've danced for years and leg muscles good. He says I must exercise more. That's rich after what I've just had. I think he was annoyed that I didn't want to try it out and when I did I was stuck. It's a flipping crane I need. Haha. I'm seriously thinking of lamping him night


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The grab rail is on!!!! No tile broken it seemed to take forever, and I haven't got to criticise........basically I can't get up out of the bath, so I have to take a shower. Dh says its my fault, I don't use ny muscles. Stupid clot. I've danced for years and leg muscles good. He says I must exercise more. That's rich after what I've just had. I think he was annoyed that I didn't want to try it out and when I did I was stuck. It's a flipping crane I need. Haha. I'm seriously thinking of lamping him night


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

You do make me laugh!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Night night.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS tell your DH to talk to me or better yet the lady who comes to evaluate re. what you should or should not do. Even if you take a shower a grab bar is still good to have if it is at a good height for you. DH hubby means well, just frustrated me thinks and frightened for the love of his life. FORGIVE HIM.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nite lifeline and GS.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, Congratulations on a new grand niece. How lovely.
My little balls of wool are so sweet I hardly want to open them. But I will otherwise LM will throw a strop!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Susan, thank you for updating this for all of us! BTW - your messages are hilarious!

Pam



grandma susan said:


> I am going to put the birthday list out. I've typed it out so many times I'm dreaming it hahaha. It's reminding me of those SQUARES we did hahahaha..Here goes, if I'm qwrong tell me
> 
> Luvin Crafts Aug 3
> Binbrice Aug 27th
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's getting late and I must go to bed. Have a good afternoon/ evening/night/morning everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pam, bye Pam. I'm just off to bed. Enjoy your trip. x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to put the birthday list out. I've typed it out so many times I'm dreaming it hahaha. It's reminding me of those SQUARES we did hahahaha..Here goes, if I'm qwrong tell me
> ...


No ..... Mcpasty ...... @ the end of this month :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Xiang, I am trying to go to bed and everybody is popping in :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Oh yes it is!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I really am going to bed now, otherwise Mr P will have to carry me upstairs! Night night. xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Londy,

I'm going to try my darnedest to make that happen.

It's cold and clear in Seattle but my DH and I are on a little roadtrip on the Oregon Coast and it's 57F and sunny here so much nicer than home at the moment. Love the beach and as it's winter not many people around.

Hope you had a great lunch with your niece.

Pam



London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry that some of you are having snow and cold. What type of snow or weather conditions must be present to close the schools down for the day???? Hope you don't have to go in Lifeline.
> 
> GS so good some one coming to check up on you. Let us know how it goes???Very lovely your DH putting grab bar in for you dear. Sorry it is so late, but he made sure you were able to get in the BR and do prepartion for bed and now comfy in your bed. Dear man you have.
> 
> ...


Purly that is so awesome!! the little ones Mom is having her brother on Sunday/Monday she is excited I will have her over the weekend for Mom to be in the hospital.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

went and got DD and I new glasses today 2 pairs each I just don't know if hers is right or not she is a little bit of a handful when she goes and doesn't focus for the Dr. I hope that I don't have to have her checked again as insurance will not pay for it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Was up late last night reading my book hit one of those intense points and could not turn the nook off, so getting a little tired, gonna knit for a little and then hit the hay

Love and Hugs and stay safe if you all get the snow!

Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Microscopic, even :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pam, bye Pam. I'm just off to bed. Enjoy your trip. x


Hi, bye to you, too. So far, so good on the trip. Weather is great and sights are beautiful.

Sleep well.

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Purly,

Yes, those children are great fun for me and i feel so lucky to have them in my life.

No, have never done a BSJ, but am going to do Purple and Londy's workshop because I'm interested in learning. Maybe you can do a BSJ for your new grand niece. Congratulations on that, by the way. Wonderful news!

We've stopped for the night in a little town in Oregon right on the Pacific Ocean. Had dinner and some beers at a great brewpub here and now my DH is snoring away. Unlike at home I can't go to another room to get away! 

I hope you've had a good day.

Pam



binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. Sorry that some of you are having snow and cold. What type of snow or weather conditions must be present to close the schools down for the day???? Hope you don't have to go in Lifeline.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ladies,

I just want to say you are all wonderful!

Pam


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just want to say you are all wonderful!
> 
> Pam


That's very kind Pam. For me and I'm sure others will agree, I am very glad you jumped in and joined us.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Susan, thank you for updating this for all of us! BTW - your messages are hilarious!
> 
> Pam
> 
> ...


Well, the birthday list just proves it ........ I really don't exist and I'm really just a figment of your cyberspace imagination. 

However, if I actually do exist somewhere, then November 9th might be a good date to have been born on. Seems to be meaningful for some little cyber spec down here in the land of Oz. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Well ladies, I am definitely on the insanity anonymous list now - I have ridden about 60 kms today - no idea what that is in miles - too knackered to work it out - and it's lots. :shock: I blame my 16yo energiser bunny who is indominatable and can ride up steep hills with nary a puff. I kept hearing "Let's do that again" :roll: 

Think I will sleep very well tonight. Left home at 10 am and didn't get home until 4:30pm.

Pearlie - congrats on the new little grand niece to be. :thumbup: 

It's tea time so better crawl out to the kitchen and magically produce something nutritious - if I can stand up that long.......zzzzzzzz ;-)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Everyone is off to bed... or busy.. and that is where I am headed.....

PV... those little yarn skeins are just too cute.... There is something called BonBons over here that are little for colorwork... but not that fine..... Great tights.... I hae llittle buttons like that but the little buckle is charming....

You all stay warm with the snow..... and hope you have a LOST day... my favorite kind.

Pam,,, lived in Portland, after Seattle.. but again,,, just a Navy brat at the time.... My crazy great uncle and tiny little Aunt Ruth lived there. The house was built to her scale and Uncle Fred solved all that pesky yard work by 
Have one of those bres for me.... just not the wheat ones.....

GS..... there is a kind of hand rail that clamps on to the side of the tub as well.... We have put them on both mom's tubs for help getting up and down.... (Mom could not get the shower head totally off when she wanted to take a bath last week so got a HAMMER..... Fortunately, she didn't wreck the place..... She also decided she didn't like the in tub mat.... so I did an emergency run to Target to replace it....) Can't believe all the knitting you are getting done... My needles think I've gone on 'walkabout" but Sunday, that is all I am going to do......

Found perfect yarn for a little short sleeved ardi I want to make. It has peapods up anddown the front and the yarn is named........PEAPOD... I *thought I was going to knit from stash but new patterns bring new plans..... YeaH...

Purly.... Congrats on a new GIRL.. BF was knitting a very gradually shade, pink, whit, lavender, baby sweater out of a Sensations yarn (Tiny Knits) something like that, from Joannes... Free pattern with a hat and felted floweres... I She has started her hope chest so I need to get cracking... Won't Ocala make for a shorter drive for you as well.. while still keepingthe PA place The retirement communities really do offer so much... I wish mom would look at some. We have some terrific ones here....

Well ladies.... Have to be up and at it tomorrow so off I go...*


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly,
> 
> Yes, those children are great fun for me and i feel so lucky to have them in my life.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the baby news, Purly - I would love to get another grandie (of any kind) - but not much chance of that for a while :-( Never mind, I have my 5 beautiful DG's, and three of them are coming for an overnight visit tomorrow :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just want to say you are all wonderful!
> 
> Pam


On behalf of everyone else, I would like to say "Thank you very much, we have all found like minded people" and now another has joined us xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, thank you for updating this for all of us! BTW - your messages are hilarious!
> ...


I see Binbrice and Tammie are August 27 which is my birthday also. It is President Lyndon Johnson's birthday too. Happy Birthday everyone!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, thank you for updating this for all of us! BTW - your messages are hilarious!
> ...


Birthdays updated to include known birthdays ...... If anyone is missing, please let us know, but I think that is everyone :-D :-D
hehe ..... I didn't even notice you were missing    ....... Sorry little one :?


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I noticed that you didn't notice. My nose is now in a decidedly huffy position and stuck up in the air........


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I see Binbrice and Tammie are August 27 which is my birthday also. It is President Lyndon Johnson's birthday too. Happy Birthday everyone!!!


Hello Jolly, how are you? Haven't seen you for a while - what have you been up to


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Everyone is off to bed... or busy.. and that is where I am headed.....
> 
> PV... those little yarn skeins are just too cute.... There is something called BonBons over here that are little for colorwork... but not that fine..... Great tights.... I hae llittle buttons like that but the little buckle is charming....
> 
> ...


Catch you next time Jynx, hope you get some sleep. I am going to do some knitting, on this nice cool evening xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from snowy Surrey. Didn't strt until 7.45 am but it's coming down thick and fast. Glad I don't have to go out today. Will sit by the fire and knit. How is everyone?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from snowy Surrey. Didn't strt until 7.45 am but it's coming down thick and fast. Glad I don't have to go out today. Will sit by the fire and knit. How is everyone?


I think you are the first one up :-D . I have updated the birthday list, with a couple more birthdays added - Patrican & JollyPolly. I think that must be all of them :shock: ....... I really started something, didn't I - didn't mean to  :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, thank you for updating this for all of us! BTW - your messages are hilarious!
> ...


Cos you exist, you are very precious to us. You know Susn isn't the full shilling (don't tell her I said so) and I don't think any of us have check the list yet. Are we forgiven? Love you :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I've written Mcpasty......28th jan ;-)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have had a wonderful day, today, went shopping with 2 DD's & 2 DGD's ........ AND bought 8 balls of 50% wool & 50% silk - 4 balls each in 2 colourways (variegated) :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from snowy Surrey. Didn't strt until 7.45 am but it's coming down thick and fast. Glad I don't have to go out today. Will sit by the fire and knit. How is everyone?
> ...


I've had a text ftrom Susan, so she is awake. Thanks for adding the other birthdays. I will check my little book and put them on the calendar.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Hello Susan, how are you this morning, did you sleep well?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just want to say you are all wonderful!
> 
> Pam


I agree hahahah we are special


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Susan, how are you today? There's lots of white stuff falling out of the sky.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies,
> ...


I agree too xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Susan, how are you today? There's lots of white stuff falling out of the sky.


I think she is doing catch up, ATM, she will realise we are on here, soon :roll: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sssshhh, don't tell anyone we've gone over page 200!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am so sorry Ann.blame me. I never intentionally would miss you odd. Thanks for your birthdate but would you send me your E-mail, by pm so as I can send you a Tena card


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have had a wonderful day, today, went shopping with 2 DD's & 2 DGD's ........ AND bought 8 balls of 50% wool & 50% silk - 4 balls each in 2 colourways (variegated) :shock: :shock:


Glad you had a good day, what colours are in the wool. Pictures please. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sssshhh, don't tell anyone we've gone over page 200!


I noticed that, and I am not going to bring their attention to it this time :roll: I will just quietly keep posting .. Hahaha.

I am casting off my swatch for the ASJ, now. Will block it later, then do the measurements & calculations - then I will know the number of stitches I really need. Where the program asks for the width, is that the width of a jumper that fits me the way I want it to?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a wonderful day, today, went shopping with 2 DD's & 2 DGD's ........ AND bought 8 balls of 50% wool & 50% silk - 4 balls each in 2 colourways (variegated) :shock: :shock:
> ...


Oh yes .... I meant todo that when I got home, but I had to go back to bed, I was so tired. Will try & get them posted now, give me a minute or 2 xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Sssshhh, don't tell anyone we've gone over page 200!
> ...


Glad swatch is done. You DO NOT want the chest measurement. What I did was take a jumper that fits ok, lie it flat and them measure across the front at the underarm. (Basically half the chest measurement but allowing for a bit of space.) For example my bust is 36", my favourit jumper laid flat is 19.5", does that make sense.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all, I've landed. I've just realised I havent paid my paper bill since Christmas....I hate that don't you/ I was going to get DH to walk me down but it lools slippy. I've had a great sleep how are you all?????? 

Judi I'm so sorry about Anne. can you explain I'm off balancer with my brain hahahaha. Seems like I'm getting to be normal again ahhahaah


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes, that makes perfect sense - I measured across the base of my jumper :roll: so I might not need to have so many stitches ... Hahahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


You could always get the jumper to breath in as well. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all, I've landed. I've just realised I havent paid my paper bill since Christmas....I hate that don't you/ I was going to get DH to walk me down but it lools slippy. I've had a great sleep how are you all??????
> 
> Judi I'm so sorry about Anne. can you explain I'm off balancer with my brain hahahaha. Seems like I'm getting to be normal again ahhahaah


Susan, she is ok, she does understand, and also knows that the missing birthdays has been fixed, but I will let her know xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


hahahahahaha - I will ask, next time I measure it ...... hahahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice to see Jollypolly has found us again. She thought she'd lost us forever. Never...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I must stop going to the library - it is too expensive. I borrowed a book called the Big Book of Knitting by Katharina Buss. It is all full of very useful techniques and I just had to get it. So I've ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Nice to see Jollypolly has found us again. She thought she'd lost us forever. Never...


It is, now we have 3 birthdays on 27th August.

I am trying to post the photos of my new yarn, but something is going funny with my phone :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Nice to see Jollypolly has found us again. She thought she'd lost us forever. Never...


Yes she thought we had been locked out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to do a quick tidy up and then sit and knit, unless Mr P has any other ideas - like doing more family history. But I don't mind cos we have found someone with a lot more information about Mr P's gerandmother's side of the family.
Have a great day/evening everyone. 
Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

These are my new yarns, they feel so gorgeous - now I need to be really good, and make myself finish everything else I have got on the go :roll: :shock: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see Jollypolly has found us again. She thought she'd lost us forever. Never...
> ...


Ooooh triplets. Shout at your phone, that may help. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I must stop going to the library - it is too expensive. I borrowed a book called the Big Book of Knitting by Katharina Buss. It is all full of very useful techniques and I just had to get it. So I've ordered it from Amazon.


Hide your credit card - then you won't be able to buy things :XD: , but then you won't be able to buy you yarn or other crafty things :-( :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I love your yarn the colour is just right. Dying to see it knitted up. I'm going to get washed and ready now, I'll be back later. Sleep well Judi, and knit well Purple.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Yippee, it has worked .....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> These are my new yarns, they feel so gorgeous - now I need to be really good, and make myself finish everything else I have got on the go :roll: :shock: :XD:


Ooooh, yummy!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> These are my new yarns, they feel so gorgeous - now I need to be really good, and make myself finish everything else I have got on the go :roll: :shock: :XD:


Gorgeous, gorgeous colours.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I must stop going to the library - it is too expensive. I borrowed a book called the Big Book of Knitting by Katharina Buss. It is all full of very useful techniques and I just had to get it. So I've ordered it from Amazon.
> ...


I don't need my credit card for Amazon - I've got buy with one click. Fatal but oh such fun. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to do a quick tidy up and then sit and knit, unless Mr P has any other ideas - like doing more family history. But I don't mind cos we have found someone with a lot more information about Mr P's gerandmother's side of the family.
> Have a great day/evening everyone.
> Lots of love and hugs xxx


Have a good day, Purple, will catch you later ........ You are another one that needs to take notice of when you need to rest ... Look after yourself xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > These are my new yarns, they feel so gorgeous - now I need to be really good, and make myself finish everything else I have got on the go :roll: :shock: :XD:
> ...


Morning Londy, are you snowed in too? Nothing personal but I'm off now, bye. Love you xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh dear ..... Enjoy, you earned the right, with all you years of work xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to do a quick tidy up and then sit and knit, unless Mr P has any other ideas - like doing more family history. But I don't mind cos we have found someone with a lot more information about Mr P's gerandmother's side of the family.
> ...


Yes Mum xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Good, I see you know who the boss is. .... Lol .... Xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone. hope you are all well?! Have had a lovely swim this morning, the pool was nice and empty - until the schoolkids turned up! 
Yep, it is snowing here too which is a pain as I was hoping to go and see a friend this afternoon. He joined the post office with me in 1987 when he was just 18 then in 2001 he became my boss!! He is a policeman now and is very kindly going to sign some documents so I can buy little Charlotte some Premium Bonds, I hope she will treat her grandma if she wins!! He also has a new baby boy that I haven't met yet, more cuddles, yay!! Oh hang the snow, I'm going anyway!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > These are my new yarns, they feel so gorgeous - now I need to be really good, and make myself finish everything else I have got on the go :roll: :shock: :XD:
> ...


They are very similar to Noro, but much smoother on the skin - I think I will be looking for more of these, now - they feel ssssssooooooo nice mmmmmmm


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Bye, love you too!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone. hope you are all well?! Have had a lovely swim this morning, the pool was nice and empty - until the schoolkids turned up!
> Yep, it is snowing here too which is a pain as I was hoping to go and see a friend this afternoon. He joined the post office with me in 1987 when he was just 18 then in 2001 he became my boss!! He is a policeman now and is very kindly going to sign some documents so I can buy little Charlotte some Premium Bonds, I hope she will treat her grandma if she wins!! He also has a new baby boy that I haven't met yet, more cuddles, yay!! Oh hang the snow, I'm going anyway!!


Ok, everyone, I am heading off now also - I want to get this swatch cast off & get something else closer to finished sssshhhhhhh. Have a lovely day, every one xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Oops!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, thank you for updating this for all of us! BTW - your messages are hilarious!
> ...


Sophy, (Mini Tena!) Jan 9th!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EST and -12'C (10'F) and clear and cold.
I'm just popping in to say hello and goodbye. We are having a pancake breakfast for the United Way at work and they are using my LITTLE waffle maker so I have to go early and get all set up.

Purly - congrats on new grandbaby.
Xiang - love the VARIEGATED yarn, my fav

I took a style hint from Londy and gathered my spare yarn balls and I think I have enough for a ASJ for me. Now can I work on 2 ASJ (1 for me and 1 for DD) at the same time without getting muddled. I figure I can start both, I was able to manage that part before, and then catchup with Purple and Londy's Workshop when it starts.

Send some snow my way. It's very grey here and not pretty.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has just won a suction hand rail to put in the bath. I must smell terrible hahaha hes so keen to have me a bath bless him. He won it on e-bay for £2.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EST and -12'C (10'F) and clear and cold.
> I'm just popping in to say hello and goodbye. We are having a pancake breakfast for the United Way at work and they are using my LITTLE waffle maker so I have to go early and get all set up.
> 
> Purly - congrats on new grandbaby.
> ...


Hi Nitzi! Have fun with your stripey ASJ, it's so nice when you get tired of knitting with one yarn to just change it. I am doing stripes again with the one I am doing now but it is a little less random! You can have our snow with pleasure, I am guessing you are all geared up for it whereas, we never are, slippery pavements are a big worry for me, I like my bones just as they are!!! Have a good day and enjoy the pancakes - yum!!! xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has just won a suction hand rail to put in the bath. I must smell terrible hahaha hes so keen to have me a bath bless him. He won it on e-bay for £2.


That is excellent, I hope it works for you - I have my dads shower chair, which I have needed to use, once or twice :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EST and -12'C (10'F) and clear and cold.
> ...


Hhmmmmm ...... I might have to do some pancakes for the kids, tomorrow .... I just love pancakes


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Me too but sadly can't have them on my current regime :hunf:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Aaawwwww ..... that's a bit of bad luck, are you on a "for life" diet change, or a short term change?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just had coffee with BP2 and a giggle. I was trying to help her reme3mber her words hahahha. That's rich and I've put some laUndry in. Now I'm going to knit. See you l;ater.xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had coffee with BP2 and a giggle. I was trying to help her reme3mber her words hahahha. That's rich and I've put some laUndry in. Now I'm going to knit. See you l;ater.xx


Bye Susan, I am fighting with my needles ATM, I am determined to win the fight, so on with the battle xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


yes, that's the one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


yes please! I can soon whip him up a list!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a cold Surrey. We have had a few snow flurries, but not much - so far.
> Had a good swim this morning and spent the afternoon looking for Mr Ps ancestors.
> Anyway here's a photo of baby doll in her tights plus the wool and tiny buttons that I bought. Might start the tunic tonight.
> How is everyone today?


wonderful stuff! Reminds me of how I started knitting as a child, with a tiny doll (6cm?) which needed a skirt, which I knitted with strong army cotton and two large darning needles. Nothing beat me as a child.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Chilly 55 degrees F this morning. Sorry some of you ladies are having snow and ice. Please be careful when out and about. Thank you all for kind remarks regarding new Niece. Now I have to figure out what I want to make for her. I am the only one who said this baby was a little girl. I won I won.

Xiang beautiful colors for your new yarns. have fun knitting with them. Sorry you are fighting with your needles right now.Have fun with the DGDs on their sleep over.

Smiley 60 kms is a long way. Hope you are able to stand after all that exercise. Good going girl. Proud of you.You must have traveled quite far. Were you out in the country???

GS how great DH won auction on amazon. Lovely that BF2 stopped by and you both had a good giggle. Can't go to my neighbors next door nor she here till she is over the flu.Poor dear is so ill. Wish I could do something for her.

Purple I do love the little bits of yarn balls, so cute. I am going to look up the book you were speaking of. I think I need a good technique book.Have fun with ancestors or knitting.

Jynx glad your Mom didn't do damage with the hammer she took to her shower head. Hopefully you can get to your needles soon. You have such a busy schedule I don't know how you get anything done, except your errands. You need a nice relaxing vacation away from it all.

Nitzi your pancake breakfast sounds lovely. Yummy pancakes. Good luck on making 2 jackets at same time.You are such a skilled knitter that I am sure you won't have any problems with it. Know what you mean about it being grey outside, although I don't know that I personally would ask for snow, but I know you love snow so you should have it to make you happy. snow snow snow( my chant for you)lol

Londy glad you got your swim in this morning. Hope you are able to visit your old co worker this morning, that the roads aren't too slippery yet. Do be careful dear.

Miss Pam sounds like you and your DH are having a lovely drive about. Know what you mean when hubby snores and no where to go to get away from it at the hotel. How long do you plan on being gone from your home on trip???

Polly so good to hear from you. What have you been doing with yourself??? Take care dear.

Binky congrats on the little one's Mom having her baby. Another precious bundle to cuddle with. Are you feeling better yet???? 

Saxy girl you would never ever be forgotten. We all love you to bits.

Hello to our missing members this morning, Shand, McPasty, Sharon, Tammie, Lifeline,and Linky. Hope everyone is well and having a good day. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Chilly 55 degrees F this morning. Sorry some of you ladies are having snow and ice. Please be careful when out and about. Thank you all for kind remarks regarding new Niece. Now I have to figure out what I want to make for her. I am the only one who said this baby was a little girl. I won I won.
> 
> Xiang beautiful colors for your new yarns. have fun knitting with them. Sorry you are fighting with your needles right now.Have fun with the DGDs on their sleep over.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly!! Yes I did meet up with my ex-boss, although not for very long in case the snow came down heavily and stopped me getting home again! His children are adorable (aren't they all?!) Staying in now and knitting myself a chunky hat!! Take care, keep warm!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry that some of you are having snow and cold. What type of snow or weather conditions must be present to close the schools down for the day???? Hope you don't have to go in Lifeline.
> 
> GS so good some one coming to check up on you. Let us know how it goes???Very lovely your DH putting grab bar in for you dear. Sorry it is so late, but he made sure you were able to get in the BR and do prepartion for bed and now comfy in your bed. Dear man you have.
> 
> ...


How wonderful for you. A baby girl to knit for.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


whoops...I've slipped through a tiny hole in life's fabric....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, thank you for updating this for all of us! BTW - your messages are hilarious!
> ...


Of course you exist. You just never let GS know your birthday, or she was asleep when it happened. We won't forget now. We wouldn't dare!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from very snowy Surrey. This is what my garden looks like now and even Buddha has his hat and coat on! How is everyone?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Hi Jolly! I have added your birthday to my copy of the list. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Silly! You cannot be stuck up on Connections! I see we've reached 200+


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Saxy, do you have snow in worthing? I've just finished a pair of chunky purple mitts and now I've started on the doll's tunic.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has just won a suction hand rail to put in the bath. I must smell terrible hahaha hes so keen to have me a bath bless him. He won it on e-bay for £2.


we told you he loves you! He must be worrying himself sick and trying to hide it. Be gentle with him, that'll worry him even more!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from very snowy Surrey. This is what my garden looks like now and even Buddha has his hat and coat on! How is everyone?


You've had a lot more than us by the looks of things. I was just bemoaning the fact that we have snow, it's such a rarity and we have a good 2 inches now, though it's not wanting to hang around. Earlier it was coming up the road from the south literally horizontal - just passing by! We now have a few bits at 45 degrees, and I think it will stop soon. The road will be slippery tomorrow where the cars have been. The boys were sent home at 10.00. They should never have been allowed to go in in the first place. DH, DS and GSs are now over the workshop. They have a space heater there that shoots out flames along a metal tunnel, so they'll be warm as toast. Run by Flo! Flo-gas that is.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Saxy, do you have snow in worthing? I've just finished a pair of chunky purple mitts and now I've started on the doll's tunic.


we do. It should be on the national news, it's so unusual. I'm not even opening the door. I'm in my jim-jams and fluffy dressing gown as they're warmer than anything else.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm sitting by a nice log fire. GKs and dad went to school but were home by noon and this is what they've been up to this afternoon


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ps We've got a good 4" of snow.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ps We've got a good 4" of snow.


you are welcome. It is fun though when it's fresh. It's when the slush freezes that I really hate it. That and boots.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from very snowy Surrey. This is what my garden looks like now and even Buddha has his hat and coat on! How is everyone?


It would make a calendar?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from very snowy Surrey. This is what my garden looks like now and even Buddha has his hat and coat on! How is everyone?
> ...


Hi Susan, What have you been up to today? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have knitted and finished the back of DIL's bolero. I'm adapting the pattern a little bit to the way I want it (no big deal). DH's hospital appointment has come and its on the same date as mine. I'm 9.30 and hes 3.30 haha. We'll go up then have lunch somewhere and go back for him at 3.30. 

DH is still having a saga with the damage to our car. It was 18th December and the only ones that have had the run around is us. We have now got the car booked into garage on the 28th Jan. We've had to phone the insurance, phone them that hire us a car, phone the garage and all the flipping run around. It's costing us £15 to put fuel in the hired car. Why should we pay. When I get my next milk bill £15 will be taken off it seeing as it was her that crashed into us. I'm paying for nothing. It's certainly not happening like they advertise on the TV..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just had a ploughmans for my tea and really enjoyed it. I had fruit and yoghurt for lunch so I'm all healthy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had a ploughmans for my tea and really enjoyed it. I had fruit and yoghurt for lunch so I'm all healthy.


You sound very healthy I'h having smoked mackeral, salad and jacket pototo for my tea..
Hope you can get your car sorted and I agree why should you have to pay for anything. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We've got the snooker on tv and Mr P is joining in the commentary!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. You all chat soooo much!!!! I have been catching up for ages!!!!

I got to come home 45 mins earlier than usual...big deal :roll: 

Now I'm set to spend the weekend at home.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. You all chat soooo much!!!! I have been catching up for ages!!!!
> 
> I got to come home 45 mins earlier than usual...big deal :roll:
> 
> Now I'm set to spend the weekend at home.


Do you have as much snow as us. Even SILs schools was closed by 12 noon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. You all chat soooo much!!!! I have been catching up for ages!!!!
> ...


I don't think so. It started snowing at work at about 9 am and it's very fine stuff. It's continued to snow all day. If it had been heavier and faster then it would be a lot worse. The evening standard said we have this for the next 4 days :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hope you don't have to go far this week end. I'm just off to get something to eat and a large glass of wine. Catch you all later.
Love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Enjoy your food and wine. Mmmmmm... maybe I will get DH to open a bottle...hope we have one.

I left off mid-message...DS just got in from work...poor boy having done a full day's work in a cold workshop


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from very snowy Surrey. This is what my garden looks like now and even Buddha has his hat and coat on! How is everyone?


Haha, beautiful, how are your birdies faring? x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from very snowy Surrey. This is what my garden looks like now and even Buddha has his hat and coat on! How is everyone?
> ...


Eating everythng I put out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening.ive come to bed because I'm tired and dh is mending my laptop I hope. I can't seem to forward messages all of a sudden. I can create mail but not forward. 

The snow is falling and it looks beautiful. However it could stop us going to the boys and panto tomorrow, whatever.i hope you are all keeping warm or in judis case cool haha..I may speak later, even if its only to tell you that my laptop is working or not.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My laptop is working and dh has taken off that silly google chrome. Lundy I can forward jokes to you now. Haha I bet you are all pleased about that (not)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi says she's off out with her dd and munchkin, she'll see us later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My laptop is working and dh has taken off that silly google chrome. Lundy I can forward jokes to you now. Haha I bet you are all pleased about that (not)


Yay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have to say, I use Google Chrome all the time and I have no problems with it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi says she's off out with her dd and munchkin, she'll see us later.


Thanks for the up-date. I hope she has fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

How are you today Susan?

Have you got more snow?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > My laptop is working and dh has taken off that silly google chrome. Lundy I can forward jokes to you now. Haha I bet you are all pleased about that (not)
> ...


Neither does anybody else hahaha. I'll probably have something on that doesn't go with it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well the snow is lapsing down and I'm settling down with my hot water bottle. Night xxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies, I am a wreck. Trying to send a flipping pattern of all things. Judi, Purple,Saxy, Lifeline and Londy, please let me know if it came through. I have never had such a time sending anything. Gotta go make chicken pot pie for dinner. back later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi ladies, I am a wreck. Trying to send a flipping pattern of all things. Judi, Purple,Saxy, Lifeline and Londy, please let me know if it came through. I have never had such a time sending anything. Gotta go make chicken pot pie for dinner. back later.


I shall have a look right now.

Edit; I have it. Your frustration shows through 

It's beautiful. I think at some point I will give it a go.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ladies, I am a wreck. Trying to send a flipping pattern of all things. Judi, Purple,Saxy, Lifeline and Londy, please let me know if it came through. I have never had such a time sending anything. Gotta go make chicken pot pie for dinner. back later.
> ...


I don't got it!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Hello everyone, is it bedtime for all of you, or just Susan?. I went out with my girls yesterday, so it must take a day for emails to get through the equator .. hahahaha

Sorry Susan, you had probably not checked emails, but don't stress the small stuff - hangout for the big ones :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I will forward it right now...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have forwarded it. Let me know if you get it...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hello, nearly missed you there... It is bedtime really, but we went to the shops for food for tomorrow so we can get a bit a t a time and not use the car...don't like using it in the snow :| So having a cuppa before bed.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ladies, I am a wreck. Trying to send a flipping pattern of all things. Judi, Purple,Saxy, Lifeline and Londy, please let me know if it came through. I have never had such a time sending anything. Gotta go make chicken pot pie for dinner. back later.
> ...


Life line, to save Purly more frustration, can you forward to the rest of us, for her please? I haven't received it, so I might update my email address for her :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a very light Surrey, the snow means I can see the end of the garden.
Pearlie, yes I have your pattern, will have a look at it tomorrow.
Hi Londy and Rebecca, how are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OOps and Xiang - morning. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I am not sure if I have your email. Do you want to pm me?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a very light Surrey, the snow means I can see the end of the garden.
> Pearlie, yes I have your pattern, will have a look at it tomorrow.
> Hi Londy and Rebecca, how are you? xx


Hello Purple, I haven't got Pearlies pattern, so have just asked Lifeline to forward it to me, then I can look at it today, and see if I can help her


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have not been able to finish dolls tunic this evening, its too much for my eyes, so I've worked on my surprise jacket and being doing mathmetical things with the stripes - sort of random, but structured!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello ladies! I'm almost off tobed but thought I'd drop by to show you what I have been doing for most of the the day! I did take a picture of me wearing it but it's too awful for words! I don't like the way hats look on me anyway but in this weather, frankly I don't give a d***!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a very light Surrey, the snow means I can see the end of the garden.
> Pearlie, yes I have your pattern, will have a look at it tomorrow.
> Hi Londy and Rebecca, how are you? xx


The snow was coming down quite heay and fast just now whilst I was out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good night all, sleep well or have a good evening/night! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from a very light Surrey, the snow means I can see the end of the garden.
> ...


I'll forward it to you too so you'll have lots of copies :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello ladies! I'm almost off tobed but thought I'd drop by to show you what I have been doing for most of the the day! I did take a picture of me wearing it but it's too awful for words! I don't like the way hats look on me anyway but in this weather, frankly I don't give a d***!!!


I bet you look lovely in it. I've made some really thick mittens. My SJ is coming along nicely.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good night all, sleep well or have a good evening/night! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Nightie, night honey bun. Are you going to wear your hat to bed? xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good night all, sleep well or have a good evening/night! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from a very light Surrey, the snow means I can see the end of the garden.
> ...


Where you wearing a woolly hat like Londys?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang - email sent to you. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from a very light Surrey, the snow means I can see the end of the garden.
> ...


I have just sent it. Take a quick look and see if it's come through...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello ladies! I'm almost off tobed but thought I'd drop by to show you what I have been doing for most of the the day! I did take a picture of me wearing it but it's too awful for words! I don't like the way hats look on me anyway but in this weather, frankly I don't give a d***!!!


The hat is gorgeous

****Now imagine this in some sort of tune *****

Woooorrrrddddsssss don't come eeeeeaaaaaassssssyyyyy .......

hahahahahaha don't remember the rest ATM hahahahahaha. xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm afraid it was a shop bought :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Good night all, sleep well or have a good evening/night! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Yes, it's going to keep my feet warm!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Night, night!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


You should do one in that nice pattern yoou sent me with a picot edge.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Heehee. Night night Hope your feet are clean!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It has come through, I gets notification come up & it tells me what is in the email, but will check anyway :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello ladies! I'm almost off tobed but thought I'd drop by to show you what I have been doing for most of the the day! I did take a picture of me wearing it but it's too awful for words! I don't like the way hats look on me anyway but in this weather, frankly I don't give a d***!!!


It looks cosy and very nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Purly, I have your lovely pattern now, Lifeline kindly sent it onto me!! Will have a closer look in the morning, when I may be more awake!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Well I washed them for Christmas!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I have one that I did make me from that pattern but this hat is warmer with a lovely fleece lining.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Mcpasty Jan 28th
Purley Feb 12th
Grandma Feb 20th
miss pam Feb 21st
Purple Feb 24th
Linkan  March 18th
Nitz April 29th
Mum to Sophy May 2nd
Shand July 1st
Luvin Crafts Aug 3
Londy Aug 5th
JollyPolly Aug 27th
Binbrice Aug 27th
Tammie Aug 27th
Judi Sept 18th
Lifeline Sept 29th
Patrican. Nov 9th
Jynx Dec 13th
Saxy Dec. 24th

Birthdays updated to include known birthdays ...... If anyone is missing, please let us know, but I think that is everyone :-D :-D
hehe ..... I didn't even notice you were missing    ....... Sorry little one :?[/quote]

Haven't read ahead to see if this has been done by anyone else, but here we are, all in order, just because I like things to be sequential. 

Of course all is forgiven - not that there was anything to forgive. All on here including myself are a sandwich short of a picnic. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Purly, I have your lovely pattern now, Lifeline kindly sent it onto me!! Will have a closer look in the morning, when I may be more awake!! xxx


I've forgotten what we are looking at it for? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello people - lots of you!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good night all, sleep well or have a good evening/night! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good night Londy, have a good sleep xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello people - lots of you!!


Hello you, how are you this morning?


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Hello people - lots of you!!
> ...


Much better - I can move without audibly creaking. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Mcpasty Jan 28th
> Purley Feb 12th
> Grandma Feb 20th
> miss pam Feb 21st
> ...


Haven't read ahead to see if this has been done by anyone else, but here we are, all in order, just because I like things to be sequential. 

Of course all is forgiven - not that there was anything to forgive. All on here including myself are a sandwich short of a picnic. :XD:[/quote]

Hi Patticake, I am impressed you are soooooooooooo clever. Have you had a good day. We are snowed in. I sent this photo earlier, but here it is just for you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Purly, I have your lovely pattern now, Lifeline kindly sent it onto me!! Will have a closer look in the morning, when I may be more awake!! xxx
> ...


She's going to tell us that when she has got rid of some of the frustration... :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Purly, I have your lovely pattern now, Lifeline kindly sent it onto me!! Will have a closer look in the morning, when I may be more awake!! xxx
> ...


To see if we can translate the pattern :-D :shock:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Just 'cos I'm a mean mum, I'm sending the girls off for a whole day of further punishment. :lol: They are going off to do some laser skirmishing and general partying. They won't be back until 10:30 tonight. I think I'll shut them in their rooms for a couple of days to recover. :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> Mcpasty Jan 28th
> Purley Feb 12th
> Grandma Feb 20th
> miss pam Feb 21st
> ...


Haven't read ahead to see if this has been done by anyone else, but here we are, all in order, just because I like things to be sequential. 

Of course all is forgiven - not that there was anything to forgive. All on here including myself are a sandwich short of a picnic. :XD:[/quote]

I like the lovely order you have put them in...makes it feel tidied up :thumbup:

How are you after the LONG bike ride?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


OK, that's ok. I thought I had forgotten something!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> Just 'cos I'm a mean mum, I'm sending the girls off for a whole day of further punishment. :lol: They are going off to do some laser skirmishing and general partying. They won't be back until 10:30 tonight. I think I'll shut them in their rooms for a couple of days to recover. :mrgreen:


Will you be able to get on with some crafting in peace and quiet? Hope so!!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Mcpasty Jan 28th
> ...


I like the lovely order you have put them in...makes it feel tidied up :thumbup:

How are you after the LONG bike ride?[/quote]

In order is good.  I am very much better than I was last night. I felt like I was about 100 years old before I went to bed - very early.  I can move without hurting now. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


TO what language. I only speak English, French, and rubbish


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Just 'cos I'm a mean mum, I'm sending the girls off for a whole day of further punishment. :lol: They are going off to do some laser skirmishing and general partying. They won't be back until 10:30 tonight. I think I'll shut them in their rooms for a couple of days to recover. :mrgreen:
> ...


Yes - I think I'll be doing some more x stitching. How are you going anyway?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Mcpasty Jan 28th
> ...


Hi Patticake, I am impressed you are soooooooooooo clever. Have you had a good day. We are snowed in. I sent this photo earlier, but here it is just for you.[/quote]

Your garden looks beautiful, but cold xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm not sure hehe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

How are you after the LONG bike ride?[/quote]

In order is good.  I am very much better than I was last night. I felt like I was about 100 years old before I went to bed - very early.  I can move without hurting now. :thumbup:[/quote]

Patticake, I'm not surprised you hurt after such a long ride. I hurt after a few lengths in the pool!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Mcpasty Jan 28th
> ...


Hi Patticake, I am impressed you are soooooooooooo clever. Have you had a good day. We are snowed in. I sent this photo earlier, but here it is just for you.[/quote]

Hi Susan, I know you probably get fed up with it, but that is so pretty. I want to go and jump in it. I would have loved that in my back yard last Thursday.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


I am good, if a little cold. We could do with evening out your hot weather and our cold


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Your garden looks beautiful, but cold xxxx[/quote]

Thank you. I shall go out tomorrow and see what footprints I can find. Probably fox, cat and lots of birds. xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I could definitely go with that. Although right now it is almost perfect here - otherwise we wouldn't be out on the bikes. Anything under 30*C is good for me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Patticake, I am impressed you are soooooooooooo clever. Have you had a good day. We are snowed in. I sent this photo earlier, but here it is just for you.[/quote]

Hi Susan, I know you probably get fed up with it, but that is so pretty. I want to go and jump in it. I would have loved that in my back yard last Thursday. [/quote]

I'm not Susan I'm the other one that is a sandwich short of a picnic.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Purple said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Patticake, I am impressed you are soooooooooooo clever. Have you had a good day. We are snowed in. I sent this photo earlier, but here it is just for you.
> ...


Just a little confused, maybe hehehehe


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Hi Susan, I know you probably get fed up with it, but that is so pretty. I want to go and jump in it. I would have loved that in my back yard last Thursday. [/quote]

Ooops - sorry - Purple - your garden looks lovely!! I'm sure everyone else's gardens are chocolate box scenes too. 

Hello Purple - I do know who you are really. My head is still addled from yesterday. hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Purple said:
> ...


Who? Patticake or me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


I understand that. Cycling in the heat is not good. When the children were younger we did a lot of cycling. I haven't done any for a long time now...a few years...I think my bike has probably ceased up


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ooops - sorry - Purple - your garden looks lovely!! I'm sure everyone else's gardens are chocolate box scenes too. 

Hello Purple - I do know who you are really. My head is still addled from yesterday. hahaha[/quote]

That's ok. I don't really know who I am anyway. That's why I wear purple all the time so I can recognize me.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Ooops - sorry - Purple - your garden looks lovely!! I'm sure everyone else's gardens are chocolate box scenes too.
> 
> Hello Purple - I do know who you are really. My head is still addled from yesterday. hahaha


That's ok. I don't really know who I am anyway. That's why I wear purple all the time so I can recognize me.[/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


You of course!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Your garden looks beautiful, but cold xxxx


Thank you. I shall go out tomorrow and see what footprints I can find. Probably fox, cat and lots of birds. xx[/quote]

That would be very interesting, I like finding animal tracks in the sand, but our Sandhills are now being disturbed by lots of people doing different things in them, I just wish they would go somewhere else & do it :hunf: :-(


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


My old bike almost was - so I got a new one. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I understand that. Cycling in the heat is not good. When the children were younger we did a lot of cycling. I haven't done any for a long time now...a few years...I think my bike has probably ceased up[/quote]

I used to do a lot of cycling West London to Portsmouth but that was back in the days of penny farthing bikes!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Your garden looks beautiful, but cold xxxx
> ...


That would be very interesting, I like finding animal tracks in the sand, but our Sandhills are now being disturbed by lots of people doing different things in them, I just wish they would go somewhere else & do it :hunf: :-([/quote]

You could go and make sand angels - just to add to the mix.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I understand that. Cycling in the heat is not good. When the children were younger we did a lot of cycling. I haven't done any for a long time now...a few years...I think my bike has probably ceased up


I used to do a lot of cycling West London to Portsmouth but that was back in the days of penny farthing bikes![/quote]

They are too tall for me - I'm scared of heights.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well the heating has gone off now and I am feeling cold so I am off to bed. It's been great to chat...especially Patticake, I always feel I miss you.

Judi and Anne enjoy your day.
Purple have a good night.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well the heating has gone off now and I am feeling cold so I am off to bed. It's been great to chat...especially Patticake, I always feel I miss you.
> 
> Judi and Anne enjoy your day.
> Purple have a good night.


Yes it is good to chat with you again. Have a good sleep.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well the heating has gone off now and I am feeling cold so I am off to bed. It's been great to chat...especially Patticake, I always feel I miss you.
> 
> Judi and Anne enjoy your day.
> Purple have a good night.


Night Rebecca keep warm and sleep well. I'm off to bed now - hotwater bottle at the ready. Have a good day Xiang and Patticake. xxxxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd better get off here as well and get some things organised. Enjoy your beds or your day - whichever applies. Hugs to all Love Patticake / Smiley whatever fits.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I understand that. Cycling in the heat is not good. When the children were younger we did a lot of cycling. I haven't done any for a long time now...a few years...I think my bike has probably ceased up


I used to do a lot of cycling West London to Portsmouth but that was back in the days of penny farthing bikes![/quote]

Hahahahaha

I have a lot of bikes, in the shed, that were well used years ago, but I am way past that now, so they are being donated to the local high school, for a special scheme where the children are taught to repair the bikes, then the bikes are donated to underprivileged children


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that. Cycling in the heat is not good. When the children were younger we did a lot of cycling. I haven't done any for a long time now...a few years...I think my bike has probably ceased up
> ...


Hahahahaha

I have a lot of bikes, in the shed, that were well used years ago, but I am way past that now, so they are being donated to the local high school, for a special scheme where the children are taught to repair the bikes, then the bikes are donated to underprivileged children[/quote]

That sounds likie a nice idea. I rode a bike in France last summer. Still not bad as long as I'm on a level surface!

Night night xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Well the heating has gone off now and I am feeling cold so I am off to bed. It's been great to chat...especially Patticake, I always feel I miss you.
> ...


Night every one, I need to start getting my house ready for an invasion of children, I am having 3 DGD's over night, & then a visit to their great grand Nan


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Judi* Please, the name of the rainbow colored Poems..... I love the Poems yarn... and agree that the feel is much silkier and smoother than the Noro.... I have two projects that need long color runs like that ... An entrelac and an interwoven shawlette....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nite Susan, sleep tight.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry I missed everyone. Story of my life.LOl In better mood now. I get so frustrated with computers. I am happy the pattern landed where it was supposed to. I will pm particular questions re. pattern tomorrow. Just need some simple English explanations on a few things. Going to put the cape on the needles hopefully in the am.

Smiley so good to see you on. I admire your ability to ride so far yesterday. Go Girl. Lovely job putting birthday dates in order.

Judi beautiful yarn. Don't remember if I said that before or not. Is Poem yarn something you can only get in Australia????

Jynx hello. How are you?????

Off to watch tv. Nite all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Please.... could I have a copy of Purly's pattern? My input may not be worth a flip but curiousity is killing this cat....

*LOVE* the snow pictures..... It is just so pretty.. even if a pain to deal with....

This cold weather and all the great pictures or all the pretty yarns 9and the anticipation of hockey games on TV..... I am really wanting to knit, knit, knit and stitch and quilt.... Wish I was octopus..... Note the lack of words like ironing, cleaning, Dr.s. bills,,, all that boring stuff.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

See that I hit a bad key and deleted half of what I was saying. .. Uncle Fred concreted the back yard and painted it green....... I wanted Miss Pam to have a *brew* for me..... I really should proof my typing.....

Hungry now and need a nice glass of wine..... and slippers,,, my feet are blocks of ice.....

Oh, mom said she didn't need groceries AGAIN,,,, but we bought 8 tops, two pair of shoes, a great white ceramic birdhouse candle holder and wonderful candles, a wonderful little macrame' owl purse and a Pendleton blanket covered hard wallet, one skein of white cotton...... All for about $115 dollars...... Most things were 75% off.... We also had a nice little chicken nuggets lunch and the guy must have given us triple senior discounts because the whole bill came to $3.00... That should scratch her shopping itch for awhile......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Judi* Please, the name of the rainbow colored Poems..... I love the Poems yarn... and agree that the feel is much silkier and smoother than the Noro.... I have two projects that need long color runs like that ... An entrelac and an interwoven shawlette....


The purple/blue colour way is Colour 802; Lot S3180

The Multi colourway is Colour 805; Lot S3182

Idk what I will make yet, I am thinking socks & the mitts that I like, then again, I might make the mitts & a scarf in each colour. This is the first time I have seen this yarn & I *LOVE* it :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Aawwww looks like I missed both you & Pearlie ..... damn it :-( 

Pearlie, I wanted to ask you if it was the Pma's & Pmb's that are confusing you ........ or is it something else?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly... Poems is available here.... I have bought it several times..... 

Judy,,, Thanks for the color info...... My yarn list just keeps growing and growing and growing....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly... Poems is available here.... I have bought it several times.....
> 
> Judy,,, Thanks for the color info...... My yarn list just keeps growing and growing and growing....


I found it in our spotlight shop, at a marked down price of $5.00, so I bought 4 of each, so that will be my socks/mitts or socks/scarf sets for this winter. I will be looking for mor of them, I love the variegated yarns. Is the price of these cheaper than Noro?

I am waiting for 3 of the GK's to arrive, for an overnight stay - these 3 haven't been for a while


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

We are trying to get rid of ALL excess stuff, that has not been used in years - basically just want some of the space back. 

We have nice cooll, but windy weather here, now - I am having a bit of a break while waiting for a load of washing to be finished. The clothes will be nice & soft once they are dry today :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think that is much better than the Noro..... Someone just gifted me a couple balls of Noro .... granted, from her LYS and thr price was $12. a ball. Frankly, pretty as Noro is, I find it overrated..... most I have used is a bit scratchy.... The Poems is so soft and I think would make great entrelac projects witht the long color runs.....

Have fun with the girls..... just don't wear yourself out... Did you get the wardrobes all put together?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think that is much better than the Noro..... Someone just gifted me a couple balls of Noro .... granted, from her LYS and thr price was $12. a ball. Frankly, pretty as Noro is, I find it overrated..... most I have used is a bit scratchy.... The Poems is so soft and I think would make great enrelac projects witht he long color runs.....
> 
> Have fun with the girls..... just don't wear yourself out... Did you get the wardrobes all put together?


Yes we did, and the room is now looking so tidy, and I agree with you about Noro - the first couple of balls were beautiful, but the rest had bits in them that I didn't like & I had to pick them all out - I can't imagine that Mr Noro would design a "high" end yarn to be like this :?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess looking at all mom's stuff has made me a little edgy.... DH thinks that stuff just isn't "eating any hay" but I find the clutter a real detriment to getting organized. I used to be SOOOOOOOO organized but this last year has put me in the weeds. I want to go through EVERY drawer, closet and bag..... It will be like Christmas.... revisiting some of the things put away for so long. The more space you have, the more you fill it up...... I have way too many clothes... and some are just too outdated.... fabric that I will never use..... Even with a good clean put, there will be plenty here......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you ever seen the yarn or material that Kaffe Fassett designs? I haven't purchased any, but he has such a wonderful color sense and the material is designed to give you so many different patterns and colors from the one piece.... It is great for quilting and I'm going to look for some when I go on a quilt shop hop this April...... Much of his things remind me of kaleidescopes.... or mille fluer glass...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have you ever seen the yarn or material that Kaffe Fassett designs? I haven't purchased any, but he has such a wonderful color sense and the material is designed to give you so many different patterns and colors from the one piece.... It is great for quilting and I'm going to look for some when I go on a quilt shop hop this April...... m=Much of his things remind me of kalidescopes.... or mille fluer glass...


No, not in actual anyway, I have only seen photos of his fabric & it is not really my style. I didn't know he did yarn.

With your Poems yarn, is it 25% or 50% silk? The labels on mine say 50%, but I have done a search & haven't been able to find the one I have, anywhere :!: :? , so not sure if the label is miss printed, but that would have made a heck of a lot of mistakes - nope - I misread it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I guess looking at all mom's stuff has made me a little edgy.... DH thinks that stuff just isn't "eating any hay" but I find the clutter a real detriment to getting organized. I used to be SOOOOOOOO organized but this last year has put me in the weeds. I want to go through EVERY drawer, closet and bag..... It will be like Christmas.... revisiting some of the things put away for so long. The more space you have, the more you fill it up...... I have way too many clothes... and some are just too outdated.... fabric that I will never use..... Even with a good clean put, there will be plenty here......


If you aren't going to wear it, if you won't use the fabric (if you take the items apart), then donate, donate, donate :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Just going to hang up a load of washing, BRB


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not sure.... Will look when I go upstairs but I don't think it was 50%... I do think they make a few different yarns...... I found some at our Tuesday Morning stores for a really good price. I'm hoping to find it on-line for a good price..... Does Deramores ship to Australia? I have seen a similar yarn there... not the same... but great colorways that I am thinking about ordering.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a reprieve, the machine is still going.

I think I overdid things a bit this morning - decided to sweep a carpet, now I am paying for it :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm not sure.... Will look when I go upstairs but I don't think it was 50%... I do think they make a few different yarns...... I found some at our Tuesday Morning stores for a really good price. I'm hoping to find it on-line for a good price..... Does Deramores ship to Australia? I have seen a similar yarn there... not the same... but great colorways that I am thinking about ordering.....


I made a mistake, I was either looking at a different yarn, or I totally misread the label :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well Jynx, the kids are here now, it has been great chatting, but I will sign off now, have a good afternoon / evening xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm off too....Time to finish up a little WIP... Have a great evening with the girls....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I must stop going to the library - it is too expensive. I borrowed a book called the Big Book of Knitting by Katharina Buss. It is all full of very useful techniques and I just had to get it. So I've ordered it from Amazon.


I do that, too. It is hazardous to the pocket book!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Mcpasty Jan 28th
> ...


Hi Patticake, I am impressed you are soooooooooooo clever. Have you had a good day. We are snowed in. I sent this photo earlier, but here it is just for you.[/quote]

Hello Pattycake well done


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are very lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang the yarn is lovely

Purple the snow is sooooo pretty!! Love the doll tights and yarn we have some little ones that they sell here and we could not figure out what they would be good for know me and Linky know's this would be cool!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Chilly 55 degrees F this morning. Sorry some of you ladies are having snow and ice. Please be careful when out and about. Thank you all for kind remarks regarding new Niece. Now I have to figure out what I want to make for her. I am the only one who said this baby was a little girl. I won I won.
> 
> Xiang beautiful colors for your new yarns. have fun knitting with them. Sorry you are fighting with your needles right now.Have fun with the DGDs on their sleep over.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly,

We' re back home tonight. Just a quick trip but it was fun to get away and spend a bit of time on the coast.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from very snowy Surrey. This is what my garden looks like now and even Buddha has his hat and coat on! How is everyone?


Wow! Lots of snow and it looks wonderful! Stay in and enjoy it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello ladies! I'm almost off tobed but thought I'd drop by to show you what I have been doing for most of the the day! I did take a picture of me wearing it but it's too awful for words! I don't like the way hats look on me anyway but in this weather, frankly I don't give a d***!!!


Your hat looks great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> See that I hit a bad key and deleted half of what I was saying. .. Uncle Fred concreted the back yard and painted it green....... I wanted Miss Pam to have a *brew* for me..... I really should proof my typing.....
> 
> Hungry now and need a nice glass of wine..... and slippers,,, my feet are blocks of ice.....
> 
> Oh, mom said she didn't need groceries AGAIN,,,, but we bought 8 tops, two pair of shoes, a great white ceramic birdhouse candle holder and wonderful candles, a wonderful little macrame' owl purse and a Pendleton blanket covered hard wallet, one skein of white cotton...... All for about $115 dollars...... Most things were 75% off.... We also had a nice little chicken nuggets lunch and the guy must have given us triple senior discounts because the whole bill came to $3.00... That should scratch her shopping itch for awhile......


Hi Jynx,

Now that makes sense. Would have had a brew for you if I'd gotten the message. Enjoy a glass of wine tonight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - another really nice book for good info on all things knitting is the Vogue one.... It has been updated sine I bought it many years ago... I call it the Bible or encyclopedia of knitting... a great reference book....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from a cold Surrey. We have had a few snow flurries, but not much - so far.
> Had a good swim this morning and spent the afternoon looking for Mr Ps ancestors.
> Anyway here's a photo of baby doll in her tights plus the wool and tiny buttons that I bought. Might start the tunic tonight.
> How is everyone today?


Great job on the tights :thumbup: :thumbup: My GD's have some naked dolls, just need the mothers to give me some measurements, so I can make them the correct size :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've come to bed cos I'm tired but fine. Knitted a lot today on Dils bolero. I've finished the item I was in the middle of when I took poorly. Good eh?
> ...


That is excellent, you might get lots done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to do some knitting. If I don't catch you later. Night night. xx
> ...


Don't you have heating in your rooms?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Nnnnnnoooooooooo ............ We will rescue you & repair the hole :lol:  :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


We do, but when it is so cold it is pretty inadequate.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It still feels very cold this morning, but it must have warmed up a small amount as the snow is melting


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies! I'm almost off tobed but thought I'd drop by to show you what I have been doing for most of the the day! I did take a picture of me wearing it but it's too awful for words! I don't like the way hats look on me anyway but in this weather, frankly I don't give a d***!!!
> ...


Thanks Pam! You can't see it well in the picture but it is very heavily cabled for extra thickness!!! Can't wait to get out in that freezing weather to wear it! :mrgreen:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It still feels very cold this morning, but it must have warmed up a small amount as the snow is melting


Hi Dear! We still have something coming out of the sky, not quite snow, sleet or rain!! However the snow that has already fallen _is_ melting, mind how you go - or even better, stay in the warm!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Hello Pattycake well done[/quote]

Wow, nice one Patti! I tried to do that in my Word programme but it didn't want to play!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a white Surrey. Our road was gritted last night so it is clear, but the garden is still covered by a good 5" of snow. How is everyone today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Just like our airconditioners - they work well up to a certain temperature, then we have to wait until the sun goes down - then the air con starts working :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


We never have the heating on at night, can't sleep if it is too warm! We had it on overnight when Charlotte was here but her mum or dad would get up and turn it off!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a white Surrey. Our road was gritted last night so it is clear, but the garden is still covered by a good 5" of snow. How is everyone today?


Good morning to you also. The girls are here now, and I have been cuddled within an inch of my life. The 2 little ones are playing on the computer, & the older one is watching a show


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy, evening Xiang. How are you? I had a lie in and am just eating my breakfast. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a white Surrey. Our road was gritted last night so it is clear, but the garden is still covered by a good 5" of snow. How is everyone today?


Good morning Purple! Our snow is melting and we didn't have 5" but something else is lightly coming down now! Not planning on venturing far in this, just to my neighbour for a cup of tea and a natter this afternoon, how about you? x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a white Surrey. Our road was gritted last night so it is clear, but the garden is still covered by a good 5" of snow. How is everyone today?
> ...


Does that mean you can sit and knit?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a white Surrey. Our road was gritted last night so it is clear, but the garden is still covered by a good 5" of snow. How is everyone today?
> ...


Might make it as far as the bird feeders. Then I've a tunic to finish and get on with my jacket. I now have four different colours I am using. And the 5 ft cable is great.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Wow, quicj reply!! Sadly (?) I will be down in my studio sewing today, havem't been down there for a while and my work is piling up!! Nice and warm down there - and I _did_ sit and knit nearly all day yesterday!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hahahahahaha ......... No, as soon as I pick up my needles, I have a child on me again :roll: :roll: , so knitting is put off until they go home again


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Right girls, I am off to the studio but am taking you with me although sometimes the wi-fi doesn't work down there. If it goes very quiet you know that's what's happened!! Laters!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right girls, I am off to the studio but am taking you with me although sometimes the wi-fi doesn't work down there. If it goes very quiet you know that's what's happened!! Laters!! xxxxxxx


Bye Londy, enjoy the sewing xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Right girls, I am off to the studio but am taking you with me although sometimes the wi-fi doesn't work down there. If it goes very quiet you know that's what's happened!! Laters!! xxxxxxx


Enjoy your sewing. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Right girls, I am off to the studio but am taking you with me although sometimes the wi-fi doesn't work down there. If it goes very quiet you know that's what's happened!! Laters!! xxxxxxx
> ...


Just going to make a PINK chocolate milk, for Miss C. BRB xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girlds. The snow is SOOOOOOOOOOOO deep. We have cancelled the pantomime tonight. The boys are a bit disappointed but I can't even see it being on. How are you all this morning?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


How do you get pink chocollate?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Mcpasty Jan 28th
> ...


I like the lovely order you have put them in...makes it feel tidied up :thumbup:

How are you after the LONG bike ride?[/quote]

Well done Anne.......How can I dsave it like that on this laptop?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Strawberry Quick (a strawberry flavoured milk drink :shock: :roll: )


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Patticake, I am impressed you are soooooooooooo clever. Have you had a good day. We are snowed in. I sent this photo earlier, but here it is just for you.


Hi Susan, I know you probably get fed up with it, but that is so pretty. I want to go and jump in it. I would have loved that in my back yard last Thursday. [/quote]

I'm not Susan I'm the other one that is a sandwich short of a picnic.[/quote]

TOO right hahahahah


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girlds. The snow is SOOOOOOOOOOOO deep. We have cancelled the pantomime tonight. The boys are a bit disappointed but I can't even see it being on. How are you all this morning?


Morning Susan, I was checking my emails. Glad you are not going out. Neither am I. Going to knit all day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Well done Anne.......How can I dsave it like that on this laptop?[/quote]

I highlighted it then r click copy and opened a word doc. and saved it there and put it in my special Tena file. Does that make sense?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning girlds. The snow is SOOOOOOOOOOOO deep. We have cancelled the pantomime tonight. The boys are a bit disappointed but I can't even see it being on. How are you all this morning?
> ...


I might get my knitting fix for half the night. After the kids go to bed :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


So not chocolate then :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No ..... We also have "foot elbows" .... hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


That's good, can't have yu suffering withdrawal symptoms. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I can see I will have to learn Australian!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It is wonderful listening to the children, as they learn the correct terms for everything - but it is so sad when they do learn the correct terms, cos they stop using their version of things :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Patticake, I am impressed you are soooooooooooo clever. Have you had a good day. We are snowed in. I sent this photo earlier, but here it is just for you.
> ...


I'm not Susan I'm the other one that is a sandwich short of a picnic.[/quote]

TOO right hahahahah[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Know what you mean. At the moment LM is putting Actually in front of everything.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morninf purple. Thanks for the text, I'm waking up a bit now hahaha. My body doesn't wake up when my brain kicxks into gear. hahah. Guess I'll have to sit and knit today.!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morninf purple. Thanks for the text, I'm waking up a bit now hahaha. My body doesn't wake up when my brain kicxks into gear. hahah. Guess I'll have to sit and knit today.!!!


Sounds as if you have really got back to your knitting. I know it's a shame about the panto, but not worth risking going out unless you really really have to. I'm only going as far as the bird feeders!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to do some knitting. No doubt Mr P will be glued to the snooker again today. Have a good day/evening and I'll catch you all later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH will watch the snooker . I'm going to get ready now then knit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV - another really nice book for good info on all things knitting is the Vogue one.... It has been updated sine I bought it many years ago... I call it the Bible or encyclopedia of knitting... a great reference book....


Thanks for the info Jynx. I have seen that one in the library. It's very good.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to do some knitting. No doubt Mr P will be glued to the snooker again today. Have a good day/evening and I'll catch you all later. Love and hugs xxx


We had a visit from a very distraught turkey, today. The poor thing had been attacked by a dog & lost all of its tail feathers, then some idiot roared down our street & almost ran it over, while honking a very loud horn - there are some real idiots around the place :-( :hunf:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > It still feels very cold this morning, but it must have warmed up a small amount as the snow is melting
> ...


We, too, have that fine stuff still falling from the sky. We have been out and DON'T intend to go out again today.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning, just been up a short while. need cappacino.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning, just been up a short while. need cappacino.


Yes, it is almost morning here ..... The GK's have finally settled down, after dire warnings of sore butts ...... I am now catching up on some knitting.

Pearly, what were you having problems with, in that pattern?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Judi, I will post my questions a little later this am, I am not quite awake yet. I do so appreciate you and everyone else's help with my questions.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that alot of you ladies are geeting lots of snow and cold. Staying and staying warm is the thing to do, and knitting of course. I'll be back a little later, I need to wake up and get my cappacino made.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry to hear that alot of you ladies are geeting lots of snow and cold. Staying and staying warm is the thing to do, and knitting of course. I'll be back a little later, I need to wake up and get my cappacino made.


I have been obeying your rules...staying and doing lots of knitting...it feels very decadent....Saturdays are for getting jobs done.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


That's because your email address was wrong, sorry Purly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I have it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I am now awake, eyelids unglued, on second cup cappacino.

Judi and ladies here are my dumb questions regarding the pattern I sent out.

1. Confused on directions for special stitches section to make smocking design..Esp. the tie 6 stitches and wrapping yarn around them. I guess you could say the whole section there.

2. Confused on arm hole stitches, especially where it states to rejoin all pieces with one ball of yarn. how am I to do this??????

3.The dumbest question of all is where in the general knitting directions do I start the smocking design.

I just can't picture some of these directions in my head and perhaps that is why I am rather quizzical over them. Please help one very dumb bunny. Thanks so much.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello ladies! I'm almost off tobed but thought I'd drop by to show you what I have been doing for most of the the day! I did take a picture of me wearing it but it's too awful for words! I don't like the way hats look on me anyway but in this weather, frankly I don't give a d***!!!


I'll bet you look like a cute little old lady, that's why you don't like it. Keep your brains warm - wear it, it's nice.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I just saw that on my emails


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


I wish I could!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I think the trouble is that parts are in rubbish!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am now awake, eyelids unglued, on second cup cappacino.
> 
> Judi and ladies here are my dumb questions regarding the pattern I sent out.
> 
> ...


I am going to take a look and see if I can answer some of your questions right now. It could be, although it's hard to picture it in your head right now, when you get to the bit in the knitting it will all make sense


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am now awake, eyelids unglued, on second cup cappacino.
> 
> Judi and ladies here are my dumb questions regarding the pattern I sent out.
> 
> ...


In wre verse order, here is how I think the pattern goes:-
(3) The stocking stitches are the 26 stitches between the two PMb markers

(2) there are different sections, so you will be working with different balls of yarn - when the armhole slit gets to 6", then you need to revert to one ball of yarn

(1) - every 6th row of the back central panel, you do the tie stitch, which is described in the Special Stitches, on the first page of the pattern.

I hope this makes things a little clearer.

If anyone else has a different outcome on there investigation, please let me know :-D :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good zfternoon girls. I've been knitting for quite a whil. Doing a short sleeve and it looks too wide to me. They are wide these days, anyway I'm having a rest.

I (eventually) haha spoke with Purple on the phone today. She is knitting teeny weeny tunic. We had a giggle I forget now what about!!!!

It's stopped snowin g here. But I think we did right to cancel the picking up of the boys 30 miles away and the panto. Its not worth the risk.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


darn it with thin cotton.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > I am now awake, eyelids unglued, on second cup cappacino.
> ...


That's pretty much how I have got it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > I am now awake, eyelids unglued, on second cup cappacino.
> ...


Wow that seems so complicated, especially when I cant see the pattern hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I have just the thing, so glad to see you safe & sound again - but please stay away from the gaps :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Susan, I really don't think you would have much problem with this pattern, once you saw the pattern xoxoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Well done Anne.......How can I dsave it like that on this laptop?[/quote]

cover the list until it is all blue, press control and C, open Microsoft Word and press control and V. It will bring it up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Just needed to add a bit in, that I forgot to write


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


It WILL be easier when you get to it, honest Purly. That tie stitch is not easy to actually do, but you'll understand when it comes to it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


looks fine to me. OK Purly, or do we need to try again?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Thanks Saxy


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help Judi. hahaha Its gone to favourites wherever that is hahahahah..

Purley you think YOU have problems hahahaha....You need to have my (NON) tech mind. I'm sure the girls will sort you out. Something will just click!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good night ladies, I really should go and try to get some sleep tonight, it is our visiting day, this morning and it can get very wearing, sometimes. 

Enjoy the rest of your day xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

night Judi


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am now awake, eyelids unglued, on second cup cappacino.
> 
> Judi and ladies here are my dumb questions regarding the pattern I sent out.
> 
> ...


Just to say I don't think your questions are dumb and as I keep reading on KP the bumbest questions are the ones never asked.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good night ladies, I really should go and try to get some sleep tonight, it is our visiting day, this morning and it can get very wearing, sometimes.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day xx


Night Judi. Hope you have a good relaxing sleep.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan, have you been knitting? I've done a good amount today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening from a cold and foggy Shoreline. It was nice waking up in my own bed this morning. Not much planned today except do some knitting and maybe a visit with my friend's mom before she heads back home to South Carolina tomorrow. Sounds like you are all doing well.

Will check back in later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good zfternoon girls. I've been knitting for quite a whil. Doing a short sleeve and it looks too wide to me. They are wide these days, anyway I'm having a rest.
> 
> I (eventually) haha spoke with Purple on the phone today. She is knitting teeny weeny tunic. We had a giggle I forget now what about!!!!
> 
> It's stopped snowin g here. But I think we did right to cancel the picking up of the boys 30 miles away and the panto. Its not worth the risk.


You were laughing at me cos I couldn't answer my phone, then I rang you on the landline, and it was on answerphone, then in the middle of it another friend rang me. But it was lovely talking to you when we eventually did. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from a cold and foggy Shoreline. It was nice waking up in my own bed this morning. Not much planned today except do some knitting and maybe a visit with my friend's mom before she heads back home to South Carolina tomorrow. Sounds like you are all doing well.
> 
> Will check back in later.


Glad you are home safely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/afternoon/evening from a cold and foggy Shoreline. It was nice waking up in my own bed this morning. Not much planned today except do some knitting and maybe a visit with my friend's mom before she heads back home to South Carolina tomorrow. Sounds like you are all doing well.
> ...


Me, too. We had a lot of frost on the sides of the road in places yesterday and even though DH is a great driver, I still get uneasy and then the traffic on the freeway at rush hour wasn't any fun either. Bad timing on that. I wasn't able to knit and ignore it because it got dark and I couldn't see what I was doing. Oh well, it was nice to get away for a couple days.

BTW - those tights and the little balls of yarn look great. Never seen little balls sold like that. I hope you stayed in and got lots of knitting done today.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the help. I will look over everyone's suggestions and direxctions and coy them into the appropriate spaces so I remember them.

It sounds like everyone is having a grand day. Staying in and staying warm and hope Judi and Smiley arw cool as cucmbers instead of so hot.

I just finished cleaning out some drawers ansd packing away yarn in new underbed container. I have left a huge bag of yarn with no place to stick it. I absolutely can not buy another skein, I have no places left to store them.

Don't feel spritely today, sinuses bothering me, and face sore and left ear aches, plus my upper teeth also ache. DH said I should go to bed. Not likely, too much to do today. Have to go to the grocery and pharmacy, don't know what to make for dinner.

I hope everyone is well and I'll be back later, hopefully in a better frame of mind. Love to all Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. I will look over everyone's suggestions and direxctions and coy them into the appropriate spaces so I remember them.
> 
> It sounds like everyone is having a grand day. Staying in and staying warm and hope Judi and Smiley arw cool as cucmbers instead of so hot.
> 
> ...


Purly, so sorry you are sore. Hurting sinuses are not nice. Rest a bit and feel better soon. And you are very welcome to any help needed. Call out if you need more help...that's what we are here for.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pam, I'm glad you have returned home safe and sound.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam, I'm glad you have returned home safe and sound.


Thank you, Rebecca. It sounds like you are having a relaxing day at home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. I will look over everyone's suggestions and direxctions and coy them into the appropriate spaces so I remember them.
> 
> It sounds like everyone is having a grand day. Staying in and staying warm and hope Judi and Smiley arw cool as cucmbers instead of so hot.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Purly, that you aren't feeling so great todsy. Sounds like a sinus infection. I agree with yiur DH - bed would be a good place for you to be and take your knitting. 

Pam


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I highlighted it then r click copy and opened a word doc. and saved it there and put it in my special Tena file. Does that make sense?[/quote]

That is exactly what I did - but I did add Mini Tena at the top!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies! I'm almost off tobed but thought I'd drop by to show you what I have been doing for most of the the day! I did take a picture of me wearing it but it's too awful for words! I don't like the way hats look on me anyway but in this weather, frankly I don't give a d***!!!
> ...


Thanks dear! They may look at me and laugh but _I'll_ be the one with the warm head!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


It looks like it would be nice and toasty. Did you get out today and wear it?

We're finally above freezing, but still really foggy. I guess we're having an air inversion here, causing all this fog. Will be glad when it goes away.

Off to get a shower in and pick up the house a bit. Then some knitting. Need to work on my other mitten and a sock I have on the needles.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


No I didn't wear it today as I only went as far as my neighbours for tea - and that is about 60' from my back door!! :lol: Food shopping tomorrow and I don't think it will be any warmer then so it may well get it's first outing!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. I will look over everyone's suggestions and direxctions and coy them into the appropriate spaces so I remember them.
> 
> It sounds like everyone is having a grand day. Staying in and staying warm and hope Judi and Smiley arw cool as cucmbers instead of so hot.
> 
> ...


Purley, your chores can ALWAYS get done another day sweetie. You look after you!!! :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to watch the news now and maybe eat some chocolate.I'll speak later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


That makes sense!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Susan and Pam, I'm knitting my surprise jacket so I can get a bit aheadfor when the workshop starts. How are you? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Susan and Pam, I'm knitting my surprise jacket so I can get a bit aheadfor when the workshop starts. How are you? xx


I'm great but being really lazy this a.m.! Once DH gets off the computer, I'll print off the calculation worksheet you sent so I can figure out how much yarn I need and how many stitches I need to cast on. I'm excited about this. The pattern doesn't make a lot of sense to me, so it will be good to have your workshop to help figure it out.

I hope you've had a great day!

Hugs, Pam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Susan and Pam, I'm knitting my surprise jacket so I can get a bit aheadfor when the workshop starts. How are you? xx
> ...


Hi Pam, Just hope we can answer all the questions!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had this ad on my computer. Will you lot stop requesting free samples all the time!

Free Sample

Do you want to try TENA products?
TENA offers incomparable protection for bladder weakness. Why not try it for yourself with a free sample pack, mailed to you in a discreet plain package? We will treat your personal data in complete confidence and you will be under no obligation whatsoever.

Please fill out the form to receive your own free sample. For the full Terms and Conditions of this free sample offer, please click here.

Please note: Due to the increasing number of requests for samples it is now necessary to limit them to ONE of EACH PACK per person every 6 months.

In addition, we can only send samples to UK POSTAL ADDRESSES. FOR OTHER COUNTRIES, PLEASE VISIT www.tena.com


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just had this ad on my computer. Will you lot stop requesting free samples all the time!
> 
> Free Sample
> 
> ...


Now don't start me off, you'll only get me into trouble!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just had this ad on my computer. Will you lot stop requesting free samples all the time!
> ...


Thought it went with your hat!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm sure you'll be able to!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

hello Pam. How's your day going?

I'm hoping to finish this poncho tonight, but the glass of wine is getting in the way a little.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> hello Pam. How's your day going?
> 
> I'm hoping to finish this poncho tonight, but the glass of wine is getting in the way a little.


You know the answer, have another one and then you won't care. Evening Rebecca. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple. Maybe another one is in order.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple. Maybe another one is in order.


Definitely. Have you had a good day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The wind has got up, here. How is it with you?
We are supposed to have more snow tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pam, Just hope we can answer all the questions![/quote]

I'm sure you'll be able to![/quote]

Thanks for that vote of confidence.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Purple. Maybe another one is in order.
> ...


Very decadent...have sat and knitted most of the day. :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The wind has got up, here. How is it with you?
> We are supposed to have more snow tomorrow.


Not too windy here, but more snow forecast tomorrow afternoon. I shall batten down the hatches.
I'm off to do a bit more knitting. Will pop back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Sounds wonderful. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > The wind has got up, here. How is it with you?
> ...


Enjoy the knitting. I think I will do some now as well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Mm tells me I'm a copy cat :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It does sound wonderful. I'm still fiddling with stuff and haven't gotten a lick of knitting in yet. Oh well, it's only a little after noon, so I've got time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Enjoy your afternoon. I am off to bed now. Chat soon.xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm getting these adds as well now :? :roll: :-o


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hehehehe. Just for fun i sometimes take a look at the top 5 users from the last 24 hours. I am #5, Xiang #4 and Purple #3. I don't think I have ever made it into the top 5...I am getting too talkative.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


? x


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Have to say that the aircon we have works really well 'cos it's reverse cycle ducted - however there is a certain man in this household who runs around turning it off when it should be on - he becomes the inefficiency here not the aircon. :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh well gotta love 'em.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That's blokes for you, mine turns the heating off at every opportunity, even when it's -3, like it was yesterday...GRRR!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Patticake, evening Londy. How you doing. Mr P is also a turner offer. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Sleep well!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Well seems like everyone is in fine form. :lol: Apart from sinus troubles - hope they are sorted soon. 

Susan - ditto to what everyone else said about saving the birthday list and Londy, thanks for reminding us all about mini Tena - she is January 9th. It was very easy to rearrange the order - just hit reply and cut and paste. It's my obsessive alter ego coming out 
( she puts in an appearance every now and then).

Jynx - haven't seen any Kaffe Fasset yarns, but have seen stacks of his material for quilting. I also have one of his knitting books from ancient days before he got into quilting.

I have to run again. I have fully recovered from my epic bike ride - gearing up for another one soon, but perhaps not quite as far.  

Love and hugs to everyone. Hope you are all managing to stay warm. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Me, too!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Just when I blink an eye everyone pops up all of a sudden. Hello :lol: I really do have to go though, so hi and bye.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Well seems like everyone is in fine form. :lol: Apart from sinus troubles - hope they are sorted soon.
> 
> Susan - ditto to what everyone else said about saving the birthday list and Londy, thanks for reminding us all about mini Tena - she is January 9th. It was very easy to rearrange the order - just hit reply and cut and paste. It's my obsessive alter ego coming out
> ( she puts in an appearance every now and then).
> ...


Bye Patticake, havea good day and stay cool. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Just when I blink an eye everyone pops up all of a sudden. Hello :lol: I really do have to go though, so hi and bye.


Don't worry we won't take it personally. Love you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm getting these adds as well now :? :roll: :-o[/quote]

Me, too![/quote]

Evening or is it afternoon Pam. How are you? x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> Just when I blink an eye everyone pops up all of a sudden. Hello :lol: I really do have to go though, so hi and bye.


Hi and bye!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off too to have my bedtime drink and take my meds. Have a good evening/afternoon/day everyone. More snow forecst here for tomorrow so guess it will have to be another knitting day. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im off too to have my bedtime drink and take my meds. Have a good evening/afternoon/day everyone. More snow forecst here for tomorrow so guess it will have to be another knitting day. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


Oh, darn - another knitting day! 

Sleep well.

Pam


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just had this ad on my computer. Will you lot stop requesting free samples all the time!
> 
> Free Sample
> 
> ...


So all UK TENA's (including Mini TENA :lol: ) can get your trial pack now, instead of waiting :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> hello Pam. How's your day going?
> 
> I'm hoping to finish this poncho tonight, but the glass of wine is getting in the way a little.


Oh Damn ....... isn't it always the way ....... Those glasses of wine are very demanding wine :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hehehehe. Just for fun i sometimes take a look at the top 5 users from the last 24 hours. I am #5, Xiang #4 and Purple #3. I don't think I have ever made it into the top 5...I am getting too talkative.


There used to be 5 of us in the top 5, all the time - at one stage ...... We must be getting back on form, again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Your house is insulated too, whereas mine isn't - YET :?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > hello Pam. How's your day going?
> ...


They are,, aren't they?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes, but my downfall is ordinary everyday coke - I am unable to drink alcohol, so my vice is coke, as it has the same effect om me :roll: :roll: ...... Now that is a cheap drunk for you ... hahahaha

How are you, feeling refreshed after your lovely little break?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Im off too to have my bedtime drink and take my meds. Have a good evening/afternoon/day everyone. More snow forecst here for tomorrow so guess it will have to be another knitting day. Lots of love and hugs. xxx
> ...


Ooohhhhh I REALLY can't stand it, when I have to do knitting, or sewing, all day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that is my visit done, I now must get the child ready to go visiting xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

They are,, aren't they? [/quote]

Yes, but my downfall is ordinary everyday coke - I am unable to drink alcohol, so my vice is coke, as it has the same effect om me :roll: :roll: ...... Now that is a cheap drunk for you ... hahahaha

How are you, feeling refreshed after your lovely little break?[/quote]

You are indeed!

I'm doing great. The break was good. Getting a few chores out of the way today. Just about to finally do some knitting. You?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are,, aren't they?


Yes, but my downfall is ordinary everyday coke - I am unable to drink alcohol, so my vice is coke, as it has the same effect om me :roll: :roll: ...... Now that is a cheap drunk for you ... hahahaha

How are you, feeling refreshed after your lovely little break?[/quote]

You are indeed!

I'm doing great. The break was good. Getting a few chores out of the way today. Just about to finally do some knitting. You?[/quote]

I am about to take some of my GD's for a visit to their Great Nan, then take the DGD's home to their parents, then come home & knit & recuperate. I am looking forward to some quiet time ...... I love having the kids, but it does wear me out. I now have all 5 of the DGK's here, with 2 of my DD's


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:06 pm EST and 4'c (39'f). 

I had a lovely white world this morning. Then it started raining and now I'm back to the greys again. The grass is turning green though.

I'm currently watching Merlin and the Maple Leafs hockey game, first game back since the strike.

My DD laughed at me tonight. It took 5 times to get my interchangeable needle and cable together. I am SOOOO scatterbrained at the moment. After measuring all my needle tips and finding the right ones and an alternate, I packed them all back in the case. Measured them all again and found the right needle tips, put the case away and forgot to take out the cable. DD is snickering by now and offered to hold onto my needle tips while I went back in for the cable. I found the right cable and put the case away and found that I had put the needle tips back again. By this time DD is all out laughing. This time I put the cable under my leg and measured the tips again until I had the right ones.

I used to have a DVD from Schoolhouse about the BSJ, but I don't know where I've put that either. This is getting annoying.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > They are,, aren't they?
> ...


You are indeed!

I'm doing great. The break was good. Getting a few chores out of the way today. Just about to finally do some knitting. You?[/quote]

I am about to take some of my GD's for a visit to their Great Nan, then take the DGD's home to their parents, then come home & knit & recuperate. I am looking forward to some quiet time ...... I love having the kids, but it does wear me out. I now have all 5 of the DGK's here, with 2 of my DD's[/quote]

A house full of children sounds lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Coke makes me sneeze!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hehehehe. Just for fun i sometimes take a look at the top 5 users from the last 24 hours. I am #5, Xiang #4 and Purple #3. I don't think I have ever made it into the top 5...I am getting too talkative.
> ...


I remember being in the top, when I could get to KP during the day. It was lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Im off too to have my bedtime drink and take my meds. Have a good evening/afternoon/day everyone. More snow forecst here for tomorrow so guess it will have to be another knitting day. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


Send some snow my way. There is snow every where but here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> Just when I blink an eye everyone pops up all of a sudden. Hello :lol: I really do have to go though, so hi and bye.


Thats what happens when we're all in different time zones. Have a good day and bike ride.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Our thermostat runs on a computer program. You can turn it up or down, but it always returns to the computer programmed temp. I have it set to go down a couple of degrees once we are all in bed and step up just before we wake up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I haven't heard of reverse cycle ducted.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I havent' heard of reverse cycle ducted? How does that work?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


If I posted a pic of me decked out in my cold weather gear, you would definitely laugh. But I'm warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The Maple leafs are ahead 2-0.
Merlin isn't too bad either. Anthony Head is guesting on it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Thank you everyone for the help. I will look over everyone's suggestions and direxctions and coy them into the appropriate spaces so I remember them.
> 
> It sounds like everyone is having a grand day. Staying in and staying warm and hope Judi and Smiley arw cool as cucmbers instead of so hot.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself. There are at least 3 different flu's, noro virus and a nasty cold, going around. Lots of fluid and bed rest. As much as you can at least.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

You are indeed!

I'm doing great. The break was good. Getting a few chores out of the way today. Just about to finally do some knitting. You?[/quote]

I am about to take some of my GD's for a visit to their Great Nan, then take the DGD's home to their parents, then come home & knit & recuperate. I am looking forward to some quiet time ...... I love having the kids, but it does wear me out. I now have all 5 of the DGK's here, with 2 of my DD's[/quote]

That is so great to have your DGKs with you, but I can imagine it does wear you out. Makes you truly appreciate your quiet time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Funny story about your needles and cables (and a little frustrating I imagine). Sounds like something I would do. . A DVD for the jacket would be good to have. I have the pattern, but looking it over, I'm sort of confused. Thank goodness Purple and Londy are going to do the workshop. 

Pam


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to put some kitties to bed. Maybe I'll put some yarn on my needles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Funny story about your needles and cables (and a little frustrating I imagine). Sounds like something I would do. . A DVD for the jacket would be good to have. I have the pattern, but looking it over, I'm sort of confused. Thank goodness Purple and Londy are going to do the workshop.
> 
> Pam


Hi Pam
It was really nice to watch, rewind, watch again until it sunk in. Meg Swansen understood her mother's shortened explanations better than anyone else.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Kitties are in bed. Going to tear the DVD storage apart, since I'm in front of the TV. 
Signing off for tonight. 
Sleep well/have a great day.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Hi Nitzy, Just on for a few secs - have to take dd to work. Our air con has vents through to almost every room in our house and we can turn it on for heating in winter or cooling for summer. Here we need both, or at least I consider it preferable to have both anyway. We can also choose which rooms have the vents turned on or off and the whole thing works on a thermostat, but ours isn't computerised. Clear as mud? You probably have ducted as well wouldn't you or something similar.

Ooh - gotta go again. Seem to be doing this a lot lately. :lol: Hugs xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I am now awake, eyelids unglued, on second cup cappacino.
> 
> Judi and ladies here are my dumb questions regarding the pattern I sent out.
> 
> ...


Purly how do you make your cappacino I love cappacino!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Funny story about your needles and cables (and a little frustrating I imagine). Sounds like something I would do. . A DVD for the jacket would be good to have. I have the pattern, but looking it over, I'm sort of confused. Thank goodness Purple and Londy are going to do the workshop.
> ...


That would be very helpful. I hope you find it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Still have the little one she won't be the little one after tomorrow her mother is going to have the baby tomorrow night or Monday sometime sooo excited!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

See this is the nice thing about the snow you get to knit all day.....I want snow....it is going to turn really cold but I don't think that we are going to get any....bummer...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I only got a little knitting done today hope to work on it will the kids are watching some cartoons for a bit before bedtime.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I hope you got some knitting done.

Pam


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:06 pm EST and 4'c (39'f).
> 
> I had a lovely white world this morning. Then it started raining and now I'm back to the greys again. The grass is turning green though.
> 
> ...


That is so funny...just what I do :wink:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Im off too to have my bedtime drink and take my meds. Have a good evening/afternoon/day everyone. More snow forecst here for tomorrow so guess it will have to be another knitting day. Lots of love and hugs. xxx
> ...


Well it's snowing now as I catch up...I will try yo blow some your way :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I am about to take some of my GD's for a visit to their Great Nan, then take the DGD's home to their parents, then come home & knit & recuperate. I am looking forward to some quiet time ...... I love having the kids, but it does wear me out. I now have all 5 of the DGK's here, with 2 of my DD's[/quote]

A house full of children sounds lovely.[/quote]

It is wonderful, we have fun & games & a few head clashes, but when they wake in the morning, it is all forgotten & the kids are very cuddly.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Still have the little one she won't be the little one after tomorrow her mother is going to have the baby tomorrow night or Monday sometime sooo excited!


do you know if it is a boy or girl yet, either way will be thinking of her and hoping everything is wonderfull, nothing like a new baby is there love shand


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


It takes away my ability to think, speech gets slurred & it is very difficult to stay awake :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Still have the little one she won't be the little one after tomorrow her mother is going to have the baby tomorrow night or Monday sometime sooo excited!
> ...


Hello there, I am catching up on the overnight chatter


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Mcpasty Jan 28th
> ...


Hi Patticake, I am impressed you are soooooooooooo clever. Have you had a good day. We are snowed in. I sent this photo earlier, but here it is just for you.[/quote]

So serene! You could make a snow lady sitting at the table with knitting needles in hand snow makes everything beautiful. Love your picture.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I think I'm addicted to Dunkin Donut decaf tea. Crave it. I wonder what company makes their tea bags. Id buy it for my kitchen and save trips to the store.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

I am about to take some of my GD's for a visit to their Great Nan, then take the DGD's home to their parents, then come home & knit & recuperate. I am looking forward to some quiet time ...... I love having the kids, but it does wear me out. I now have all 5 of the DGK's here, with 2 of my DD's[/quote]

A house full of children sounds lovely.[/quote]

It is wonderful, we have fun & games & a few head clashes, but when they wake in the morning, it is all forgotten & the kids are very cuddly.[/quote]

what a wonderful way to start the day, cuddles all round, make the most of it,


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That is the main type of airconditioning in Australia. In the summer, it helps keep the dust out, on our hot, dusty days - then in the winter, it is switched warm the house


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> I am about to take some of my GD's for a visit to their Great Nan, then take the DGD's home to their parents, then come home & knit & recuperate. I am looking forward to some quiet time ...... I love having the kids, but it does wear me out. I now have all 5 of the DGK's here, with 2 of my DD's


A house full of children sounds lovely.[/quote]

It is wonderful, we have fun & games & a few head clashes, but when they wake in the morning, it is all forgotten & the kids are very cuddly.[/quote]

what a wonderful way to start the day, cuddles all round, make the most of it,[/quote]

Always do, these morning cuddles tide us over until we go to visit, or until they come and stay again :-D :-D


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

do you know if it is a boy or girl yet, either way will be thinking of her and hoping everything is wonderfull, nothing like a new baby is there love shand[/quote]

Hello there, I am catching up on the overnight chatter[/quote]

morning ziang, just feeling envious of you waking up to all those cuddles,I am slow to start the day today, very cold here so dont want to leave the fire


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Please do & I might post a photo of me decked out for my winter, which wouldn't be winter (to you)  ;-)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> do you know if it is a boy or girl yet, either way will be thinking of her and hoping everything is wonderfull, nothing like a new baby is there love shand


Hello there, I am catching up on the overnight chatter[/quote]

morning ziang, just feeling envious of you waking up to all those cuddles,I am slow to start the day today, very cold here so dont want to leave the fire[/quote]

Don't leave the fire - I possibly wouldn't get out of bed, if I was in your temperatures :lol:


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

How are you, feeling refreshed after your lovely little break?[/quote]
I think I'm addicted to Dunkin Donut decaf tea. Crave it. I wonder what company makes their tea bags. Id buy it for my kitchen and save trips to the store.[/quote]

my weekness at the moment is blackcurrant tea, I find it very refrecing and just love the taste


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone for the help. I will look over everyone's suggestions and direxctions and coy them into the appropriate spaces so I remember them.
> ...


Let me prescribe Eucalyptus, Tea Tree & Lavender oils - 5 drops of each place in small ceramic, or glass, containers with hot water - in all of your rooms. Then mix Eucalyptus oil with a base oil (can be cooking oil) and rub this on your chest and back. It will help clear the sinuses, if nothing else, and the oils around the house will smell nice & help kill viruses, or bacteria, hanging around in the air :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You are indeed!
> 
> I'm doing great. The break was good. Getting a few chores out of the way today. Just about to finally do some knitting. You?


I am about to take some of my GD's for a visit to their Great Nan, then take the DGD's home to their parents, then come home & knit & recuperate. I am looking forward to some quiet time ...... I love having the kids, but it does wear me out. I now have all 5 of the DGK's here, with 2 of my DD's[/quote]

That is so great to have your DGKs with you, but I can imagine it does wear you out. Makes you truly appreciate your quiet time.[/quote]

Definitely does - kids are so full of energy, but I sometimes think it is wasted on them :?


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

have to go ,hope to catch you all later have a great day with the cuddles ziang, enjoy for the few of us who dont get any


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well Shand, looks like everyone else is still sleeping, or just staying in their nice warm beds. I have finished catching up now, where are you up to


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> have to go ,hope to catch you all later have a great day with the cuddles ziang, enjoy for the few of us who dont get any


Ok, bye for now Shand, hope you can manage to stay warm while you are doing what you need to do xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. It is snowing again, so I won't be going anywhere today. How is ev3ryone? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It is snowing again, so I won't be going anywhere today. How is ev3ryone? xx


Ah ha ..... another knitting day, then. I am feeling very good - had my dose of DGK'S cuddles - all 5 today, and am now bathing in the afterglow. Also have all the windows wide open, to catch the beautiful sea breeze, and am knitting (between chatting & reading) bliss filled evening. Tomorrow it will be sewing, as I have decided to start on a few small projects, for different occasions. How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Surrey. It is snowing again, so I won't be going anywhere today. How is ev3ryone? xx
> ...


Had a good sleep. Mr P has just dashing in next door as they can't turn their shower off and I'm sutting next to the radiatior in my pjs having a late breakfast. Did quite a bit on my surprise jacket last night and I am pleased with the way it is turning out. Im using aran yarn and garter stitch so it will be a nice thick jacket. I can only work on the dolls clothes in the daylight so I willdo some more of that today. I enjoy doing the little clothes and I have just ordered a wooden dolls house family and I wsnt to make poeriod clothes for them and do a craft room, I already have a chair and a spinning wheel. Sounds as if you had a lovely time with the girls. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I have done some calculations for my ASJ, so I might even cast on the stitches for it, to see how it goes. If it looks about the right amount, I will do some on it each day - I might get it finished earlier than I thought :-D :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Good luck, let me know if you needle any help! I'd better go and look up a plumber for the man next door. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Ok, bye for now - hope they don't have too much damage from the water xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You lot have written 8 pages since I was on. chatty bunch. Hows all my girls this morning? I didnt get up till 11.10. hows that for a lie in. I swear i spend mor time asleep than awake. I might contribute to my cupbaord this morning and pack a box...I may not too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You lot have written 8 pages since I was on. chatty bunch. Hows all my girls this morning? I didnt get up till 11.10. hows that for a lie in. I swear i spend mor time asleep than awake. I might contribute to my cupbaord this morning and pack a box...I may not too.


Hello Susan, I am doing great ........ How are you, today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


mine is orange soda. Asda's do a lovely fizzy orange, better than tango and fanta, I don't like tescos much. Am I allowed to right this. I'm trying to catch up. I have to frog this morning......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I can't see why not, you aren't a business, and I don't think the UK is a Police State yet :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I think I have had them once - they were way too sweet for me :?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Judi. It's a snowy day here. The main roads will probably be fine but theres not much of a chance us driving to the main road. We must have about 6/8" on our slip road. I started a sleeve yesterday and not pleased with it. So. Im going to start another one today. Have you any new on your baby? Will this me no. 6? GK


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Judi. It's a snowy day here. The main roads will probably be fine but theres not much of a chance us driving to the main road. We must have about 6/8" on our slip road. I started a sleeve yesterday and not pleased with it. So. Im going to start another one today. Have you any new on your baby? Will this me no. 6? GK


No more babies being added to this family, for now. The two DD's with children aren't having anymore, and the other 3 girls aren't interested. Two of them have decided it is too late & the youngest isn't ready for babies


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

There wont be any here either. DS has been to the vets!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> There wont be any here either. DS has been to the vets!


That should have taken any aggression & wanderlust out of him ... Hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I felt sorry for him....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I felt sorry for him....


There isn't supposed to be any bad side effects, but some men do have a very hard time after the op :-( , one of my BIL's was unfortunate enough to have complications afterwards


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

He was just so sore. bless him....Well it was either do that or stop the ziggy ziggy. Evertime they looked at each other DIL was pregnant.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Yah, that happens with some couples :roll: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a foggy and chilly Shoreline. Snow again for many of you, huh? Well, stay warm and dry inside and get lots of knitting done. It's early here for me but my DH and I are at the hospital for about an hour now. He's apparently having an afib episode. They're working on getting his heart k to it's normal rhythm. Not much sleep for either of us last night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a foggy and chilly Shoreline. Snow again for many of you, huh? Well, stay warm and dry inside and get lots of knitting done. It's early here for me but my DH and I are at the hospital for about an hour now. He's apparently having an afib episode. They're working on getting his heart k to it's normal rhythm. Not much sleep for either of us last night.


I hope he is fine...Let us all know how youget on. We go to the hosp 28th we both have apps. haha one in the morning and one in the afternoon. We have our social life there hahaha. DS has just rang me to say that he is on his way down.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a foggy and chilly Shoreline. Snow again for many of you, huh? Well, stay warm and dry inside and get lots of knitting done. It's early here for me but my DH and I are at the hospital for about an hour now. He's apparently having an afib episode. They're working on getting his heart k to it's normal rhythm. Not much sleep for either of us last night.


Hello, has he had these episodes before, or is it a new thing?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a foggy and chilly Shoreline. Snow again for many of you, huh? Well, stay warm and dry inside and get lots of knitting done. It's early here for me but my DH and I are at the hospital for about an hour now. He's apparently having an afib episode. They're working on getting his heart k to it's normal rhythm. Not much sleep for either of us last night.
> ...


Have a nice visit xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


So am I - for urisheaths and catheters!!!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Ooohhhhh ...... Have fun with those :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The Maple leafs are ahead 2-0.
> Merlin isn't too bad either. Anthony Head is guesting on it.


Merlin is lovely. My Merlin that is, DS2. And the twins, his nieces, are called Morgana Fey and Morticia Rose. How weird is my family!!! A family of Wiccas.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > The Maple leafs are ahead 2-0.
> ...


So best not to upset any of them


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Don't be silly. I'm the head of this family!!! They don't upset me. And they are all very laid back. Merlin is so laid back he almost falls over.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


That's ok then - they are the good type of Wiccan lol

How are you, today - any snow this morning?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a foggy and chilly Shoreline. Snow again for many of you, huh? Well, stay warm and dry inside and get lots of knitting done. It's early here for me but my DH and I are at the hospital for about an hour now. He's apparently having an afib episode. They're working on getting his heart k to it's normal rhythm. Not much sleep for either of us last night.
> ...


He has but not for a long time and not lasting this long. He takes medication daily for the arrythmia. We're still in the ER and they've got him on something that hopefully will get him back in rhythm. His heart rate has come down but he's still in afib. The cardiologist should be along soon to discuss next steps. It's all a bit worrisome. Thanks for asking.

Pam


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I hope it doesn't take too long for him to get the correct treatment


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a foggy and chilly Shoreline. Snow again for many of you, huh? Well, stay warm and dry inside and get lots of knitting done. It's early here for me but my DH and I are at the hospital for about an hour now. He's apparently having an afib episode. They're working on getting his heart k to it's normal rhythm. Not much sleep for either of us last night.
> ...


Thanks, Susan. Will do. Glad your DS is going to see you.

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello, has he had these episodes before, or is it a new thing?[/quote]

He has but not for a long time and not lasting this long. He takes medication daily for the arrythmia. We're still in the ER and they've got him on something that hopefully will get him back in rhythm. His heart rate has come down but he's still in afib. The cardiologist should be along soon to discuss next steps. It's all a bit worrisome. Thanks for asking.

Pam[/quote]

I hope it doesn't take too long for him to get the correct treatment[/quote]

Me, too! Thank you!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok ladies, I am getting a little weary, so I am going to head off to bed. Have a good day, everyone. Pam, I hope your & your DH's day gets better


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok ladies, I am getting a little weary, so I am going to head off to bed. Have a good day, everyone. Pam, I hope your & your DH's day gets better


Sleep well, Judi, and thank you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


We are living up to our reputation. What is falling is halfway between snow and rain, so lying wet. DIL 5 miles away has thick snow. It snowed a little overnight, but has mainly gone again. 6 cms the other day was a shock.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very cloudy no sunshine Florida. Slept in a bit also this am. Was awake most of night, and when time to arise of couse I sleep.lol

Pam sorrry to hear your DH having difficulty with afib.They have several meds out now that can convert him back into a normal sinus rythm. Hope the cardiologist gets there soon.Let us know how things are progressing.

Polly I also love Dunkin Donut decaf coffee,plus their donuts. Esp. the chocolate covered fry cakes. Must have a bazillion bad calories and cholesterol in them. Haven't had one in years, but still remember how they tasted so good.

Purple you seems to really enjoy knitting the mini outfits. Now the dollhouse people. How very clever of you. Can't wait to see your finished work. I love miniature anythings. I never thought of doing knitting for dollhouse folks. What size needle do you use. Like toothpicks????My hands would never allow me to work on such small intricate pieces. Good luck dear, know you will be successful with this new endeavor.

GS hope you feel energetic after your sleepin today. Let the cupboard go till tomorrow and just sit and knit today. Glad your son is going to visit with you today. Know he wants to see how well you are doing. How is the DIL's bolero coming along???

Nitzi, you made me laugh outloud. I have done similiar to what you did with your needles and such. Tired minds, I call circuitory overload. lol Hope you get the snow you want. Grey means dismal, clean white snow is inspiring and beautiful to watch(as long as I am not out in it)

Binky hi, long time no talk. I have a special machine I make my cappacino in. I have one here in Fl. and two different types of machines in Pa. I prefer cappacino to regular coffee now, although I still have regular coffee at times. Hope you can get some knitting done today.tell Linky I said hi.

Lifeline how are you????I imagine you are resting and spending time with your family today. Thanks for help with the cape. I shall see how it goes, as I really like the cape. I don't want it as long as in the picture, as I want to use it for driving back and forth to Fl.let me know if you start the pattern also. We could collaborate.lol 

Hello Shand, sorry I missed you. Sorry it is snowing and so cold where you are. I would just stay by the fire alao and be warm. Lovely place to sit and knit by a fire.

Xiang glad you had so much fun and laughter with your DGDs. Hugs and Kisses can make the world a right good place to be. Have fun in your sewing room, making up your lovely pieces. Stay cool.

Smiley am so impressed with your ability to take superlong bike ride. You will be in top physical condition if you can keep this up, maybe not so far next time. Bike riding is a wonderful cardio exercise and is great for losing weight too. Not that you need to lose weight, just saying bike riding gets you in good physical condition. I used to love bike riding. Now I use the adult tricycle as my balance is not as good as it should be for a 2 wheel bike.Stay the course and enjoy. Your kids must be so proud that you all cycle together. Lovely memories in the making.

Saxy thanks for your assistance with my pattern. I do believe I might have a bit of difficulty with the smocking design,, but I will give it a go as they say. I love the names for the DGDs and your son. Were your son and DGDs named after someone in the family, or did you for your son they for their daughters just like the names?????

Hope everyone is having a lovely day. off for now.xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Purly. He's resting now while we wait for the cardiologist. 

Sounds like you feel better today. That's good. 

I'm going to try to get some knitting done today. Brought a couple of projects with me. 

Pam


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Heavy snow here now, thank goodness we went food shopping early today or I don't know that we would have got back!! Have had a really lazy day, and, no, I haven't been knitting, just surfing the holiday apartment sites for a trip to Devon in September, they are all so expensive and a lot of them are not really suitable for older folk, hey ho! Hope you are all well and not too cold/hot!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, you are getting a lot of it! Glad you can stay in.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, you are getting a lot of it! Glad you can stay in.


Me too, Pam! This quantity is pretty unusual for us, hope it doesn't become a habit!! :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


 hahah is there somethingyou need to share with us?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Saxy thanks for your assistance with my pattern. I do believe I might have a bit of difficulty with the smocking design,, but I will give it a go as they say. I love the names for the DGDs and your son. Were your son and DGDs named after someone in the family, or did you for your son they for their daughters just like the names?????

Hope everyone is having a lovely day. off for now.xxxx[/quote]

I have done that stitch, or one like it, so I'll pop over and do it if you have problems (I wish!)
Merlin was named after the engine that powered the spitfire, and later, the Mustang, and so helped win the war. It did occur to me that my DIL may be being cruel when she named her daughter Morgana Fey, as the original killed her uncle. Certainly Merlin thinks so. None of them were named after anyone, other than fictional characters.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS has been by himself. He wanted to clear our road for us as we are pretty much jammed in hahah. I wouldnt let him. We've got some salt and gravel if we want to be out. Im still not sure about this lunch tomorrow. The main roads are fine but it's getting to the main road. We must have about 8" snow on our little road.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Purly. He's resting now while we wait for the cardiologist.
> 
> Sounds like you feel better today. That's good.
> 
> ...


just make sure he stays resting. And you of course, as we don't want either of you getting stressed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


no, and I wouldn't want to share with anyone!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has been by himself. He wanted to clear our road for us as we are pretty much jammed in hahah. I wouldnt let him. We've got some salt and gravel if we want to be out. Im still not sure about this lunch tomorrow. The main roads are fine but it's getting to the main road. We must have about 8" snow on our little road.


you just take things easy young lady. You are not yet in top form, so slow down. I'm not going out in bad weather, and I'm just an arthritic old lady.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DS has been by himself. He wanted to clear our road for us as we are pretty much jammed in hahah. I wouldnt let him. We've got some salt and gravel if we want to be out. Im still not sure about this lunch tomorrow. The main roads are fine but it's getting to the main road. We must have about 8" snow on our little road.
> ...


ok big sister :wink:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to make some tea now, and see how much will land on the floor today!!!! I've also frogged well sort of, I've restarted the sleeve and the other is to frog. That galaxy yarn doesn't like to be frogged.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you are getting a lot of it! Glad you can stay in.
> ...


I hear you. We don't usually get a lot either and when we do, it's a pain to deal with if you have to go out to work or whatever. People don't know how to drive in it (including me).


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

the GSs had to go over to Mum's to find just enough snow to make a snowman!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Purly. He's resting now while we wait for the cardiologist.
> ...


We'll try. He was already stressed and that's probably what brought it on. Now we need to figure out a way to de-stress him.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry it's sideways on. That's how she sent it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the GSs had to go over to Mum's to find just enough snow to make a snowman!!!


Great picture!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

try this


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DS has been by himself. He wanted to clear our road for us as we are pretty much jammed in hahah. I wouldnt let him. We've got some salt and gravel if we want to be out. Im still not sure about this lunch tomorrow. The main roads are fine but it's getting to the main road. We must have about 8" snow on our little road.
> ...


GS - I agree with Saxy - take your time and rest a lot. Glad your DS was by to check on you two. Sounds like you have a lot of snow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> try this


They are really nice looking (and so is the snowman)! Looks like they had fun.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > try this
> ...


they borrowed Mum's boyfriend's hat and scarf. They wouldn't spoil any of Nan's knitted things!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Good thing! You've trained them well!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Thanks Pam. I practically brought them up until Mum finally walked out 4 years ago and Dad gave up work to be a fulltime Dad for a few years. I love them to bits.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

they borrowed Mum's boyfriend's hat and scarf. They wouldn't spoil any of Nan's knitted things![/quote]

Good thing! You've trained them well! [/quote]

Thanks Pam. I practically brought them up until Mum finally walked out 4 years ago and Dad gave up work to be a fulltime Dad for a few years. I love them to bits.[/quote]

I bet you do. How old are they?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> try this


innocence!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Pssm tea is over and the food remained where it should be and not on the floor. However, I'm so very slow in the kitchen and I have to keep thinking what was I doing hahaha. I feel so safe in my chair and bed. I think I'm losing confidence. I'll get right! 

I need to know how thingds are with you? Has the Dr. been? Hearts are queer things.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Pssm tea is over and the food remained where it should be and not on the floor. However, I'm so very slow in the kitchen and I have to keep thinking what was I doing hahaha. I feel so safe in my chair and bed. I think I'm losing confidence. I'll get right!
> 
> I need to know how thingds are with you? Has the Dr. been? Hearts are queer things.


Confidence is an easy thing to lose and I can understand how you are feeling. Yes, your bed and the chair would feel safe. Just take it slow and steady and you'll be right back to normal soon not really hasn't been all that long and I think you're doing great!

Everything is the same here. No Dr. yet. Soon, I hope. DH is getting bored and just wants to get on with it!

Thanks for asking.

Pam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. It has been snowing here all day. We have just had a late lunch/early dinner. I am now going to settle down to do some more knitting while Mr P shouts at the finals of the snooker on the tv. 
Pam sorry to hear your husband is poorly, hope the doctors can sort him out.
Pearlie I am using 2mm needles and two ply yarn for the dolls clothes, I have found quite a selection fo coloursn so now I have to just get making.
Saxy yours gss look like they were having fun making the snowman.
Susan, well done on getting tea, now sit and rest, you must be more patient (like what I am!!!)
Love you all xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiya Purple. I only made scrambled eggs on toast. hahaha. I'm having a while on here and then back to knitting. The snow isn't giving at all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to knit a while now see you later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. It has been snowing here all day. We have just had a late lunch/early dinner. I am now going to settle down to do some more knitting while Mr P shouts at the finals of the snooker on the tv.
> Pam sorry to hear your husband is poorly, hope the doctors can sort him out.
> Pearlie I am using 2mm needles and two ply yarn for the dolls clothes, I have found quite a selection fo coloursn so now I have to just get making.
> Saxy yours gss look like they were having fun making the snowman.
> ...


Thanks, Purple. What a way to spend our Sunday!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hiya Purple. I only made scrambled eggs on toast. hahaha. I'm having a while on here and then back to knitting. The snow isn't giving at all.


scrambling eggs isn't easy after a stroke.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Girls, bad news. My computer is broke. Am on DH comp just to let you know. Will take it in tomorrow to see if they can fix it.Love to all for now. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok. All is well. They shocked his heart and he's back in rhythm now. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and concern.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. All is well. They shocked his heart and he's back in rhythm now. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and concern.


So glad he is ok. Been thinking about you today. Hope you get some rest tonight. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope everyone finds us - we've been moved!

I'm off to bed now, still lots of snow here, but if the roads are clear we will go swimming tomorrow morning. Have a good evening/night/day afternoon. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I watched that Death Row programme on the pc as my son was watching his programme on the tv. As usual I was knitting at the same time. When he said goodnight and went to bed I moved over to watch Mr Selfridge. No wonder he went to bed early...the network was down due to the snow. Looks like I'm off to bed too as I did have an early start to the day. The snow is building again here in the uk.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. All is well. They shocked his heart and he's back in rhythm now. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and concern.
> ...


Thank you, Purple! I am tired, but very relieved. It's 3:15 here and feels like it should be 10 p.m.


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

Hi everyone

Have just spent ages reading all the messages from page 1 - lovely to hear all about other people's lives.
Have just moved to Purley in England, a bit lonely as have not met anyone yet, also DH is ill with bad chest infection. Love the snow as I lived in Africa most of my life, hated the heat.
Thanks to all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

minniemo said:


> I watched that Death Row programme on the pc as my son was watching his programme on the tv. As usual I was knitting at the same time. When he said goodnight and went to bed I moved over to watch Mr Selfridge. No wonder he went to bed early...the network was down due to the snow. Looks like I'm off to bed too as I did have an early start to the day. The snow is building again here in the uk.


This is one concept I have no personal knowledge of, I have never experienced snow, in any form, except in my freezer :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


So glad DH is ok, for now ..... Hopefully you can get a good rest now xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Me, too, and thank you!

How are you doing today?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Not too bad, taking things very easy today, I am relaxing on my bed - have told DH that I will probably be here for most of the day :-( , I did have plans to get some sewing done, but that will have to wait for another day :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. It has been snowing here all day. We have just had a late lunch/early dinner. I am now going to settle down to do some more knitting while Mr P shouts at the finals of the snooker on the tv.
> Pam sorry to hear your husband is poorly, hope the doctors can sort him out.
> Pearlie I am using 2mm needles and two ply yarn for the dolls clothes, I have found quite a selection fo coloursn so now I have to just get making.
> Saxy yours gss look like they were having fun making the snowman.
> ...


Yes, you are the epitome of patience .... hahaha


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

So glad DH is ok, for now ..... Hopefully you can get a good rest now xx[/quote]

Me, too, and thank you!

How are you doing today?[/quote]

Not too bad, taking things very easy today, I am relaxing on my bed - have told DH that I will probably be here for most of the day :-( , I did have plans to get some sewing done, but that will have to wait for another day :roll:[/quote]

I think that sounds like a wonderful plan!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So glad DH is ok, for now ..... Hopefully you can get a good rest now xx


Me, too, and thank you!

How are you doing today?[/quote]

Not too bad, taking things very easy today, I am relaxing on my bed - have told DH that I will probably be here for most of the day :-( , I did have plans to get some sewing done, but that will have to wait for another day :roll:[/quote]

I think that sounds like a wonderful plan![/quote]

Best plan ever, I have a book, my iPad for films & games, and I might even be able to sort out some way to get some knitting done :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

shand said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Still have the little one she won't be the little one after tomorrow her mother is going to have the baby tomorrow night or Monday sometime sooo excited!
> ...


Yes it is a Boy!!!

Yeah there is nothing like a new baby so sweet and innocent!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Pam hope your husband continues to improve.

Everyone with snow stay safe and warm!

Hope everyone else is staying warm or cool and having a great night or day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Pam hope your husband continues to improve.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Thanks, Binky! He's feeling pretty good tonight.

And, congratulations on the new baby boy! Exciting news. Babies ard so precious.

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

How are you doing today?[/quote]

Not too bad, taking things very easy today, I am relaxing on my bed - have told DH that I will probably be here for most of the day :-( , I did have plans to get some sewing done, but that will have to wait for another day :roll:[/quote]

I think that sounds like a wonderful plan![/quote]

Best plan ever, I have a book, my iPad for films & games, and I might even be able to sort out some way to get some knitting done :-D[/quote]

Perfect day! Enjoy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

shand said:


> How are you, feeling refreshed after your lovely little break?


I think I'm addicted to Dunkin Donut decaf tea. Crave it. I wonder what company makes their tea bags. Id buy it for my kitchen and save trips to the store.[/quote]

my weekness at the moment is blackcurrant tea, I find it very refrecing and just love the taste[/quote]

Mmm black currant sounds yummy. I have camomile pineapple but have not tried it yet.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Soothing music? Camomile tea? Petting a pet? Wishing you both well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> try this


They are ALL cute! Nice set the snow folk is wearing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

We'll try. He was already stressed and that's probably what brought it on. Now we need to figure out a way to de-stress him.[/quote]

Soothing music? Camomile tea? Petting a pet? Wishing you both well.[/quote]

Thanks! All great suggestions and brought a smile to me.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> try this


Much better, my neck can stay straight now. They are such good looking lads.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hiya Purple. I only made scrambled eggs on toast. hahaha. I'm having a while on here and then back to knitting. The snow isn't giving at all.


There is no "only" about scrambled eggs. I think you did very well, especially if they came out as you wanted them to :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Girls, bad news. My computer is broke. Am on DH comp just to let you know. Will take it in tomorrow to see if they can fix it.Love to all for now. Purly


Hope they can fix it for you, I don't like working on a computer that I am not used to :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


When is this little boy due?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We'll try. He was already stressed and that's probably what brought it on. Now we need to figure out a way to de-stress him.


Soothing music? Camomile tea? Petting a pet? Wishing you both well.[/quote]

Thanks! All great suggestions and brought a smile to me.[/quote]

If you have a bath, get a relaxing bath soak, & get him to have one of these once or twice a week, and if he is a sports fan - limit his sport watching time, or the pair of you sign up for Tia Chi, or Meditation classes, or Yoga the Tia Chi & Yoga will also improve your health in other ways, also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Susan, I am so sorry that I missed your birthday ...... So now I will send a belated birthday for you. I hope you had a good day xoxo


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

xiang, I tried skyping you this morning but couldnt get through, will try next time you areon hugs shand


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

have we missed susans birthday, on my list it is in feb, have a missed a whole month allready this year.I know I missed a day last week, I was sure it was wednesday but realy it was tuesday,DD thinks I should get my head out of a knitting pattern sometimes


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> xiang, I tried skyping you this morning but couldnt get through, will try next time you areon hugs shand


We can try now, if you have time


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> have we missed susans birthday, on my list it is in feb, have a missed a whole month allready this year.I know I missed a day last week, I was sure it was wednesday but realy it was tuesday,DD thinks I should get my head out of a knitting pattern sometimes


You are right, it isn't until Feb, somehow I got a reminder for yesterday :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Have just had a wonderful chat with Shand & also saw some snow falling down :shock: :shock: strange feeling, seeing real snow fall when I am still hot from the days temperature :-D :-D 

I have been looking at the ASJ instructions, and I think I will cast on some stitches, in the next day or 2, to see how my calculations are good :XD: :XD: 

I don't need nearly 2000 stitches now, only about 600 :roll: , but I think that will be ok :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from the frozen south (of Englsnd that is) Still lot of ther white stuff around, but our road is clear, so we will be going swimming later this morning. Looks like you found #14, how is everyone tody?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have just had a wonderful chat with Shand & also saw some snow falling down :shock: :shock: strange feeling, seeing real snow fall when I am still hot from the days temperature :-D :-D
> 
> I have been looking at the ASJ instructions, and I think I will cast on some stitches, in the next day or 2, to see how my calculations are good :XD: :XD:
> 
> I don't need nearly 2000 stitches now, only about 600 :roll: , but I think that will be ok :-D


Evening Xiang, 600 soundfs more reasonable, shout if you need help.

Glad you and Shand were able to Skype. Isn't technology wonderful. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

notwen said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Have just spent ages reading all the messages from page 1 - lovely to hear all about other people's lives.
> Have just moved to Purley in England, a bit lonely as have not met anyone yet, also DH is ill with bad chest infection. Love the snow as I lived in Africa most of my life, hated the heat.
> Thanks to all


Hi Notwen, 
Nice to see you here. I live not far from you in Camberley. Stay around with us and you won't stay lonely for long. What part of Africa were you in?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. here I am back from trying to get to work...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. here I am back from trying to get to work...


Hi Rebecca,
Couldn't you make it in. Oh what a shame you will just have to sit and knit today! xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. here I am back from trying to get to work...
> ...


I know. I'm gutted :XD:

Now I can start the ML sock workshop


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a picture of the 'milk' I bought on my walk from the station in Lidle


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Horrah. Were the trains not running? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of the 'milk' I bought on my walk from the station in Lidle


Wow that looks good. What ply is it and was it expensive?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The postman has just been and brought me MY dolls. I had ordered a set of Mum, Dad and two children wooden 12th scale dolls from ebay. I'll post picture later. I am going to knit some period clothes for them and they are for ME!!!!!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

had a wonderfull skype with xiang this morning, no naked men this time,we chated for about 30min and the time just flew by, I showed her out the window so she could see the snow coming down, have put beef stew in the slow cooker to have with dumplins tonight, we will be warm inside if not out


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> had a wonderfull skype with xiang this morning, no naked men this time,we chated for about 30min and the time just flew by, I showed her out the window so she could see the snow coming down, have put beef stew in the slow cooker to have with dumplins tonight, we will be warm inside if not out


Hi Shand, How lovely you skyped with Xiang this morning. If I wasn't a vegetarian beef stew sounds lovely, but I do love dumplings. Hiow are you and Grizzle. Do you have to go out today? xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Got on a train that was delayed by half an hour. Then got to a station where it said it was stopping for 2 mins as a train was broken down at London Bridge. We were still there 20 mins later. So as Mm school is closed and she would be home alone I decided to give up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Horrah. Were the trains not running? xx[/quote]

Got on a train that was delayed by half an hour. Then got to a station where it said it was stopping for 2 mins as a train was broken down at London Bridge. We were still there 20 mins later. So as Mm school is closed and she would be home alone I decided to give up.[/quote]

That sounds like a very sensible decision. My DD and family have all gone into school today. SIL and the gks only have a 5 minute drive and DD is half an hour away, but the roads are clear and they've had the snow plough out at the school clearing the entrance roads.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of the 'milk' I bought on my walk from the station in Lidle
> ...


They are 50g balls, 120 meters (whatever that is) and 5 ply. Cotton. £3.99 per packet, 2 for £6. But you have to be careful. There are 2 almost identicl pack types, the others are also £3.99 but not in the special offer.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

that milk looks like it was a good bye lifeline, milk and wool always need stocking up


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> The postman has just been and brought me MY dolls. I had ordered a set of Mum, Dad and two children wooden 12th scale dolls from ebay. I'll post picture later. I am going to knit some period clothes for them and they are for ME!!!!!


Really looking forward to seeing them. 
It's nice to have something just for you. Will LM be aloud to play when she comes round?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

shand said:


> had a wonderfull skype with xiang this morning, no naked men this time,we chated for about 30min and the time just flew by, I showed her out the window so she could see the snow coming down, have put beef stew in the slow cooker to have with dumplins tonight, we will be warm inside if not out


Hello Shand. I'm intrigued by the naked man...do tell more.

The stew and dumplings sound perfect for the weather. Maybe I will go and get stuff to make them too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

shand said:


> that milk looks like it was a good bye lifeline, milk and wool always need stocking up


I completely agree.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Horrah. Were the trains not running? xx


Got on a train that was delayed by half an hour. Then got to a station where it said it was stopping for 2 mins as a train was broken down at London Bridge. We were still there 20 mins later. So as Mm school is closed and she would be home alone I decided to give up.[/quote]

That sounds like a very sensible decision. My DD and family have all gone into school today. SIL and the gks only have a 5 minute drive and DD is half an hour away, but the roads are clear and they've had the snow plough out at the school clearing the entrance roads.[/quote]

The roads are clear...I should have caught the bus but Mm needs me. Actually glad I'm here she's having lots of nose bleeds at the mo...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > The postman has just been and brought me MY dolls. I had ordered a set of Mum, Dad and two children wooden 12th scale dolls from ebay. I'll post picture later. I am going to knit some period clothes for them and they are for ME!!!!!
> ...


Here's a photo of my new 'family' No these are MINE, LM has her own wooden dolls, but at the moment she prefers playing with her playpeople in her dolls house.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Shand, How lovely you skyped with Xiang this morning. If I wasn't a vegetarian beef stew sounds lovely, but I do love dumplings. Hiow are you and Grizzle. Do you have to go out today? xxx[/quote]

we are not going anywhere today or tomorow, just staying in and keeping warm and safe, the cole man from up the road called in yesterday and left me 6bags of logs and 2 bags of cole which he put in theback room for me so I donr have to go outside,


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> had a wonderfull skype with xiang this morning, no naked men this time,we chated for about 30min and the time just flew by, I showed her out the window so she could see the snow coming down, have put beef stew in the slow cooker to have with dumplins tonight, we will be warm inside if not out


Hahahahahahaha - 'twas lucky Skype didn't have a wide angle lens - hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


They are gorgeous, are there any more of them & are they expensive?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> Hi Shand, How lovely you skyped with Xiang this morning. If I wasn't a vegetarian beef stew sounds lovely, but I do love dumplings. Hiow are you and Grizzle. Do you have to go out today? xxx


we are not going anywhere today or tomorow, just staying in and keeping warm and safe, the cole man from up the road called in yesterday and left me 6bags of logs and 2 bags of cole which he put in theback room for me so I donr have to go outside,[/quote]

Can't beat a nice open fire. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Cute. Have fun knitting for them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


These were about £8 for the set. I'll find the ebay link and send it to you. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

shand said:


> Hi Shand, How lovely you skyped with Xiang this morning. If I wasn't a vegetarian beef stew sounds lovely, but I do love dumplings. Hiow are you and Grizzle. Do you have to go out today? xxx


we are not going anywhere today or tomorow, just staying in and keeping warm and safe, the cole man from up the road called in yesterday and left me 6bags of logs and 2 bags of cole which he put in theback room for me so I donr have to go outside,[/quote]

What a considerate and kind man.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That would be great, they might be perfect for Miss M's doll house - might need to get 2 sets, one for the Munchkin as well :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang, this is the link to ebay. They cost £8.49 with free postage to the UK. But the dolls were made in China so you might find them in Australia.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160637824733?var=460028834472&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

love the dollys, the old brain is ticking over already,but I have promised myself I will not start any new things till I have some of my list done, otherwise i will just have to much on and nothing will get finished, my will power is like putty in xiangs tempritures so maybe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I'm off for a swim - anyone fancy coming with me? I'll catch you all later. Have a great day/evening with your knitting. Lots of loce and hugs. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> love the dollys, the old brain is ticking over already,but I have promised myself I will not start any new things till I have some of my list done, otherwise i will just have to much on and nothing will get finished, my will power is like putty in xiangs tempritures so maybe


They are very very sweet Shand. I thought I might make one all purple clothes and call it Mini Me. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang, this is the link to ebay. They cost £8.49 with free postage to the UK. But the dolls were made in China so you might find them in Australia.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160637824733?var=460028834472&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Thanks for that, I will also be looking on the Australian site & do a search xx


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

just going to sort some wool out for next job see you all later


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

shand said:


> just going to sort some wool out for next job see you all later


Have fun. I'm reading the toe up sock workshop.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

minniemo said:


> I watched that Death Row programme on the pc as my son was watching his programme on the tv. As usual I was knitting at the same time. When he said goodnight and went to bed I moved over to watch Mr Selfridge. No wonder he went to bed early...the network was down due to the snow. Looks like I'm off to bed too as I did have an early start to the day. The snow is building again here in the uk.


Morning minniemo. I watched that program too, I had it on record. It was amazing. It's on again on Thursday. I thinkn Trevor was a little bit nervous...They couldn't pay me enough money to go to that jail in indiana. Linky and binky live in indiana.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > love the dollys, the old brain is ticking over already,but I have promised myself I will not start any new things till I have some of my list done, otherwise i will just have to much on and nothing will get finished, my will power is like putty in xiangs tempritures so maybe
> ...


Then Mini you & Little Xiang can have shopping trips & coffee dates together   

I am signing off now, to finish casting the rest of the ASJ stitches on. Might be back later. Love to all - stay warm xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

notwen said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Have just spent ages reading all the messages from page 1 - lovely to hear all about other people's lives.
> Have just moved to Purley in England, a bit lonely as have not met anyone yet, also DH is ill with bad chest infection. Love the snow as I lived in Africa most of my life, hated the heat.
> Thanks to all


Hello notwen, wwelcome to our thread. Where abouts in UK arr you? just say NESW. I'm on the north sea, well a couple of miles from the sea and moors.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning Susan...Have you had a good night?

I'm not at work hahahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> notwen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


There is a Purley near-ish to me...so SE if it's the same Purley.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls I'm catchinmg up and on page 34 i think/ Its gusty and snowing here today. The lunch is called of which I;m not suprised. The snow is up to our wellington tops. The main roads are ok but its getting to them that matters. What are you all up to today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, I am so sorry that I missed your birthday ...... So now I will send a belated birthday for you. I hope you had a good day xoxo


Judi, I haven't had a birthday darlin hahahaha.... Not until feb 20th have I written it down on the list wrong? I'm not getting to the nearly full shilling stage hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of the 'milk' I bought on my walk from the station in Lidle


I just lovvvveeeeeeee your milk. wonderful!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


if I'm not mistaken guernsey wool is 5ply too. I think it's between DK and Aran. Good buy you got there.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > had a wonderfull skype with xiang this morning, no naked men this time,we chated for about 30min and the time just flew by, I showed her out the window so she could see the snow coming down, have put beef stew in the slow cooker to have with dumplins tonight, we will be warm inside if not out
> ...


I think I'll make some broth and dumplings


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm pleased with it, but not sure what I'm going to make with it yet...I'll keep it on hold untill it tells me what to do.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, I am so sorry that I missed your birthday ...... So now I will send a belated birthday for you. I hope you had a good day xoxo
> ...


No, I must have transferred it wrongly :? :? Hahahahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls, I'm going to start some broth so I'll see you later. DH said he'll help me! I hate not being a fu;ll shilling !!!!enjoy your knit in


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm trying to start my toe up socks using magic loop, but managed to loose 1 stitch at the end of the first round...back to the beginning :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls, I'm going to start some broth so I'll see you later. DH said he'll help me! I hate not being a fu;ll shilling !!!!enjoy your knit in


Have fun making the broth with DH :mrgreen:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I really am signing off now, I need to finish the cast on, then I can get on with the knitting - bye (again) have a great day xoxoxoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I really am signing off now, I need to finish the cast on, then I can get on with the knitting - bye (again) have a great day xoxoxoxo


Bye, have fun with the cast on. So glad you've got it to far fewer stitches.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -12'C (10'F) and I'm late already.
Had to jump over two threads before I got here.

Lifeline - love your "milk" Wish I could get "milk" like that at my corner store.

Purple - the little people are cute. Can't wait to see them all dressed up.

Welcome new people

Posting a pic of my yard. We had thunder overnight.!!!!!!
Where's the snow?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Have to run now. I'm going to be late.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nitzi..... How funny to see green grass in Canada this time of year..... Love your story about the needles.. . DH recently read an article about when you go in to a new room, it is like turning a page in a book and you have to find your place.... Well, now he can't walk into a room and rememer what he was looking for..... AT ALL....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love all the snow pictures... and would love to be snowed in myself...... It has just turned very cold again tonight.... It is 5:30 and I haven't been to bed... and the automatic thermostat has the house quite chilly.....

I am off to get mamogram and bone density test tomorrow and stop to drop off paperwork and schedule colonoscopies for both DH and myself. .... YUCK.... 

First, I need to run by mom's and have her tell the bank it is alright to talk to me...... as there are 4 checks that were mailed out but not recieved. One was for her gas heat.... so I have to get that straightened out before they disconnect it!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy - The boys are just darling....... My BF has a special bond with her GS, as she kept him during the week (overnight as well) so that mom could work..... They didn't live in the same town..... My aunt walked out on 5 kids and just disappeared for several years. A detective finally found her.... and some of the kids joined her after the divorce... but it was quite the shocker at the time.... My uncle was very demanding. the kid's had their own wing of the house so that he didn't have to deal with them much....... Everything had to be just his way..... i mght have tun away too......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It has been a busy, yet lazy week-end. Mom and i went to my monthly meet with the creative gals and i spent most of that time frogging her scarf and restarting it for her in a better width and pattern..... DH fixed dinner for us and also fixed her toaster... She is a happy cvamer.

The only knitting I did was sample work.... I still don't have a good answer to the problem.... I need to find something to take with me tomorrow, as there will probably be some waiting time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

MissPam.... So glad that DH was finally seen too... I hae had friends with that problem... It must be very scary to feel your heart out of whack.... I know it was scary for me when my breathing was out of whack after surgery. The DH of one of my friend's just had a pacemaker put in to solve this problem.... but his was very frequent.... 

Rest up today, both of you..... Hospitals are just plain stressful and tiring, even when you are just sitting...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan..... You are doing great..... REALLY..... So it takes a little longer to do things.... Rome wasn't built in a day. I'll bet the Dr. will be most impressed with your progress.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly... Sorry about the computer..... I'm not sure if the stitch is the same, but i have a pattern for a little girl's dress that has the smocking stitch. I found a really good video of it awhile back. Maybe I saved it or can reloacte it...... Sorry you are having sinus problems. Mine are clear my poor nose is so dry and unhappy. I'm now using saline spray... and it is a little better...... It is not being helped by the cold weather and the heater on all the time...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, girls DH got the pressure cooker out for me!!!! then ate a custard tart!. Great help hahaha. I've onlky got the dumplings to make now. I've been knitting too. I'm waiting for the News and then I can knit properly.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jynx I hope everything goes OK for you. Take no notice of me moaning! Maybe you worry about these tests and that is why you cant sleep. I get like that sometimes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ok. All is well. They shocked his heart and he's back in rhythm now. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and concern.


Thank heavens for that. We were worried.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > try this
> ...


I wonder who they take after? Actually eldest looks like Mum and youngest is definitely a Jones, 4 generations have looked identical as toddlers!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> have we missed susans birthday, on my list it is in feb, have a missed a whole month allready this year.I know I missed a day last week, I was sure it was wednesday but realy it was tuesday,DD thinks I should get my head out of a knitting pattern sometimes


but that's the best place to be!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have just had a wonderful chat with Shand & also saw some snow falling down :shock: :shock: strange feeling, seeing real snow fall when I am still hot from the days temperature :-D :-D
> 
> I have been looking at the ASJ instructions, and I think I will cast on some stitches, in the next day or 2, to see how my calculations are good :XD: :XD:
> 
> I don't need nearly 2000 stitches now, only about 600 :roll: , but I think that will be ok :-D


that's a lot of difference. Are you sure?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of the 'milk' I bought on my walk from the station in Lidle


that will make the tea or coffee taste better, that's for sure.


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

Hi Grandma Susan
I live in Purley near Reading, close to your Purley?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saxy - The boys are just darling....... My BF has a special bond with her GS, as she kept him during the week (overnight as well) so that mom could work..... They didn't live in the same town..... My aunt walked out on 5 kids and just disappeared for several years. A detective finally found her.... and some of the kids joined her after the divorce... but it was quite the shocker at the time.... My uncle was very demanding. the kid's had their own wing of the house so that he didn't have to deal with them much....... Everything had to be just his way..... i mght have tun away too......


DIL went off with another man. She tried getting DS out, so she could move the other man in, but DS finally discovered he wasn't as laid back as everyone thought! so he kicked her out. But she had never been a good mother, everyone thought I was their mother. Now she enjoys their visits and gives them back when she's had enough.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from beautifully sunny Surrey. Still plenty of snow but the sky is lovely.
Had a nice swim this morning and then went shopping and bought a birthday present for one of the coven. We are doing lunch out tomorow. Now sitting with my feet up and knitting a dress for my new little doll Making the pattern up as I could so anything could happen.
How is everyone this afternoon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -12'C (10'F) and I'm late already.
> Had to jump over two threads before I got here.
> 
> Lifeline - love your "milk" Wish I could get "milk" like that at my corner store.
> ...


Liovel your garden Nitzi, can't see mine for snow. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love all the snow pictures... and would love to be snowed in myself...... It has just turned very cold again tonight.... It is 5:30 and I haven't been to bed... and the automatic thermostat has the house quite chilly.....
> 
> I am off to get mamogram and bone density test tomorrow and stop to drop off paperwork and schedule colonoscopies for both DH and myself. .... YUCK....
> 
> First, I need to run by mom's and have her tell the bank it is alright to talk to me...... as there are 4 checks that were mailed out but not recieved. One was for her gas heat.... so I have to get that straightened out before they disconnect it!!!!!!


Good luck with all your tests Jynx. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > We'll try. He was already stressed and that's probably what brought it on. Now we need to figure out a way to de-stress him.
> ...


Thanks! All great suggestions and brought a smile to me.[/quote]

If you have a bath, get a relaxing bath soak, & get him to have one of these once or twice a week, and if he is a sports fan - limit his sport watching time, or the pair of you sign up for Tia Chi, or Meditation classes, or Yoga the Tia Chi & Yoga will also improve your health in other ways, also[/quote]

Those are all great ideas i don't have to worry about the sports, though. I'm more of a fan than he is.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pam, Hope you had a good rest last night. How is DH today? x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from the frozen south (of Englsnd that is) Still lot of ther white stuff around, but our road is clear, so we will be going swimming later this morning. Looks like you found #14, how is everyone tody?


Hi Purple. All is good here. Looks like we have another day or two of cold and then warmer and back to rain on Wednesday. I think I'd rather have cold and clear.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here's a picture of the 'milk' I bought on my walk from the station in Lidle


Great purchase!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Our forecast says it's going to stay cold for the rest of the week.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Great looking family and I don't blame you for keeping them to yourself. Will be fun to see all the things you make for them.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ladies @ 5:30 this morning a 6lb 9oz little boy was born!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a photo of my new 'family' No these are MINE, LM has her own wooden dolls, but at the moment she prefers playing with her playpeople in her dolls house.[/quote]

Great looking family and I don't blame you for keeping them to yourself. Will be fun to see all the things you make for them.[/quote]

I am trying to do a victorian style dress at the moment.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies @ 5:30 this morning a 6lb 4oz little boy was born!!!


Hi Lisa, Congratulations to everyone. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> MissPam.... So glad that DH was finally seen too... I hae had friends with that problem... It must be very scary to feel your heart out of whack.... I know it was scary for me when my breathing was out of whack after surgery. The DH of one of my friend's just had a pacemaker put in to solve this problem.... but his was very frequent....
> 
> Rest up today, both of you..... Hospitals are just plain stressful and tiring, even when you are just sitting...


Thanks, Jynx. It definitely is scary for him when it happens and quite worrisome for me. He slept about 10 hours last night and I got a good night's rest in also.

Sounds like you're getting some of the cold weather we on the West Coast have been having. Sorry about that!

Have a great day.

Pam


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies @ 5:30 this morning a 6lb 4oz little boy was born!!!


That's lovely news. Congratulations to all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Pam, glad DH is beginning to get better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Rebecca how did you get on with the toes up workshop? Big hug to MM. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. All is well. They shocked his heart and he's back in rhythm now. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and concern.
> ...


Thanks, Saxy! I appreciate your concern.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Afternoon Rebecca how did you get on with the toes up workshop? Big hug to MM. xx


Hi. I have just completed the toe of the first sock, so feel I'm doing pretty well really. It's great cos I can measure as I go...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Glad you had a good swim Purple.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pam, Hope you had a good rest last night. How is DH today? x


DH is doing great and we both rested well last night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Rebecca how did you get on with the toes up workshop? Big hug to MM. xx
> ...


Is that using the magic loop? Well done. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pam, Hope you had a good rest last night. How is DH today? x
> ...


That is good news. A good night sleep is a great tonic.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pam, Hope you had a good rest last night. How is DH today? x
> ...


Oh, that's good. Hope you can now have some time to draw breath.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies @ 5:30 this morning a 6lb 4oz little boy was born!!!
> ...


Thank you might stop by and see him later have to run to the eye dr for contact lense check.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yep!!!! I'm rather impressed with myself.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad you had a good swim Purple.


I only go swimming so I can have some cake with my afternoon coffee!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy - The boys are just darling....... My BF has a special bond with her GS, as she kept him during the week (overnight as well) so that mom could work..... They didn't live in the same town..... My aunt walked out on 5 kids and just disappeared for several years. A detective finally found her.... and some of the kids joined her after the divorce... but it was quite the shocker at the time.... My uncle was very demanding. the kid's had their own wing of the house so that he didn't have to deal with them much....... Everything had to be just his way..... i mght have tun away too......
> ...


b****???????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple love the little dolls!
Lifeline the yarn looks so inviting hope it speaks to you soon!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Hope you get to see him. Want to know all the details...a name?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from beautifully sunny Surrey. Still plenty of snow but the sky is lovely.
> Had a nice swim this morning and then went shopping and bought a birthday present for one of the coven. We are doing lunch out tomorow. Now sitting with my feet up and knitting a dress for my new little doll Making the pattern up as I could so anything could happen.
> How is everyone this afternoon.


I love it after a good snowfall (few but far between here) when the sky clears and the sun comes out. Everything looks so crisp and clean! Glad you are able to get out and about.

Enjoy your knitting this afternoon/evening.

Pam


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you had a good swim Purple.
> ...


Sounds like a good trade-off.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


What she said...but didn't know how!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


She hasn't said what she is naming him yet and she is having surgery now so she might take a bit to tell


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies @ 5:30 this morning a 6lb 9oz little boy was born!!!


Wow congratulations Aunties.......xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies @ 5:30 this morning a 6lb 9oz little boy was born!!!
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I gotta run ladies need to start the car and leave a few early I forgot I needed gas.......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies @ 5:30 this morning a 6lb 9oz little boy was born!!!


Congratulations! Wonderful news. Enjoy cuddling him. There's nothing like a newborn to hold in your arms.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Afternoon Susan, have you had a good day? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here's a photo of my new 'family' No these are MINE, LM has her own wooden dolls, but at the moment she prefers playing with her playpeople in her dolls house.


Great looking family and I don't blame you for keeping them to yourself. Will be fun to see all the things you make for them.[/quote]

I am trying to do a victorian style dress at the moment.[/quote]

Looking forward to seeing it when completed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Pam, glad DH is beginning to get better.


Thank you. I hope you enjoyed your day at home.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I gotta run ladies need to start the car and leave a few early I forgot I needed gas.......


Take care Lisa, love and hugs. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It is good. Tomorrow I'm off for a couple of days to visit my mom (she lives about 60 miles south of me and I try to get down there about once a month for an overnight visit).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I agree wth them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you had a good swim Purple.
> ...


That's a great reason to keep up with the swimming.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Do you drive to your Mum'?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > ps We've got a good 4" of snow.
> ...


I agree. I think it's far more hazardous when it freezes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls, I haven't had a bad day although its been strange. I decided to make soup and dumplings. I had to really concentrate on what I was doing and every now and again I had to try and remember what I was doing hahaha... So I put the timer on for my dumplings. I then said to DH was he ready for something to eat and he said yes. 

I served it up and I thought, this isn't right, The dumplings were not quite firm. and I decided I'd made better soup than that and got disappointed. Then 30 mins later the timer went off on the oven and when I went and had a look, I'll left the ring on and the soup was cooked and the dumplings gorgeous. I thought I'm a danger hahaha. 

Then I got a prezzie brought by DHL from a friend I e-mail with origianlly met on KP nearly 2 yrs ago from Salt lake City. So like I say its been a strange day. 

How have your days been?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just made a pot of coffee. Hands up those who want some. Sorry no cake or biscuits to go with it :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just made a pot of coffee. Hands up those who want some. Sorry no cake or biscuits to go with it :-(


Strong and black please. I've already had cake!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just made a pot of coffee. Hands up those who want some. Sorry no cake or biscuits to go with it :-(


My hands are up, I'll go and get one now, this minute, hoping I don't blow the kitchen up!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I haven't had a bad day although its been strange. I decided to make soup and dumplings. I had to really concentrate on what I was doing and every now and again I had to try and remember what I was doing hahaha... So I put the timer on for my dumplings. I then said to DH was he ready for something to eat and he said yes.
> 
> I served it up and I thought, this isn't right, The dumplings were not quite firm. and I decided I'd made better soup than that and got disappointed. Then 30 mins later the timer went off on the oven and when I went and had a look, I'll left the ring on and the soup was cooked and the dumplings gorgeous. I thought I'm a danger hahaha.
> 
> ...


How nice to have a surprise gift.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Just made a pot of coffee. Hands up those who want some. Sorry no cake or biscuits to go with it :-(
> ...


Is that two cups for you then?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Not if I'm going alone as I hate driving on the freeway between here and there - too much traffic and too many crazy people on the road. We have a great public transit system in this area, so I just bus it down there. It takes a little longer, but I just take a good book along and the time goes by quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I haven't had a bad day although its been strange. I decided to make soup and dumplings. I had to really concentrate on what I was doing and every now and again I had to try and remember what I was doing hahaha... So I put the timer on for my dumplings. I then said to DH was he ready for something to eat and he said yes.
> 
> I served it up and I thought, this isn't right, The dumplings were not quite firm. and I decided I'd made better soup than that and got disappointed. Then 30 mins later the timer went off on the oven and when I went and had a look, I'll left the ring on and the soup was cooked and the dumplings gorgeous. I thought I'm a danger hahaha.
> 
> ...


I'm just off to make two casseroles (one for Mr P and a veggi one for me) Might just have to make some dumplings. Glad yours were brilliant.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I'm with you on the public transport. Dont like driving far, but love going on the train.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I haven't had a bad day although its been strange. I decided to make soup and dumplings. I had to really concentrate on what I was doing and every now and again I had to try and remember what I was doing hahaha... So I put the timer on for my dumplings. I then said to DH was he ready for something to eat and he said yes.
> 
> I served it up and I thought, this isn't right, The dumplings were not quite firm. and I decided I'd made better soup than that and got disappointed. Then 30 mins later the timer went off on the oven and when I went and had a look, I'll left the ring on and the soup was cooked and the dumplings gorgeous. I thought I'm a danger hahaha.
> 
> ...


You have had an interesting day. Sounds like all turned out ok in the end, though.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back....


And I'm off to throw a few things around the kitchen. Catch you all later. Love and hugs. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back....
> ...


Have fun in the kitchen.

And Susan it's good to have you back...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Some more white has fallen off my washer hahahah. It's really starting to rust now, Just as I am getting a bit spare cash, Does it never end?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm off to get a shower and get something done around here and maybe get a walk in. Catch you all later. Enjoy your day/ afternoon/ evening.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been knitting a good while this afternoon. Today I seem so slow though. I'm in a slow clumsy mood hahahaha, And off balance and nearly went A over T on to the chair but DH caught me hahahah


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have fun Pam. Catch you later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been knitting a good while this afternoon. Today I seem so slow though. I'm in a slow clumsy mood hahahaha, And off balance and nearly went A over T on to the chair but DH caught me hahahah


Still loves young dream...falling into his arms


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been knitting a good while this afternoon. Today I seem so slow though. I'm in a slow clumsy mood hahahaha, And off balance and nearly went A over T on to the chair but DH caught me hahahah
> ...


But hoping you're ok after the fall :|


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

How i9s MM's nose now? My DS used to get then up until the age of 20ish. He's been in hospital as a kid and had it cortorised and plugged. Its nort a nice thing. My GS2 is prone to them too, However he just copes with it and gets on. They can be so uncomfortable for them.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How i9s MM's nose now? My DS used to get then up until the age of 20ish. He's been in hospital as a kid and had it cortorised and plugged. Its nort a nice thing. My GS2 is prone to them too, However he just copes with it and gets on. They can be so uncomfortable for them.


She too really gets on with... She's like my sister, she used to get them at the same age and had her's courterised. I haven't looked into that for her...I wonder if it's unfasionable these days


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > How i9s MM's nose now? My DS used to get then up until the age of 20ish. He's been in hospital as a kid and had it cortorised and plugged. Its nort a nice thing. My GS2 is prone to them too, However he just copes with it and gets on. They can be so uncomfortable for them.
> ...


It never worked with DS, nor 3 days of being bunged up in hospital.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going to get on with my sock now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I may be back later, Going to watch the news on TV and Knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back its 7.10pm and I'm having a late night until 8pm hahaha...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back its 7.10pm and I'm having a late night until 8pm hahaha...


How decadent. Enjoy the late night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I need chocolate


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I need chocolate


Is it easily accessible? I bought some in Lidle this morning for MM and me along with the milk..


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am off to knit again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

night night


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just wrote a long missive and it is gone. I'll make this short now. Old computer had bad motherboard(brains of operation I guess)Now have new computer. It is going in tomorrow and have all info from old computer put on new computer. Will be gone for several days till I get it back. Will be on intermittently over next couple of days. Will borrow DH computer when I can. purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Girls I am sorry. I just wrote another long missive and poof it was gone. This new computer and I are not off to a good start. I am frustrated and will now rest and do something else. Love to all/ Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Just wrote a long missive and it is gone. I'll make this short now. Old computer had bad motherboard(brains of operation I guess)Now have new computer. It is going in tomorrow and have all info from old computer put on new computer. Will be gone for several days till I get it back. Will be on intermittently over next couple of days. Will borrow DH computer when I can. purly


Hi Purly,

That's too bad! It's so frustrating when those kind of things happen. I have my iphone and nook as a backup to the computer so when my DH is on the computer I can use one of them. Very handy.

Hope your afternoon and evening go well!

Pam


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls I am sorry. I just wrote another long missive and poof it was gone. This new computer and I are not off to a good start. I am frustrated and will now rest and do something else. Love to all/ Purly


Purly so sorry you and the new computer haven't hit it off yet...maybe you will become good friends soon. Sorry to have missed you. Take care xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Time for bed. Hopefully I can get to work tomorrow (although it has been very nice not being there today and having a bonus knitting day).

Night night. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and -12'C (10'F) and I'm late already.
> Had to jump over two threads before I got here.
> 
> Lifeline - love your "milk" Wish I could get "milk" like that at my corner store.
> ...


This is beautiful - scenery that I recognise :lol: :lol: and I really love thunder storms - did you have lightening also?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I really am signing off now, I need to finish the cast on, then I can get on with the knitting - bye (again) have a great day xoxoxoxo
> ...


I cast on AND did the next 2 rows hehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly... Sorry about the computer..... I'm not sure if the stitch is the same, but i have a pattern for a little girl's dress that has the smocking stitch. I found a really good video of it awhile back. Maybe I saved it or can reloacte it...... Sorry you are having sinus problems. Mine are clear my poor nose is so dry and unhappy. I'm now using saline spray... and it is a little better...... It is not being helped by the cold weather and the heater on all the time...


When we had heaters on, I used to place dishes of water in the room, to replace the moisture removed by the heat, would that be an option?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Of course ..... Just like my DGK's - very good genetics


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Have just had a wonderful chat with Shand & also saw some snow falling down :shock: :shock: strange feeling, seeing real snow fall when I am still hot from the days temperature :-D :-D
> ...


Oh goodness - that's like waving a red flag at a bull - but luckily I stopped myself frogging what I have already done   I actually knitted a swatch, and blocked it, then counted the stitches for the calculation.   this time - then did the calculations about a hundred times, before I made up my mind that they wouldn't change :shock: it is definitely the correct number now ......... I think 2000 stitches would fit an extraordinarily large person - dare I say "Bariatrically" large :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy - The boys are just darling....... My BF has a special bond with her GS, as she kept him during the week (overnight as well) so that mom could work..... They didn't live in the same town..... My aunt walked out on 5 kids and just disappeared for several years. A detective finally found her.... and some of the kids joined her after the divorce... but it was quite the shocker at the time.... My uncle was very demanding. the kid's had their own wing of the house so that he didn't have to deal with them much....... Everything had to be just his way..... i mght have tun away too......
> ...


So happy that the "Mouse" finally roared - there is a lot of that around


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from beautifully sunny Surrey. Still plenty of snow but the sky is lovely.
> Had a nice swim this morning and then went shopping and bought a birthday present for one of the coven. We are doing lunch out tomorow. Now sitting with my feet up and knitting a dress for my new little doll Making the pattern up as I could so anything could happen.
> How is everyone this afternoon.


I have been looking at the dolls - there are so many different little families, & different numbers in the families also. I need to think about which family group I will buy. The price I am looking at is between A$12 & A$20, depending on the size of the family


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Beeb knitting skirt for wooden doll today. It's turned out ok and now I have to make a top to go with it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Beeb knitting skirt for wooden doll today. It's turned out ok and now I have to make a top to go with it.


Hello there, I have cast on & knitted 2 or 3 rows of the ASJ, and it looks like it will be the correct size :shock:

Can't wait to see the fully outfitted dolls


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening everyone. Beeb knitting skirt for wooden doll today. It's turned out ok and now I have to make a top to go with it.
> ...


Wello done with the cast on. Are you using stitch markers to mark the decrease stitches? Glad the size looks ok.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Our forecast says it's going to stay cold for the rest of the week.


Pus is hot for the rest of the week, but we have lovely cool breezes for now :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from beautifully sunny Surrey. Still plenty of snow but the sky is lovely.
> ...


The ones I got are not top quality and have stuck on clothes, so I cut them off and am just using the basic doll. The arms and legs are posable and they have very nice faces.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Our forecast says it's going to stay cold for the rest of the week.
> ...


We are a couple of degrees below freezing now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Definitely ..... I am also planning how I am going to do the stripes, the same size, or all different widths


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed now and I'm out to lunch with the coven tomorrow. Have a nice breezy day. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh BBBRRRRRRRR, icicles are now hanging off my ears :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm doing mine in varying stripes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed now and I'm out to lunch with the coven tomorrow. Have a nice breezy day. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


Have a great, relaxing sleep - I am going to knit or sew, today xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


There are a lot hanging off the roof too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hahahahaha - I really don't envy you for that - hahahaha

Night night Purple xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to bed now and I'm out to lunch with the coven tomorrow. Have a nice breezy day. Lots of love and hugs. xxx
> ...


Take it easy and don't go overdoing things. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies @ 5:30 this morning a 6lb 9oz little boy was born!!!


Congrats to mum & dad ...... and you xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm trying to start my toe up socks using magic loop, but managed to loose 1 stitch at the end of the first round...back to the beginning :?


Once you get it right, you won't know why you thought it was so hard :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Rebecca how did you get on with the toes up workshop? Big hug to MM. xx
> ...


I love toe up socks, you can make them the exact length that you want them :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


And here is another agreement


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > How i9s MM's nose now? My DS used to get then up until the age of 20ish. He's been in hospital as a kid and had it cortorised and plugged. Its nort a nice thing. My GS2 is prone to them too, However he just copes with it and gets on. They can be so uncomfortable for them.
> ...


One of my girls had that done, and it didn't stop the bleeds - but she had her nose broken when she was 6 :? :-(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hello Pam, how has your day been so far - did you enjoy your walk


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Some more white has fallen off my washer hahahah. It's really starting to rust now, Just as I am getting a bit spare cash, Does it never end?


Doesn't always work that way.

You have inspired me to also give the dumplings one more chance to turn out hehehe..me and biscuits and dumplings don't get along.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Some more white has fallen off my washer hahahah. It's really starting to rust now, Just as I am getting a bit spare cash, Does it never end?
> ...


I just don't cook :roll: :XD:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gonna go try these dumplings and see how they turned out be back later


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

One of my girls had that done, and it didn't stop the bleeds - but she had her nose broken when she was 6 :? :-([/quote]

My son had nosebleeds when he was younger, too. We never did any cauterizing or anything like that. It was a lot of bother for him, but he eventually grew out of it.[/quote]

Hello Pam, how has your day been so far - did you enjoy your walk[/quote]

Hi Judi,

Day has been good. No walk today as I got involved in getting some stuff done that needed to be done here in the house. How about you?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Some more white has fallen off my washer hahahah. It's really starting to rust now, Just as I am getting a bit spare cash, Does it never end?
> ...


That was supposed to say doesn't it always work that way :roll:

And the dumplings were good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is really cold here down in the tens brrrrrrrr....!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is cold! Brrrrrrrr is right.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok as you all know we have the new puppy anyone have a pattern for a really small puppy sweater?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > I see Binbrice and Tammie are August 27 which is my birthday also. It is President Lyndon Johnson's birthday too. Happy Birthday everyone!!!
> ...


I've been taking things a day at a time. Didn't get on the computer or do much for a while. I've missed mom and not working..retired you know. I began a hat and there is a matching cowl. I got the Christmas tree to storage. Now I'm getting over the flu and leg pains. I'm so glad to be on again and more positive in attitude. Thank you for asking.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


It's so nice of you to do this list, happy belated birthday to Patrican, Jynx and Saxy!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok as you all know we have the new puppy anyone have a pattern for a really small puppy sweater?


Have you got an old jumper, or a single men's work sock - if he is as tiny as he looks in the photo, the sock might be just the right size, then all you need to do is to cut the toe to, cut to the correct length & then put holes in the right place for his little legs. DD2 croched a coat for one of her dog's, and did the first length of chain to fit nicely around the neck & then just made the rest up as she went. You can do this - I have faith in you .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When we had heaters on, I used to place dishes of water in the room, to replace the moisture removed by the heat, would that be an option?


I'm sure this would help..... Mom had a large decorative humidifer in her other house..... I think that my poor nose just never totally healed after the bronchoscopy and this cold and the one medication are not helping. I find the spray is helping... but may just put a big kettle of vinegar water on the stove tomorrow.... That always helps vlear the sinuses and would add some moisture.

(Idon't cook either....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

BinkyLinky..... congrats on the new little one..... The hospital is always in such a rush for a name..... but there's no rush.... My oldest wanted to see the baby's personality first... then named her..... Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > When we had heaters on, I used to place dishes of water in the room, to replace the moisture removed by the heat, would that be an option?
> ...


I haven't heard of using vinegar for that, but it does have a lot of uses, so that one is a logical one - it might possibly kill any viral or bacterial bugs as well - might just check that one out


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> BinkyLinky..... congrats on the new little one..... The hospital is always in such a rush for a name..... but there's no rush.... My oldest wanted to see the baby's personality first... then named her..... Can't wait to see a picture.


The girls I named, were named by their features, but they all suit their names :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Susan...... At tleast you have an excuse..... Saturday, I had to call dh to drive by mom's. We were several miles awaya ns couldn't remember if we closed the garage door... IMPORTANT --- since there is a door straight into the house from there...... Timers..... DH never does the second step at the end so that the clock is right again..... 

I'm not really worried about these little routine tests..... Though I am a little concerned taht I am going to get stuck with the bill for one of them today. It was pre-approved... but, by rights, I should only have it every other year. When I called to double vcheck... they vouldn't give me an answer before I was called in.... Oh well....

Went to schedule procedures for DH and I .... only to be told that the hospital no longer took his insurance......Not according to the insurance co.... (I think taht little nurse visit the other day may have been a vhange in his insuranve plan... that he did not meaning to because the card is different and the Dr. said it was different. The # is the same, but there is no telling and no talking to him about it..... so I'll just lethim schedule hos own!!!) Thenthey scheduled me at another facility.... NO.... I can't find it on my allowed lost.... and the ins. people tell me I need no new referral and the Dr. says I do.... So I will have to deal with them all AGAIN tomorrow..... They want to do this next Monday...but I'm not sure they van get all their ducks in a row by then.... I just want it all done.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

When I named my girls, i wanted them to have boy's nicknames. Not that we ued it with the first one...... but there had been the most feminine, dainty little blonde in my Sunday school class and se was called Mike..... There was just one year when Dre'a went by Andi. Unfortunately, it was the year she met here DH, so he, his family and their friends all use that.... I don't like it now... So much prefer Dr'ea.... (Her given name is Andre'a Diane and little sis called here Dre-anne.... which became Dre'a.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV... COuldn't help but notice that twp of your dolls were redheads..... Perfect..... Maybe a Bishops' sleeve - a big puff an then very narrow would give you a bit of a Victorian look.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV... Couldn't help but notice that twp of your dolls were redheads..... Perfect..... Maybe a Bishops' sleeve - a big puff an then very narrow would give you a bit of a Victorian look..... (I'm hoping a KP friend makes it over to knit tomorrow..... Otherwise, I'll have to do chores!!!)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I named my girls, i wanted them to have boy's nicknames. Not that we ued it with the first one...... but there had been the most feminine, dainty little blonde in my Sunday school class and se was called Mike..... There was just one year when Dre'a went by Andi. Unfortunately, it was the yeaer she met here dh, so he, his family and their friends all use that.... I don't like it now... So much prefer Fr'ea.... (Her given name is Andre'a Diane and little sis called here Dre-anne.... which became Dre'a.)


Sounds complicated - only one of my girls changed their name & that was because she wanted a name given to her by me


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV... Couldn't help but notice that twp of your dolls were redheads..... Perfect..... Maybe a Bishops' sleeve - a big puff an then very narrow would give you a bit of a Victorian look..... (I'm hoping a KP friend makes it over to knit tomorrow..... Otherwise, I'll have to do chores!!!)


No you don't, just have a knitting date with a tv programme :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wish I weren't so laxy..... I would like to cast-on a jacket ss well... but haven't done the measurements to pick the no..... I am wanting to used different sized stripes..... There are several formulas for determining stipe sequences in weaving, etc... but I just want to wing it.... probably mostly royal or navy with lots of specialty yarn accents..... In my mind, it looks good... but could be a total disaster..... 

Only managed two rows on a little project today with all the appointments..... The neighbor did come by to deliver something and said again that she wanted to learn knitting... I had just picked up yarn for her at mom's so we are going to the gym together and then knitting... at least one morning a week..... at least, that is the plan....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No you don't, just have a knitting date with a tv programme :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


I'm sure I would get over the guilt eventually :roll: :roll: Surely by the second bon bon......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly..... I STILL haven't found cords so I can't play with I-pad.... nor have I fixed the printer and I know I bought a whole different software (one only available to educators) but have no earthly idea where I might have stashed it....... I'm thinking of just buying a new one and starting over but I don't want the Windows 8.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > No you don't, just have a knitting date with a tv programme :lol: :lol: :thumbup:
> ...


Hehehehe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry to leave, but it is 3 AM so I am going to make myself go to bed..... Don't feel like it, but know i hve to sleep eventually...... See you all tomorrow....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly..... I STILL haven't found cords so I can't play with I-pad.... nor have I fixed the printer and I know I bought a whole different software (one only available to educators) but have no earthly idea where I might have stashed it....... I'm thinking of just buying a new one and starting over but I don't want the Windows 8.....


Can't you get another set of disks for windows 7, the reload your computer


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

re now officially snowed in where we live. I honestly don't think there's much chance of getting the car out. I dont know what Friday may bring.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, temperature well down below freezing last night. But I am nice and warm sitting next to the radiator in the kitchen. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Susan, Hope you have plenty of wool. You must be nearly running out with all the knitting you've been doing. Did you sleep well. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV... COuldn't help but notice that twp of your dolls were redheads..... Perfect..... Maybe a Bishops' sleeve - a big puff an then very narrow would give you a bit of a Victorian look.....


Thanks for the idea Jynx. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Susan, Hope you have plenty of wool. You must be nearly running out with all the knitting you've been doing. Did you sleep well. xx


Now that is the funniest joke that I have heard in this century - Susan must have enough yarn to stock a yarn shop - hahahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got plenty wool Purple hahaha. It looks like I may have to knit again today. DH is just like Victor Meldrew.....grump grump grump. grump. He says he'll be able to get the car out. ...We'll see!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Susan, Hope you have plenty of wool. You must be nearly running out with all the knitting you've been doing. Did you sleep well. xx
> ...


I still havent got round to tidying it up hahaha. I'm so lazy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got plenty wool Purple hahaha. It looks like I may have to knit again today. DH is just like Victor Meldrew.....grump grump grump. grump. He says he'll be able to get the car out. ...We'll see!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


No, you were just thinking ahead, it might be easier to find it before you pack it all away again :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I must go and ring BP. its her birthday today bless her. I havent been able to go and get anything for her. When all this snow has gone we will go out for a birthday lunch.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back ...She says the snow plough came and ploughed her road and put the ploughed snow outside her garage gates and she cant get the cars out hahaha. She couldn't care less.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back ...She says the snow plough came and ploughed her road and put the ploughed snow outside her garage gates and she cant get the cars out hahaha. She couldn't care less.


Now that is totally logical - everyone knows that cars are not parked in the garage :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This is the UK judi, Sometimes jobs and logics don't work too well together


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to get ready, I've some serious knitting to do. love yawll


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is the UK judi, Sometimes jobs and logics don't work too well together


I think it is pretty much the same around the world - I don't think some employers employ the best people for some of the jobs :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I almost put a knot in my 2 ply yarn, luckily I saw it before it got pulled tight :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -12'C (10'f)

Congrats Binky on new baby in family. My DD was 6 lbs 1 oz when born. She was only 12" long so spent her first couple of weeks in Cabbage Patch doll clothes because the "newborn" stuff was too big. Have fun with the new little boy.

Lifeline, good job with the toe up socks. It is nice to fit them as you work on them.

Purly, sorry about the computer. Hopefully you'll get the hang of it.

Xiang, that's quite a difference in the number of stitches! Glad you're down to a manageable number of stitches now.

****
IT SNOWED!!!!! Snow was not in the forecast, so it must have been all the snow wishes that you were sending my way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is the UK judi, Sometimes jobs and logics don't work too well together


Here they say, "If it makes sense, that's not how we do it"


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -12'C (10'f)
> 
> Congrats Binky on new baby in family. My DD was 6 lbs 1 oz when born. She was only 12" long so spent her first couple of weeks in Cabbage Patch doll clothes because the "newborn" stuff was too big. Have fun with the new little boy.
> 
> ...


Are the white stripes the snow coming down?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > This is the UK judi, Sometimes jobs and logics don't work too well together
> ...


Hahahahahaha


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back ...She says the snow plough came and ploughed her road and put the ploughed snow outside her garage gates and she cant get the cars out hahaha. She couldn't care less.
> ...


They aren't around here. The garage doors freeze up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -12'C (10'f)
> ...


Yes, big fluffy flakes. If it had been rain, it would have POURED


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I almost put a knot in my 2 ply yarn, luckily I saw it before it got pulled tight :shock:


How's the knitting going?

I only managed about 200 stitches last night. At this rate, it should take me 2 years to complete a Adult Surprise Jacket.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good morning my lovely friends. This is yet another slightly above freezing, no sign of snow, dreary grey sky kind of day. So far my day has been disastrous. DH woke me before I was ready. I could have kicked him, but I got up and slammed the bedroom door instead. Then I decided to do some work and couldn't get my printer to start, then the computer crashed and restarted - 7 times!!!!!!! I haven't got dressed yet and it's nearly 11.30. But I still have KP, so all's right with the world. And we're out to dinner tonight to a local restaurant (not cheap, but we're not paying) which has a help yourself range of wonderful cold starters (lots of fish dishes and salads etc) followed by a choice of roasts followed by a choice of sweets and coffee. I shall get uncomfortably full, but I don't care.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to run Judi. Time to go to work. You sleepy yet?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am making a pair of fingertip less gloves & have got to the point of knitting the fingers - have just discovered that I don't have the correct sized needles ..... perfect excise for a shopping excursion online :-D :-D Am now waiting for 2 pattern books, 3 circular needles & a set of fine DPN's - *Double Pointed Sock Needle Set (10cm length) comprising of 7 sets of 6 needles in 2.00mm, 2.25mm, 2.50mm, 2.75mm, 3.00mm, 3.25mm and 3.50mm*

I feel so much better now :lol: :lol: :lol: RETAIL THERAPY works sometimes :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning my lovely friends. This is yet another slightly above freezing, no sign of snow, dreary grey sky kind of day. So far my day has been disastrous. DH woke me before I was ready. I could have kicked him, but I got up and slammed the bedroom door instead. Then I decided to do some work and couldn't get my printer to start, then the computer crashed and restarted - 7 times!!!!!!! I haven't got dressed yet and it's nearly 11.30. But I still have KP, so all's right with the world. And we're out to dinner tonight to a local restaurant (not cheap, but we're not paying) which has a help yourself range of wonderful cold starters (lots of fish dishes and salads etc) followed by a choice of roasts followed by a choice of sweets and coffee. I shall get uncomfortably full, but I don't care.


Morning Saxy, sorry about the computer crashes. Did one of your softwares try to update itself. Mum had the same problem last night. I know Microsoft usually releases updates on Tuesdays.
If you're not paying, wear stretchy pants and fill up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am making a pair of fingertip less gloves & have got to the point of knitting the fingers - have just discovered that I don't have the correct sized needles ..... perfect excise for a shopping excursion online :-D :-D Am now waiting for 2 pattern books, 3 circular needles & a set of fine DPN's - *Double Pointed Sock Needle Set (10cm length) comprising of 7 sets of 6 needles in 2.00mm, 2.25mm, 2.50mm, 2.75mm, 3.00mm, 3.25mm and 3.50mm*
> 
> I feel so much better now :lol: :lol: :lol: RETAIL THERAPY works sometimes :lol: :lol:


I had the same problem when I wanted to do the fingers on my gloves. I still haven't received all the needles that I ordered. Sometimes Canada Post works and sometimes I just have to wait.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I really do have to run now. I'll need to scrape the car before I can move it. See you tonight ladies.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning my lovely friends. This is yet another slightly above freezing, no sign of snow, dreary grey sky kind of day. So far my day has been disastrous. DH woke me before I was ready. I could have kicked him, but I got up and slammed the bedroom door instead. Then I decided to do some work and couldn't get my printer to start, then the computer crashed and restarted - 7 times!!!!!!! I haven't got dressed yet and it's nearly 11.30. But I still have KP, so all's right with the world. And we're out to dinner tonight to a local restaurant (not cheap, but we're not paying) which has a help yourself range of wonderful cold starters (lots of fish dishes and salads etc) followed by a choice of roasts followed by a choice of sweets and coffee. I shall get uncomfortably full, but I don't care.
> ...


Shhhhhh! The computer seems fine now.
stretchy pants and fill up is my view entirely, it would be even more so if I was paying.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am making a pair of fingertip less gloves & have got to the point of knitting the fingers - have just discovered that I don't have the correct sized needles ..... perfect excise for a shopping excursion online :-D :-D Am now waiting for 2 pattern books, 3 circular needles & a set of fine DPN's - *Double Pointed Sock Needle Set (10cm length) comprising of 7 sets of 6 needles in 2.00mm, 2.25mm, 2.50mm, 2.75mm, 3.00mm, 3.25mm and 3.50mm*
> ...


I just ordered mine from Deramores, so I should get them by this time next week, I am hoping anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning/evening/night everyone, I'm not stopping, very busy in my sewing room at the moment but I thought I should drop by before you start worrying about me, lol!! We have a lot of snow still lying and it froze up last night, making walking pretty hazardous. It's melted a bit today but it's still welly weather! I've been booking holidays to cheer myself up!! Will try and do catch up later but hope everyone is well and happy and hope to have a chat with you all soon!! Lotsa love, Londy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning/evening/night everyone, I'm not stopping, very busy in my sewing room at the moment but I thought I should drop by before you start worrying about me, lol!! We have a lot of snow still lying and it froze up last night, making walking pretty hazardous. It's melted a bit today but it's still welly weather! I've been booking holidays to cheer myself up!! Will try and do catch up later but hope everyone is well and happy and hope to have a chat with you all soon!! Lotsa love, Londy xxxxxxxxxxxx


Good morning Londy, sorry about all the weather you're having. We actually has a bit of rain this morning, but it didn't amount to much. The snow has left no traces whatever, but it has been a few days since it snowed. 
Never mind, spring is coming.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Girls I have tried to write messages this morning and it seems all of them are getting automatically erased by the computer before I can even post them. Taking this comp back to store and have their geek squad try to fix this computer. I am on my last nerve with this dang computer.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Girls I have tried to write messages this morning and it seems all of them are getting automatically erased by the computer before I can even post them. Taking this comp back to store and have their geek squad try to fix this computer. I am on my last nerve with this dang computer.


I am so sorry Purly. I hope it gets fixed very quickly for the sake of your sanity, and our wanting to hear from you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/evening/night everyone, I'm not stopping, very busy in my sewing room at the moment but I thought I should drop by before you start worrying about me, lol!! We have a lot of snow still lying and it froze up last night, making walking pretty hazardous. It's melted a bit today but it's still welly weather! I've been booking holidays to cheer myself up!! Will try and do catch up later but hope everyone is well and happy and hope to have a chat with you all soon!! Lotsa love, Londy xxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


That's what I keep saying!! Sorry about your computer, can't thay be a pain? Maybe the snow is affecting it from a distance?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Girls I have tried to write messages this morning and it seems all of them are getting automatically erased by the computer before I can even post them. Taking this comp back to store and have their geek squad try to fix this computer. I am on my last nerve with this dang computer.
> ...


I completely concur with the remarks of the previous contributer!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Like I said earlier, shhhhhhh! the computer is working fine ATM.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Isn't this a fabulous bag? Found it in my Woman's Weekly. It's Noro, of course, and has been felted. Out of my league price-wise but may have a go in some different yarns....!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't this a fabulous bag? Found it in my Woman's Weekly. It's Noro, of course, and has been felted. Out of my league price-wise but may have a go in some different yarns....!


Lovely colours and pattern. I'm not really into felting. It means a washing mistake to me! This would certainly be expensive. I have a few knitted bag patterns, but I'm not sure that it's a good medium.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a just above freezing Surrey. Been and had a lovely Chinese lunch with the coven to celebrate a birthday. 

Then on the way home I called into Lidle and bought some 'milk' similar to Lifelines!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just to let you know I had one of those scam emails this morning from my next door neighbour, or it was supposed to be, saying they had taken an unplanned break to Paris and had been robbed etc etc and would I send money. Of course this was a scam, but as I came through to my email I wondered if they could get messages sent out as me. Anyway if you can an email from me saying I need money - I dont and please delete it and do a scan on your computer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> re now officially snowed in where we live. I honestly don't think there's much chance of getting the car out. I dont know what Friday may bring.


Oh no. That's not good. You've been getting a lot of snow. You'll just have to stay in and get lots of knitting done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from Surrey, temperature well down below freezing last night. But I am nice and warm sitting next to the radiator in the kitchen. How is everyone today? xx


Hi Purple - I'm doing great today. Off to my mom's in a couple of hours and then back tomorrow sometime. It will be nice to visit with her and see how she and my stepdad are doing.

I hope you stay warm and dry today. Sorry it's so cold. We still have below freezing at night and foggy days, but apparently we're supposed to start being warmer and rainy by tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > This is the UK judi, Sometimes jobs and logics don't work too well together
> ...


I have to agree. It's all about getting the job done, not necessarily how well done or how much thought they should put into it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning my lovely friends. This is yet another slightly above freezing, no sign of snow, dreary grey sky kind of day. So far my day has been disastrous. DH woke me before I was ready. I could have kicked him, but I got up and slammed the bedroom door instead. Then I decided to do some work and couldn't get my printer to start, then the computer crashed and restarted - 7 times!!!!!!! I haven't got dressed yet and it's nearly 11.30. But I still have KP, so all's right with the world. And we're out to dinner tonight to a local restaurant (not cheap, but we're not paying) which has a help yourself range of wonderful cold starters (lots of fish dishes and salads etc) followed by a choice of roasts followed by a choice of sweets and coffee. I shall get uncomfortably full, but I don't care.


Hi Saxy,

I hate it when my DH does that and always let him know it irritates me, but he continues to do it anyway! Sorry about your computer. Sounds like your day may get better with the dinner out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning/evening/night everyone, I'm not stopping, very busy in my sewing room at the moment but I thought I should drop by before you start worrying about me, lol!! We have a lot of snow still lying and it froze up last night, making walking pretty hazardous. It's melted a bit today but it's still welly weather! I've been booking holidays to cheer myself up!! Will try and do catch up later but hope everyone is well and happy and hope to have a chat with you all soon!! Lotsa love, Londy xxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi Londy,

Good to have you check in. Sounds like you're doing well in spite of the weather. Stay in so you don't slip on the ice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't this a fabulous bag? Found it in my Woman's Weekly. It's Noro, of course, and has been felted. Out of my league price-wise but may have a go in some different yarns....!


It's a great looking bag!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a just above freezing Surrey. Been and had a lovely Chinese lunch with the coven to celebrate a birthday.
> 
> Then on the way home I called into Lidle and bought some 'milk' similar to Lifelines!!!


You did well on your "milk" purchases!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just to let you know I had one of those scam emails this morning from my next door neighbour, or it was supposed to be, saying they had taken an unplanned break to Paris and had been robbed etc etc and would I send money. Of course this was a scam, but as I came through to my email I wondered if they could get messages sent out as me. Anyway if you can an email from me saying I need money - I dont and please delete it and do a scan on your computer.


I hate those e-mails. Thanks for the alert.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon. No Over 60's for me today!. Friend came and we had coffee. Then i finished a sleeve and then I lay snuggled up on the seetee for an hour because I came over tired. I don't know if it's tiredness or boredom.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon. No Over 60's for me today!. Friend came and we had coffee. Then i finished a sleeve and then I lay snuggled up on the seetee for an hour because I came over tired. I don't know if it's tiredness or boredom.


It sounds like you had a good day and your body knows when it needs to rest. I hope you have a good afternoon/evening of knitting and resting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good morning my lovely friends. This is yet another slightly above freezing, no sign of snow, dreary grey sky kind of day. So far my day has been disastrous. DH woke me before I was ready. I could have kicked him, but I got up and slammed the bedroom door instead. Then I decided to do some work and couldn't get my printer to start, then the computer crashed and restarted - 7 times!!!!!!! I haven't got dressed yet and it's nearly 11.30. But I still have KP, so all's right with the world. And we're out to dinner tonight to a local restaurant (not cheap, but we're not paying) which has a help yourself range of wonderful cold starters (lots of fish dishes and salads etc) followed by a choice of roasts followed by a choice of sweets and coffee. I shall get uncomfortably full, but I don't care.


ENJOY :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is making me some Chocolate Jello!!!!! I need comfort eating.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is making me some Chocolate Jello!!!!! I need comfort eating.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

oooops sorry, Just one chocolate jello!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a just above freezing Surrey. Been and had a lovely Chinese lunch with the coven to celebrate a birthday.
> 
> Then on the way home I called into Lidle and bought some 'milk' similar to Lifelines!!!


I think it's ok but I think, lifeline got full cream and you got half cream :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Ok as you all know we have the new puppy anyone have a pattern for a really small puppy sweater?
> ...


I did just that found one of DH's old socks and cut to fit he didn't know how to act! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just to let you know I had one of those scam emails this morning from my next door neighbour, or it was supposed to be, saying they had taken an unplanned break to Paris and had been robbed etc etc and would I send money. Of course this was a scam, but as I came through to my email I wondered if they could get messages sent out as me. Anyway if you can an email from me saying I need money - I dont and please delete it and do a scan on your computer.


I know it's easy to think no-one would fall for it, but who can be sure. Thanks for the warning. In your case it's ironic that it was your next-door neighbour!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> BinkyLinky..... congrats on the new little one..... The hospital is always in such a rush for a name..... but there's no rush.... My oldest wanted to see the baby's personality first... then named her..... Can't wait to see a picture.


Thank you, but Linky's not related to him as it is DH's cousin that had the baby.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh deary me Binky, I congrTULAted her as well as you hahahaha...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > BinkyLinky..... congrats on the new little one..... The hospital is always in such a rush for a name..... but there's no rush.... My oldest wanted to see the baby's personality first... then named her..... Can't wait to see a picture.
> ...


don't be mean. She can 'borrow' him can't she?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh deary me Binky, I congrTULAted her as well as you hahahaha...


It's Ok I thought that I specified this but guess not :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


If she wants to I will be babysitting him when Mom goes back to work :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go now speaking of Linky I have to take her to her Dr.'s appt. catch you all later stay warm I know I have to bundle up as it is -4 with the wind chill.....dang that's cold..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a just above freezing Surrey. Been and had a lovely Chinese lunch with the coven to celebrate a birthday.
> ...


But thefrench knitting thingy is PURPLE and the darning wool is 2 ply just right for little dolls clothes!! Think mines more creme fraiche!
How are you this afternoon?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine thanks Purple. If this thaw continues tomorrow I'm going out for coffee in the afternoon when the nurse has been. I think I'm a bit bored and stir crazy today, Thatrs a good sign isn't it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine thanks Purple. If this thaw continues tomorrow I'm going out for coffee in the afternoon when the nurse has been. I think I'm a bit bored and stir crazy today, Thatrs a good sign isn't it?


Yes it is a good sign. It will be nice to go out, just be careful and take it easy. Mr P has just come in and said it is snowing! Ugh


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just to let you know I had one of those scam emails this morning from my next door neighbour, or it was supposed to be, saying they had taken an unplanned break to Paris and had been robbed etc etc and would I send money. Of course this was a scam, but as I came through to my email I wondered if they could get messages sent out as me. Anyway if you can an email from me saying I need money - I dont and please delete it and do a scan on your computer.


I do!!! Seriously, thanks for the warning dear!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a just above freezing Surrey. Been and had a lovely Chinese lunch with the coven to celebrate a birthday.
> 
> Then on the way home I called into Lidle and bought some 'milk' similar to Lifelines!!!


Ooooh!!! I considered that milk too, but decided it was pushing the housekeeping a little too far


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just to let you know I had one of those scam emails this morning from my next door neighbour, or it was supposed to be, saying they had taken an unplanned break to Paris and had been robbed etc etc and would I send money. Of course this was a scam, but as I came through to my email I wondered if they could get messages sent out as me. Anyway if you can an email from me saying I need money - I dont and please delete it and do a scan on your computer.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from a just above freezing Surrey. Been and had a lovely Chinese lunch with the coven to celebrate a birthday.
> ...


Hi Rebecca, Did you make it to school today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon. No Over 60's for me today!. Friend came and we had coffee. Then i finished a sleeve and then I lay snuggled up on the seetee for an hour because I came over tired. I don't know if it's tiredness or boredom.


Just go with it...whatever is the reason behind being tired. You are still recuperating.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> oooops sorry, Just one chocolate jello!!!!!


I thought you were repeating yourself just incase we didn't hear the first time :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine thanks Purple. If this thaw continues tomorrow I'm going out for coffee in the afternoon when the nurse has been. I think I'm a bit bored and stir crazy today, Thatrs a good sign isn't it?
> ...


Oh no !!!! when was that ?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hello. Sorry. I wasn't ignoring you...just catching up.

I did make it to school today AND stayed the whole day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


about half an hour ago.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm still full from my chinese at lunctime, but Mr. P wants feeding. Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm still full from my chinese at lunctime, but Mr. P wants feeding. Catch you all later. xxx


Glad you had a good meal. I will have to look out of the window to see if we have had some snow. You had that since I got in :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Ohhhh Nooooo!!!! it's snowing here too :-( 

I just want it all to go away.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm trying to find you all on my iPad. Bear with me


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to go now speaking of Linky I have to take her to her Dr.'s appt. catch you all later stay warm I know I have to bundle up as it is -4 with the wind chill.....dang that's cold..


Send her my pain easing hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a bit sick of the snow. Our friends down who live at the bottom of our hill have cleared a space for our car on their back drive. If we manage to ever get out of this snow and down the hill we may not be able drive back up because its steep. So wel'll park in their back and hike home haha. I would say we are in a drift about a ft. In old money ! Isn't that kind. They've been so kind.i love them to bits. We've been friends about 25yrs now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to settle down now and watch my tv. Night....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm a bit sick of the snow. Our friends down who live at the bottom of our hill have cleared a space for our car on their back drive. If we manage to ever get out of this snow and down the hill we may not be able drive back up because its steep. So wel'll park in their back and hike home haha. I would say we are in a drift about a ft. In old money ! Isn't that kind. They've been so kind.i love them to bits. We've been friends about 25yrs now.


That sounds like a really good plan. What day are your and DHs appointmens? Hope you are able to get out by then.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

i've just come on to say goodnight and it looks like no one has been on since I last came on a couple of hours ago. I'm hoping the new snow amounts to nothing. Goodnight all. Have a good day Judi and Anne.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just to let you know I had one of those scam emails this morning from my next door neighbour, or it was supposed to be, saying they had taken an unplanned break to Paris and had been robbed etc etc and would I send money. Of course this was a scam, but as I came through to my email I wondered if they could get messages sent out as me. Anyway if you can an email from me saying I need money - I dont and please delete it and do a scan on your computer.


Thanks for that Purple, I will check my email now xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Yes, they are so funny when they get their first coat. I can only put jackets on my dogs if we are staying home - my big girl (AmStaff) will take hers off, the proceed to remove the coat from the Chihuahua - I am not sure why, but she has always done it :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Now children ....... stop bickering - there is no comparison between the likes of one and the likes of another - I think both "milks" are well purchased - now be good kiddies & play nicely


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm trying to find you all on my iPad. Bear with me


I'm here, I'll send you some emoticons so you can see me - sorry for the squares, everyone who is on their pc's :-( 🐣💐🌸🌷🌞🌹🌺... There you go, some flowers to cheer you up :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm a bit sick of the snow. Our friends down who live at the bottom of our hill have cleared a space for our car on their back drive. If we manage to ever get out of this snow and down the hill we may not be able drive back up because its steep. So wel'll park in their back and hike home haha. I would say we are in a drift about a ft. In old money ! Isn't that kind. They've been so kind.i love them to bits. We've been friends about 25yrs now.


That is wonderful, they seem to be very good friends. Just be careful if it does come to walking back from where your car will be parked :-D :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Yes MUM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it has stopped snowing, but there might be more. Tomorrow will be a knitting day and I'll post a photo of the frock I made for dolly tonight.
Have a good night/ morning/whatever everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to find you all on my iPad. Bear with me
> ...


Do you have to pay for the emoticons they are cute.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It has been sooooo cold here today I don't think it got out of the teens, calling for now tomorrow want to try to go see the baby.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It has been sooooo cold here today I don't think it got out of the teens, calling for now tomorrow want to try to go see the baby.


I hope you're able to get out for your visit with the baby. We're supposed to get rain. Haven't had any of that in at least a couple of weeks or more.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


No, they are free, but I have forgotten where I got them, I *THINK* I got the app for them in the Apps store - there is a little world symbol on my keyboard now. Go to App Store & do a search for "EMOJI" or "EMOTICONS", there will be free ones & to purchase ones - have fun deciding which to download 😉👅🎭 or for non-apples


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

morning, remember me?

I've been busy/ ill/couldn't be bothered/fed up 

feel free to choose whichever one suits!

busy after Christmas and Sophy's birthday, was ill before Christmas with a cold/virus thing and it came back again with a vengance  has left me tired, can't be bothered 

but one good thing I have NO snow 

had a few wintry showers and the other day it did lie for a few hours but I must live in a bubble because watching the tv and looking at all the snow in my surrounding areas I am quite happy not to have it.

have been knitting whilst sitting on the couch for days on end might post pics later

hope everyone is ok


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> morning, remember me?
> 
> I've been busy/ ill/couldn't be bothered/fed up
> 
> ...


Hhhhmmmmmm ........yyyyyeeeeesssss ......I think there is a vague memory being stirred ....... How are you going, is life getting a bit simpler?


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Xiang said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > morning, remember me?
> ...


sort of quieter but March is going to be a bit hairy! Sophy has 3 days that she is in a dance show at school which will involve rehearsas and a lot of to-ing and fro-ing at school and she hasa 5 day run of 'Oliver' with tech and dress rehearsals before that, and an audition for the stage show 'Annie' which she will audition for one of the orphans and all that is in amongst dance classes and drama classes! 
February is full of extra rehearsals aaaaaaaaaaand another trip to London for Sophy!! (more money)

roll on the summer holidays! :roll:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I seem to remember a lady named Sharon  
She is prolly here more than me lately  

I have company and cant stay but wanted to pop in and say hi and thanks for all the congratulations even though the baby isnt technically my nephew too LOL ... I love you all for including me  

I told Judi and i will tell everyone else here to look me up on skype i am learning how to use it  

Love and ((hugs )) 
XOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


OMG - I really don't envy you .... But there is a light at the end of the tunnel, somewhere :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I seem to remember a lady named Sharon
> She is prolly here more than me lately
> 
> I have company and cant stay but wanted to pop in and say hi and thanks for all the congratulations even though the baby isnt technically my nephew too LOL ... I love you all for including me
> ...


Look forward to having a chat, at some stage. I will do a search now xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember a lady named Sharon
> ...


yay  thanks  I cant wait


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


You should have a message on Skype now xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok ladies i gotta go  

Sharon it was good to see you  
You too MJ !!  

XOXOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Hey that was fast , i will go check it in a bit  
Gnite ... ((hugs))


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ok ladies i gotta go
> 
> Sharon it was good to see you
> You too MJ !!
> ...


Bye DCD xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a still snowing Surrey. It wnowed last night and then we had a mini blizard again this morning. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Sharon, Sorry you have been poorly. This virus seems to have hit a lot of people and come back for a second go. Hope you are feeling better soon. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a still snowing Surrey. It wnowed last night and then we had a mini blizard again this morning. How is everyone today?


I'm good, don't know about the rest yet :? They aren't up :-D

I know a lady who is almost the image of you - except for the red hair lol - she belongs to the Quilters Guild that I used to belong to


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Xiang, I suppose you are nice and warm - send some this 
way. I have had enough of snow. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evening Xiang, I suppose you are nice and warm - send some this
> way. I have had enough of snow. xx


Yes, we are - we have just opened all of our windows, to catch the sea breeze.

The sunshine & heat is winging its way to you, now xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a still snowing Surrey. It wnowed last night and then we had a mini blizard again this morning. How is everyone today?
> ...


Oooh poor woman! They say everyone has a doupleganger some where in the warm. Thanks for sending the heat I would open the door to receive it, but its toooooooooooooo cold!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am beginning to see the shaping on my ASJ now, & I have only done 8 rows


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am beginning to see the shaping on my ASJ now, & I have only done 8 rows[/quote]

I was just about to ask how it was going. Glad it is shaping up, just remember that the cast one edge goes across the back from elbow to elbow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am beginning to see the shaping on my ASJ now, & I have only done 8 rows


I was just about to ask how it was going. Glad it is shaping up, just remember that the cast one edge goes across the back from elbow to elbow.[/quote]

Thanks for that, I was wondering how it went, I couldn't visualise it :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I am beginning to see the shaping on my ASJ now, & I have only done 8 rows
> ...


Thanks for that, I was wondering how it went, I couldn't visualise it :roll: :roll:[/quote]

I remember the first one I did to ages to figure out how to put it together. Haven't done much more of mine as I've been messing around with doll's clothes. Must do the blazer today and then get back to the jacket. Londy is romping away with hers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ps. the first part of the cast on the bit that will be a right angles to the rest goes round the arm.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I remember the first one I did to ages to figure out how to put it together. Haven't done much more of mine as I've been messing around with doll's clothes. Must do the blazer today and then get back to the jacket. Londy is romping away with hers.[/quote]

That's Londy, she seems to go hammer & tongs, until she finishes :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pps that should be the first and last part of the cast on goes round the arms!! Brain not had enough coffee yet. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ps. the first part of the cast on the bit that will be a right angles to the rest goes round the arm.


Thank you, it took all my will power, not to undo it & start again :? So glad I didnt


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> pps that should be the first and last part of the cast on goes round the arms!! Brain not had enough coffee yet. xx


I've just made a pot, to make ice coffe - would you like a cup , before I make it get cold


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > pps that should be the first and last part of the cast on goes round the arms!! Brain not had enough coffee yet. xx
> ...


Purple, I need to go to bed, I am having difficulties keeping my eyes open & my back is giving me curry, so I am off to take some more meds, then off to bed. Will catchup with you tomorrow, have a good day, hope you get lots of knitting done xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > pps that should be the first and last part of the cast on goes round the arms!! Brain not had enough coffee yet. xx
> ...


Hot, strong and black please, that'll do nicely, thanks. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Night, night Xiang, sleep well. Lots of love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to do something - not sure what and then possibly go swimming this afternoon - or not. A day of indecisions! Have a good one everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

tHE FAIRY'S HAVE BEEN. Someone has cleared our bank of snow for us to get the car out. We think it is some friend of DH's who garages his car near us. 2010 he got a digger from work to come and get us out. We may get somewhere for coffee today and if we cant get the car back up the bank we will park it at our friends down our bank. 

The nurse is supposed to be coming at noon but I doubt it in this. I've a couple of things to see her about but believe me NOTHING important. I'm feeling so much better the last couple of days. Its been a godsend this snow blocking us in, because I've HAD to rest.

Anyway, good morninf how are you? Nice to see you Sharon, Wish you would pop in more often. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Need loo....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have just been watchinmg the "jay" through my kitchen window. He was eating the nuts. Its a beautiful looking bird. The doves stayed away from him.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -20'C (-4'F). Time to get out the goose down coat. I didn't get my cowl finished cause I ran out of yarn and Canada Post hasn't delivered my new yarn yet. Or my needles.
The birds ate all our seed, I have to get some more. And some corn cobs for the squirrels.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I must be fairly average looking, I've been told I have a twin several times. I do have 2 half sisters that I occasionally run into. (Father was busy)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> tHE FAIRY'S HAVE BEEN. Someone has cleared our bank of snow for us to get the car out. We think it is some friend of DH's who garages his car near us. 2010 he got a digger from work to come and get us out. We may get somewhere for coffee today and if we cant get the car back up the bank we will park it at our friends down our bank.
> 
> The nurse is supposed to be coming at noon but I doubt it in this. I've a couple of things to see her about but believe me NOTHING important. I'm feeling so much better the last couple of days. Its been a godsend this snow blocking us in, because I've HAD to rest.
> 
> Anyway, good morninf how are you? Nice to see you Sharon, Wish you would pop in more often. xx


I'm glad you're connected to the world again. 
If you feel better after resting, maybe you should rest.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Hi Sharon. Take a breath sometime. Wow, you've got a lot on the go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a still snowing Surrey. It wnowed last night and then we had a mini blizard again this morning. How is everyone today?


Your backyard is getting deeper than mine. I'm getting more snow on Friday. I just get cold today. It's not that bad, just have to dress in the cold weather gear.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I think I'm going to sign off early. I'm going to let the car run a little longer so it's warmer before I try to put it in gear.

Have a great day/night and happy knitting/crochetting/sewing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm a bit sick of the snow. Our friends down who live at the bottom of our hill have cleared a space for our car on their back drive. If we manage to ever get out of this snow and down the hill we may not be able drive back up because its steep. So wel'll park in their back and hike home haha. I would say we are in a drift about a ft. In old money ! Isn't that kind. They've been so kind.i love them to bits. We've been friends about 25yrs now.


good neighbours are so nice and useful to have. They are literally our closest friends.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > morning, remember me?
> ...


I vaguely remember as well. Isn't she the good-looking YOUNG lady with a funny accent?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evening Xiang, I suppose you are nice and warm - send some this
> way. I have had enough of snow. xx


Purple I am sorry about all your snow. We haven't even had rain here, but it is cold. I'm just fed up with grey skies.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

If you remember me as being a BIG lady, forget it. I am now BIGGEST lady. Dinner last night consisted of leek and potato soup with home-made roll and butter; followed by smoked salmon, prawns and rose marie sauce, coronation chicken, marinaded mushrooms, tomatoes and melon; followed by roast pork and apple sauce, sausage, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese, mixed roast vegetables and a yorkshire pudding; followed by lemon cheesecake with lemon and orange coulis and thick cream; then coffee and mint chocolates. Stuffed? Like an old repadded sofa!

I'm not eating today. I have a meeting this afternoon (Royal British Legion) then I'm hibernating again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The nurse has been from the stroke society and says BP etc are fine. She explained about the tiredness it is normal. We are going to try and go out for our lunch now!! I'm not holding my breath as we have so much snow!. She says my arm shouldn't hurt soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit sick of the snow. Our friends down who live at the bottom of our hill have cleared a space for our car on their back drive. If we manage to ever get out of this snow and down the hill we may not be able drive back up because its steep. So wel'll park in their back and hike home haha. I would say we are in a drift about a ft. In old money ! Isn't that kind. They've been so kind.i love them to bits. We've been friends about 25yrs now.
> ...


GSusan, so glad some nice person came along and helped you out and even more glad you are feeling better.

I haven't been out yet this a.m., but it's still a bit chilly (about 36F) and supposed to rain today. Will be good to have the fog go away,, but I'm not looking forward to rainy days again.

At my Mom's right now. Back home later this a.m. Helped her with a couple of things and one of my sisters joined us for dinner. Was good to see her.

Hope you are all having a great morning/afternoon/evening.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If you remember me as being a BIG lady, forget it. I am now BIGGEST lady. Dinner last night consisted of leek and potato soup with home-made roll and butter; followed by smoked salmon, prawns and rose marie sauce, coronation chicken, marinaded mushrooms, tomatoes and melon; followed by roast pork and apple sauce, sausage, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese, mixed roast vegetables and a yorkshire pudding; followed by lemon cheesecake with lemon and orange coulis and thick cream; then coffee and mint chocolates. Stuffed? Like an old repadded sofa!
> 
> I'm not eating today. I have a meeting this afternoon (Royal British Legion) then I'm hibernating again.


Wow! That was quite a meal! Sounds delicious. I don't think I'd be eating today either.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The nurse has been from the stroke society and says BP etc are fine. She explained about the tiredness it is normal. We are going to try and go out for our lunch now!! I'm not holding my breath as we have so much snow!. She says my arm shouldn't hurt soon.


Glad she made it and that you got out for a bit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. Had quite a bit more snow this morning. DDs school was closed again, but therest of the family went to their school. Temperature is above freezing and things are beginning to drip. Just been swimming and am now sitting by the fire with coffee and cake.
Here's a photo of the doll in her first dress, plus handbag. Am making the blazer for LMs doll now. Jynz hope you like how I've done the sleeves. 
How is everyone this afternoon? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The nurse has been from the stroke society and says BP etc are fine. She explained about the tiredness it is normal. We are going to try and go out for our lunch now!! I'm not holding my breath as we have so much snow!. She says my arm shouldn't hurt soon.


Glad the nurse has been and she said everything is fine and put your mind at rest. How nice of your neighbour to clear your snow. Hope you made it out to lunch. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hi Pam. How nice for you to have dinner with your mum and sister. Have a safe journey home. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If you remember me as being a BIG lady, forget it. I am now BIGGEST lady. Dinner last night consisted of leek and potato soup with home-made roll and butter; followed by smoked salmon, prawns and rose marie sauce, coronation chicken, marinaded mushrooms, tomatoes and melon; followed by roast pork and apple sauce, sausage, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese, mixed roast vegetables and a yorkshire pudding; followed by lemon cheesecake with lemon and orange coulis and thick cream; then coffee and mint chocolates. Stuffed? Like an old repadded sofa!
> 
> I'm not eating today. I have a meeting this afternoon (Royal British Legion) then I'm hibernating again.


Hi Saxy, that sounds like some dinner! Sounds as if you enjoyed it. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Went out for lunch and I was so tired I've rested in the chair for 2 hrs. I'm glad I'm "normal".DH had to dig some snow but we got the car back up the bank.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > If you remember me as being a BIG lady, forget it. I am now BIGGEST lady. Dinner last night consisted of leek and potato soup with home-made roll and butter; followed by smoked salmon, prawns and rose marie sauce, coronation chicken, marinaded mushrooms, tomatoes and melon; followed by roast pork and apple sauce, sausage, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese, mixed roast vegetables and a yorkshire pudding; followed by lemon cheesecake with lemon and orange coulis and thick cream; then coffee and mint chocolates. Stuffed? Like an old repadded sofa!
> ...


well... I had two shortbread biscuits with my coffee at the British Legion, and I won a huge box of Thornton's chocolates in the raffle...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had quite a bit more snow this morning. DDs school was closed again, but therest of the family went to their school. Temperature is above freezing and things are beginning to drip. Just been swimming and am now sitting by the fire with coffee and cake.
> Here's a photo of the doll in her first dress, plus handbag. Am making the blazer for LMs doll now. Jynz hope you like how I've done the sleeves.
> How is everyone this afternoon? xxx


Ah. She looks more refined now, and I'll bet you're loving doing it. I'm still busy knitting toys, but there is some wool on the way for my blue 'Vogue' jumper.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had quite a bit more snow this morning. DDs school was closed again, but therest of the family went to their school. Temperature is above freezing and things are beginning to drip. Just been swimming and am now sitting by the fire with coffee and cake.
> Here's a photo of the doll in her first dress, plus handbag. Am making the blazer for LMs doll now. Jynz hope you like how I've done the sleeves.
> How is everyone this afternoon? xxx


Glad you are warming up a bit. Your dress and bag look great. You are so clever!

I'm doing fine. Leaving my Mom's in about an hour for the trip back home. It's been a nice, quick visit. It's warmer and rainy here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't been out yet this a.m., but it's still a bit chilly (about 36F) and supposed to rain today. Will be good to have the fog go away,, but I'm not looking forward to rainy days again.

At my Mom's right now. Back home later this a.m. Helped her with a couple of things and one of my sisters joined us for dinner. Was good to see her.

Hope you are all having a great morning/afternoon/evening.[/quote]

Hi Pam. How nice for you to have dinner with your mum and sister. Have a safe journey home. x[/quote]

Thanks, Purple. It's been a nice visit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. It feels very cold here still but it must be above freezing as a lot of the snow has gone YAY!!!! We had horrid winter showers all afternoon. My lovely colleague gave me a l;ift to the station so I didn't have to walk


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan I am really glad you got a good report from the nurse. And I agree about the enforced shut up at home to make you rest...it's what you need to do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Went out for lunch and I was so tired I've rested in the chair for 2 hrs. I'm glad I'm "normal".DH had to dig some snow but we got the car back up the bank.


I'm glad you got out and back up the bank safely. And, not surprised you needed a good rest. Improvements happening daily. That's good.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sharon it was great to see you pop in. It sounds like you are incredibly busy. So sorry you haven't been well. I hope you feel tip-top again soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Saxy, your dinner sounded the BEST thing ever. In this cold weather I actually think we need lots more food like that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not eating today. I have a meeting this afternoon (Royal British Legion) then I'm hibernating again.[/quote]

Wow! That was quite a meal! Sounds delicious. I don't think I'd be eating today either.[/quote]

well... I had two shortbread biscuits with my coffee at the British Legion, and I won a huge box of Thornton's chocolates in the raffle...[/quote]

There's go that idea about not eating today!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple your dolly is immaculately kitted out. I think I will start to commission you to make me a whole new wardrobe.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Linky it was lovely to see you popping in. Take care of yourself.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Nitzy I don't envy you the imminent snow. Keep it all there with you (or send it over to Judi to get a little relief from the sun  )


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pam I can see you are here too at the moment. How is your DH. I hope he is feeling more like himself now.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purley, I don't know if you are able to get here to KP at the moment. I miss seeing you here, hope they get the computer sorted soon. Take care and see you soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I expect I have missed out lots of you...I do apologise. Take care all and chat soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It was nearly light here until 4.45 - roll on spring. 
Susan glad you had lunch out and got home safely. Rebecca hope you warm up now you are home and I'd happily make you a new wardrobe provided you only want the dresses under 5" tall.
Saxy well done on the Thorntons. Pam stay safe on the way home.
Off to throw some food in the oven. Back soon. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It was nearly light here until 4.45 - roll on spring.
> Susan glad you had lunch out and got home safely. Rebecca hope you warm up now you are home and I'd happily make you a new wardrobe provided you only want the dresses under 5" tall.
> Saxy well done on the Thorntons. Pam stay safe on the way home.
> Off to throw some food in the oven. Back soon. xxx


Maybe I can become Mrs Pepper Pot


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pam I can see you are here too at the moment. How is your DH. I hope he is feeling more like himself now.


Hi Rebecca. Thank you for asking. He's doing fine. He needs to get a follow up appt scheduled with his cardiologist for next week but i think all is ok for now.

That was nice of your co-worker to give you a lift so you didn't need to be out in the weather.

Have a great evening.

Pam


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Pam I can see you are here too at the moment. How is your DH. I hope he is feeling more like himself now.
> ...


Thanks Pam. She is a lovely colleague. We get on very well. There have been times if it hadn't been for her I would have gone bananas.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Isn't it great it's staying light later now? We have daylight until a bit after 5 pm. I agree, looking forward to spring!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. It was nearly light here until 4.45 - roll on spring.
> ...


And why not. Just off to eat dinner now. Laters.xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Enjoy your dinner. DS #1 is busy making mine at the moment.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Isn't it great it's staying light later now? We have daylight until a bit after 5 pm. I agree, looking forward to spring!


Yes it's great. It will be lovely when I get in after work and all the curtains are not closed...won't be long now


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to go now to catch the bus. l will be back later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going now. I shall pop back in later. Have a nice rest of the day Pam.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had quite a bit more snow this morning. DDs school was closed again, but therest of the family went to their school. Temperature is above freezing and things are beginning to drip. Just been swimming and am now sitting by the fire with coffee and cake.
> Here's a photo of the doll in her first dress, plus handbag. Am making the blazer for LMs doll now. Jynz hope you like how I've done the sleeves.
> How is everyone this afternoon? xxx


Wow, very impressive. Well done on the teeny, tiny knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from Surrey. Had quite a bit more snow this morning. DDs school was closed again, but therest of the family went to their school. Temperature is above freezing and things are beginning to drip. Just been swimming and am now sitting by the fire with coffee and cake.
> ...


Good morning Patticake and thank you. It was fun to do. I'm half way through doing a school blazer for LMs tiny doll, but as it is in navy blue I've given up until tomorrow. Now working on my surprise jacket. How are you today? xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple and Patrican. I have just popped in to catch up on the gossip before going to bed. I am ready for the weekend...and there are two days to go still :|


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple and Patrican. I have just popped in to catch up on the gossip before going to bed. I am ready for the weekend...and there are two days to go still :|


Haven't you heard the week end starts on Thursday in Surrey! Mind you at my age it's always the week end!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just received this photo from DS in France.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

evening

I managed on twice in the one day!!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo from DS in France.


oh how cute!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> evening
> 
> I managed on twice in the one day!!


Evening Sharon, How are you. Beginning to feel better, I hope. xxxx I've missed you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this photo from DS in France.
> ...


Thank you. His hair is getting lighter and there is definitely a hint of red.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > evening
> ...


today is the first day i've resembled anything like normal!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sophy had the cold and it had just gone before Christmas, I had it, then hubby had it. Sophy had it again then hubby had it but not as bad then I got it last week again and I was taking to my bed after Sophy went to school!
ended up sith icky sinuses

all better now


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from Surrey. Had quite a bit more snow this morning. DDs school was closed again, but therest of the family went to their school. Temperature is above freezing and things are beginning to drip. Just been swimming and am now sitting by the fire with coffee and cake.
> ...


Hi Anne how is the heat??


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Sophy had the cold and it had just gone before Christmas, I had it, then hubby had it. Sophy had it again then hubby had it but not as bad then I got it last week again and I was taking to my bed after Sophy went to school!
> ended up sith icky sinuses
> 
> all better now


Give yourself time to fully recover. How's your fm?


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning all. I have read back over the last day or so - can't remember what I've read now. :wink: 

Let's see - Hi Sharon - hope you get through the reast of the school year in good health so you can deal with all the rush stuff. I know I don't really want our summer holidays to end, but they will very soon - we are back to work next Tuesday after the Australia Day holiday - then the whirlpool of activity begins again. 

Susan - So glad the nurse could come and give you some encouragement and that your driveway was cleared. 

Saxy - Just think of all that food as insulation against the cold. Did you roll out of the restaurant? :lol: :lol: Has to make life easier for you if you don't have to eat for another week. :XD: :lol: 

Miss Pam - Just realised I haven't properly introduced myself to you. :lol: I am Anne - also known as Patticake or Smiley (probably many other things too, but we won't go there  ). I'm the other Australian in this group and sister to Xiang  but I'm the intermittent one. :lol: So thought I'd give you a very belated hello and welcome aboard - to add to everyone elses. 
:thumbup: 

Purple - you have been busy. All that mini knitting is amazing. Like knitting for mice.  

Link - hope you are feeling better again soon. Waving hello to you.

Nitzi - Great that you are not snowed in, just stay warm and safe especially if you have icy roads.

Everyone else - a big hello and hug from me 'cos my memory of current events on here has just run out.

That's it from me. I am crissing and crossing for hours on end. I I started my eagle thing 6 months ago and I'm about half way - I do not want this to take another 6 months so I;ve put myself on x-stitch steroids to try and get it finished by the end of February - hahaha. Will post a pic of my progress later maybe.

On that note, I will go and do some. :roll: Hugs to all. xxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo from DS in France.


Very cute kid.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Big huge hugs to you too Patticake. xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this photo from DS in France.
> ...


Takes after his Nanna!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > Sophy had the cold and it had just gone before Christmas, I had it, then hubby had it. Sophy had it again then hubby had it but not as bad then I got it last week again and I was taking to my bed after Sophy went to school!
> ...


fm is always good when my body has other things to deal with!! strange!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hi Sharon (and Purple) - it's been ok until for the last week or so, but today we are closing the house up and going for the aircon as things are going to be hot, hot hot - about 38 - 40* C. So there you go - I don't go out because of the heat and you lot stay in 'cos of the cold - we are about even. :lol:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

oh I wish I was on summer hols Anne! they do go by so quick tho


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Big huge hugs to you too Patticake. xxxxxxxx


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

fm is always good when my body has other things to deal with!! strange!![/quote]

Glad you didn't have that playing up as well. Maybe cos you were rushing around so much. How is Sophy getting on, I notices that she's got some shows and auditions coming up.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


I prefer the heat to old any day! have been abroad and had 38* and loved it  but we did have our own pool to dip in and out


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> oh I wish I was on summer hols Anne! they do go by so quick tho


That they do! Oh well only another 10 weeks before our next break. :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> fm is always good when my body has other things to deal with!! strange!!


Glad you didn't have that playing up as well. Maybe cos you were rushing around so much. How is Sophy getting on, I notices that she's got some shows and auditions coming up.[/quote]

she's busy doing lots of tests at school NAB's I think they are called?? we have parents evening next Thursday so we will find out how she is getting on!! Shows in March and audition early March. London in 3 weeks!! she's going to see Wicked, the 39 steps, a tour round the national theatre and some workshops along with shopping


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Well that only leaves us one thing to do - sit and knit or sew.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


I definitely prefer autumn, winter and spring - although things haven't been too bad this year and we've had our annual 2 week heatwave already. One day of really hot I can cope with. After today we are back to mid 20's which is perfect weather. It's when we get humidity (think muggy) and hot that I really hate it.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > oh I wish I was on summer hols Anne! they do go by so quick tho
> ...


not that you are counting :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > fm is always good when my body has other things to deal with!! strange!!
> ...


she's busy doing lots of tests at school NAB's I think they are called?? we have parents evening next Thursday so we will find out how she is getting on!! Shows in March and audition early March. London in 3 weeks!! she's going to see Wicked, the 39 steps, a tour round the national theatre and some workshops along with shopping [/quote]

Is she coming down with the school again?


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Well what else is there?? Although I did go out and pick all the peaches off one of our trees the other day - have some of them drying for my dd, eaten some and will stew the rest today. We have one more tree full of beautiful looking fruit to finish ripening and I think these will be the best. That is one thing I do love about summer - so far we've had grapes, plums, and peaches plus a whole range of veggies from our garden this year - so good not to be in drought anymore.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Is she coming down with the school again?[/quote]

Would love to see Wicked - hoping it might come here - but probably won't. It's been to Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sharon we must be on the same wavelength today , BOTH of us here twice in one day  
Glad ta see ya gal  
And hello Purple and Auntie P.  Glad to see ya'll too


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

double posted ..... :| 

Purple , loved the pic of the baby and the dolly  both are gorgeous


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sharon we must be on the same wavelength today , BOTH of us here twice in one day
> Glad ta see ya gal
> And hello Purple and Auntie P.  Glad to see ya'll too


And hello back to you. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


How great to be growing such lovely. fruit


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Is she coming down with the school again?[/quote]

yes! she was asked to go on this trip by the drama department!!!
this was one week before Christmas holidays and she phoned me after school to tell me about the trip and was so excited because THEY asked her to go! she said it was to cost £300 for 3 days :shock: the teacher said there may be funding available soooooooo
she said ' I knew you wouldn't have the money mum' so she took herself along to the bursars office and asked how she could go about getting funding!
he told her we had to apply online
so we did
then 2 days later we had an email saying the school is so keen for her to go they are paying for some of it!! 
we have to pay some too and find spending money but I think she will love it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> double posted ..... :|
> 
> Purple , loved the pic of the baby and the dolly  both are gorgeous


Hi Angela, Lovely to see you, thanks for the compliments. How are you? xxxx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


oh I would love to grow peaches!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


yes! she was asked to go on this trip by the drama department!!!
this was one week before Christmas holidays and she phoned me after school to tell me about the trip and was so excited because THEY asked her to go! she said it was to cost £300 for 3 days :shock: the teacher said there may be funding available soooooooo
she said ' I knew you wouldn't have the money mum' so she took herself along to the bursars office and asked how she could go about getting funding!
he told her we had to apply online
so we did
then 2 days later we had an email saying the school is so keen for her to go they are paying for some of it!! 
we have to pay some too and find spending money but I think she will love it.[/quote]

That would be great.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sharon we must be on the same wavelength today , BOTH of us here twice in one day
> Glad ta see ya gal
> And hello Purple and Auntie P.  Glad to see ya'll too


hi Linky!! *waves*


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


yes! she was asked to go on this trip by the drama department!!!
this was one week before Christmas holidays and she phoned me after school to tell me about the trip and was so excited because THEY asked her to go! she said it was to cost £300 for 3 days :shock: the teacher said there may be funding available soooooooo
she said ' I knew you wouldn't have the money mum' so she took herself along to the bursars office and asked how she could go about getting funding!
he told her we had to apply online
so we did
then 2 days later we had an email saying the school is so keen for her to go they are paying for some of it!! 
we have to pay some too and find spending money but I think she will love it.[/quote]

That is so good the school coming up with the money. She must be really good for them to want her to go. Tell her very well done.xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo from DS in France.


He is adorable. Makes you just want to cuddle him!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That is so good the school coming up with the money. She must be really good for them to want her to go. Tell her very well done.xxx[/quote]

I will do


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It is lovely to go out to the back yard and pick something off the trees and just munch. Nothing better than straight off the tree with no chemicals or anything - just wash the dust off well - most of the time. :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > double posted ..... :|
> ...


Good good ... I am trying to get caught up on the goings on of everyone .. I am trying to learn to skype lol think i may have figured it out haha . 
Still need people though ...  
Looks like things are cold and igky for you guys over there with all the snow .


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It is lovely to go out to the back yard and pick something off the trees and just munch. Nothing better than straight off the tree with no chemicals or anything - just wash the dust off well - most of the time. :lol:[/quote]

Our soil here is very sandy and not good for growing fruit which is shame as I virtually live on fruit. :roll:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this photo from DS in France.
> ...


Hello Miss Pam. Haven't "officially" met yet, but I am me. :lol: The sensible one from the land of the sun beneath the equator.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

well i'm off to bed now as I'm off shopping for WOOL tomorrow 

going to glasgow with my mum (because she knows where to go) to find wool and material shops 

will be meeting McPasty in a week or so and taking her through so I need to find out where I'm going first, so going with mum tomoorrow so she can show me where to go


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


don't listen to her I AM the sensible one  I'm Sharon


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good good ... I am trying to get caught up on the goings on of everyone .. I am trying to learn to skype lol think i may have figured it out haha . 
Still need people though ...  
Looks like things are cold and igky for you guys over there with all the snow .[/quote]

We've had snow on the ground for a week now, although today it has melted a bit and its gone a bit slushy. Not been able to get out and walk as the pavements have been so slippery.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> It is lovely to go out to the back yard and pick something off the trees and just munch. Nothing better than straight off the tree with no chemicals or anything - just wash the dust off well - most of the time. :lol:


Our soil here is very sandy and not good for growing fruit which is shame as I virtually live on fruit. :roll:[/quote]

I would throw some over, but they might get squished in transit.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I have NO snow yay!  not one single flake


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


But you are not in Australia and Judi isn't here yet to defend herself. :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this photo from DS in France.
> ...


Hi Pam, thank you he's my latest grandson. Are you home now? x


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

ok I need to go, up and out early tomorrow 

nigh all


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> well i'm off to bed now as I'm off shopping for WOOL tomorrow
> 
> going to glasgow with my mum (because she knows where to go) to find wool and material shops
> 
> will be meeting McPasty in a week or so and taking her through so I need to find out where I'm going first, so going with mum tomoorrow so she can show me where to go


Hope you have a good sleep. Nite, nite. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm sure Susan can let you have some, she's got bucket loads!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If you remember me as being a BIG lady, forget it. I am now BIGGEST lady. Dinner last night consisted of leek and potato soup with home-made roll and butter; followed by smoked salmon, prawns and rose marie sauce, coronation chicken, marinaded mushrooms, tomatoes and melon; followed by roast pork and apple sauce, sausage, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese, mixed roast vegetables and a yorkshire pudding; followed by lemon cheesecake with lemon and orange coulis and thick cream; then coffee and mint chocolates. Stuffed? Like an old repadded sofa!
> 
> I'm not eating today. I have a meeting this afternoon (Royal British Legion) then I'm hibernating again.


So long as you totally enjoyed it :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> well i'm off to bed now as I'm off shopping for WOOL tomorrow
> 
> going to glasgow with my mum (because she knows where to go) to find wool and material shops
> 
> will be meeting McPasty in a week or so and taking her through so I need to find out where I'm going first, so going with mum tomoorrow so she can show me where to go


Night Sharon, happy shopping and give McP a hug from me when you see her.xxxxxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > If you remember me as being a BIG lady, forget it. I am now BIGGEST lady. Dinner last night consisted of leek and potato soup with home-made roll and butter; followed by smoked salmon, prawns and rose marie sauce, coronation chicken, marinaded mushrooms, tomatoes and melon; followed by roast pork and apple sauce, sausage, roast potatoes, cauliflower cheese, mixed roast vegetables and a yorkshire pudding; followed by lemon cheesecake with lemon and orange coulis and thick cream; then coffee and mint chocolates. Stuffed? Like an old repadded sofa!
> ...


Good morning to you. :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > well i'm off to bed now as I'm off shopping for WOOL tomorrow
> ...


Hello Purple, how did your knitting go today


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

i fell offline for a minute there .. goodnight Sharon , hello MJ and Pam


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > well i'm off to bed now as I'm off shopping for WOOL tomorrow
> ...


I miss McP too :|


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had quite a bit more snow this morning. DDs school was closed again, but therest of the family went to their school. Temperature is above freezing and things are beginning to drip. Just been swimming and am now sitting by the fire with coffee and cake.
> Here's a photo of the doll in her first dress, plus handbag. Am making the blazer for LMs doll now. Jynz hope you like how I've done the sleeves.
> How is everyone this afternoon? xxx


Love it, love it, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> i fell offline for a minute there .. goodnight Sharon , hello MJ and Pam


Hello CD, how's it going


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


So do I, she has a birthday very soon....!!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

linkan said:


> i fell offline for a minute there .. goodnight Sharon , hello MJ and Pam


I think I should fall offline more often :lol: - need to go get dressed, shut the house down, do my x- stitch, have another cup of tea. Procrastination is fun though. :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


And to you lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello Purple, how did your knitting go today[/quote]

Hi Xiang, have you seen the picture of my little doll. I;ve started the blazer, but as it was navy blue my eyes couldn't cope this evening so I will finish it tomorrow. Doing sj now. xx Morning!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I am going to have to let the kiddos use the computer  they are doing job applications online and I am going to work on Mom's quilt , I am picking out fabrics for my tena quilt today too


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello Londy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am having trouble keeping up, here - just like being in a big group - I end up just listening :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from Surrey. Had quite a bit more snow this morning. DDs school was closed again, but therest of the family went to their school. Temperature is above freezing and things are beginning to drip. Just been swimming and am now sitting by the fire with coffee and cake.
> ...


Hi Honey aNd thank you. How was the film?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am having trouble keeping up, here - just like being in a big group - I end up just listening :roll: :roll:


I'll go and make a hot chocolate so you can get a word in edge ways. Anyone one else want a drink? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


I will do [/quote]

Oh that's brilliant!!! Well done Sophy, you little twinkler!! If there is any chance of a quick meet up in London (you, Sophy and anyone else who wants to tag along!) Let us knoow!! xxxxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

linkan said:


> I am going to have to let the kiddos use the computer  they are doing job applications online and I am going to work on Mom's quilt , I am picking out fabrics for my tena quilt today too


Sounds like life here. My 14yo has just started applying for jobs as well and other dd is about to try and move on from fast food employment. Have fun with the quilting. Would love to get into that as well, but need some things finished first.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > i fell offline for a minute there .. goodnight Sharon , hello MJ and Pam
> ...


going good , took a tiny nap today  and now the kiddies are back and want my stuff again ... LOL 
I can never play for very long with my own toys hahaha

Hiya Londy Lady !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to have to let the kiddos use the computer  they are doing job applications online and I am going to work on Mom's quilt , I am picking out fabrics for my tena quilt today too
> ...


Yup , doesnt matter really what i may have had planned or what i may have been doing , they show up because they decided they need my washing machine and computer and by Gosh i need to stop and help them ....
and i do it lol  because i love em


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am having trouble keeping up, here - just like being in a big group - I end up just listening :roll: :roll:


Im just throwing things out there left and right , heeheehee


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am having trouble keeping up, here - just like being in a big group - I end up just listening :roll: :roll:


You can be like me and jump in somewhere while making no sense at all. Tralalala.

Tea for me thanks Purple - can't drink coffee or much chocolate anymore - having weird reactions to them - makes sense really, just adds to weirdness in general. :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am having trouble keeping up, here - just like being in a big group - I end up just listening :roll: :roll:
> ...


oooo memememe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am having trouble keeping up, here - just like being in a big group - I end up just listening :roll: :roll:
> ...


Thanks lol I haven't even caught up yet


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


'Cos you are wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am having trouble keeping up, here - just like being in a big group - I end up just listening :roll: :roll:
> ...


HAHAHA you sound like me , if there is a strange reaction to something my body is going to do it !


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am having trouble keeping up, here - just like being in a big group - I end up just listening :roll: :roll:
> ...


I think I already do that, my typing skills don't help - either :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo from DS in France.


He's just gorgeous!! Time for a cuddle nearly!!! x


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


aw shucks ... lol 
Im a tena what else can i say LOL


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Of course ... Lol


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Typing skills??? I'm a two finger wonder - sometimes I might use a different finger just to make life interesting. Nursing never did teach me to type. :lol: :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Not much. :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Ha - I am typing 1 finger - might need to go back to the iPad ..... for speed :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this photo from DS in France.
> ...


This time next month they will all be here. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

OK ..

While half or alot of us are here ..... 

EVERYONE who skypes look me up pretty please , im not going to do it today because i am currently wearing my red polka dot pj's and nobody wants to get a real visual on that hahaha but in the very near future i want to get to skype with all of you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patticake, I said hot chocolate but that's for Mr P I have warm rice milk as I dont do dairy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh ....... Excitement tingles beginning :lol: :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


i make it look good by holding both hands over the keypad but i am not much more than a two finger typer lol ..


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok - being firm with self. It is now after 9 o'clock and I really have to go and do stuff. My stitching is calling. Enjoy your evening / day. I am about to stop procrastinating. Yay. Love and hugs to all.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> OK ..
> 
> While half or alot of us are here .....
> 
> EVERYONE who skypes look me up pretty please , im not going to do it today because i am currently wearing my red polka dot pj's and nobody wants to get a real visual on that hahaha but in the very near future i want to get to skype with all of you


That sounds good. I've got my purple heart pjs on!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Ok - being firm with self. It is now after 9 o'clock and I really have to go and do stuff. My stitching is calling. Enjoy your evening / day. I am about to stop procrastinating. Yay. Love and hugs to all.xx


Bye Patticake. Lots of love and hugs. Happy xxxxx stitching. :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> OK ..
> 
> While half or alot of us are here .....
> 
> EVERYONE who skypes look me up pretty please , im not going to do it today because i am currently wearing my red polka dot pj's and nobody wants to get a real visual on that hahaha but in the very near future i want to get to skype with all of you


We just do head shots .......


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh i bet you just cant wait !!

I cant wait to see lots and lots of pictures ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Ok - being firm with self. It is now after 9 o'clock and I really have to go and do stuff. My stitching is calling. Enjoy your evening / day. I am about to stop procrastinating. Yay. Love and hugs to all.xx


Bye sis, catch you later


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That won't take long to whiz by - how exciting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Still here. :XD:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

patrican said:


> Ok - being firm with self. It is now after 9 o'clock and I really have to go and do stuff. My stitching is calling. Enjoy your evening / day. I am about to stop procrastinating. Yay. Love and hugs to all.xx


oh , bye bye glad to have gotten to talk to you even for a minute .. love ya , happy stitching 

i will have to go soon too they are getting antsy and itchy waiting on me lol


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Still here. :XD:


Can see that hahaha


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Toodles and....going........going...........g.....o.....n....e.........


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > OK ..
> ...


aww i want some purple pj's !!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Still here. :XD:


Well I've got to go now, feeling qquite tired after my swim today. Night night/ morning/evening/afternon everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Toodles and....going........going...........g.....o.....n....e.........


Still showing


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


and of course my dressing gown is purple. Come to think of it everything is PURPLE. xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

yea yea me going too  

Love and hugs to you all 
XOXO 
bye bye


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Bye all, I am going to do some catchup now


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hi Anne, and thank you for the introduction and the welcome. Do you live near Judi? Australia is one of the many places I would love to visit one day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


 Good to meet you, Sharon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had quite a bit more snow this morning. DDs school was closed again, but therest of the family went to their school. Temperature is above freezing and things are beginning to drip. Just been swimming and am now sitting by the fire with coffee and cake.
> Here's a photo of the doll in her first dress, plus handbag. Am making the blazer for LMs doll now. Jynz hope you like how I've done the sleeves.
> How is everyone this afternoon? xxx


Looks really good xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Hello Pam ..... The only sense comes form the great southern land :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


As I said, he's adorable. Yes, home about 2 hours now safe and sound. Wet trip in the rain. Glad to hear you've warmed up a bit but it's too bad it's still slippery out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> i fell offline for a minute there .. goodnight Sharon , hello MJ and Pam


Hi Linky. How are you today?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am having trouble keeping up, here - just like being in a big group - I end up just listening :roll: :roll:
> ...


I do! . Thanks!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Nitzy I don't envy you the imminent snow. Keep it all there with you (or send it over to Judi to get a little relief from the sun  )


Thanks Lifeline xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That is so great for you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> Toodles and....going........going...........g.....o.....n....e.........


Have a great day. Happy stitching!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo from DS in France.


What a gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hello Purple, how did your knitting go today


Hi Xiang, have you seen the picture of my little doll. I;ve started the blazer, but as it was navy blue my eyes couldn't cope this evening so I will finish it tomorrow. Doing sj now. xx Morning!! :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Have seen it & it is gorgeous xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo from DS in France.


He is so cute! :-D


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls, just a quick hello. Computer in with geek squad to have info from old computer put into new computer. They said it will take 2 weeks before I get computer back. On DH's for a moment. Have read all the many pages. Beautiful baby Purple, GS glad stroke nurse came and hello to others. Sorry, but I will be very intermittent until computer back home. Loved reading all news even if I can't remember everything over the last 20 something pages. Missing you all very much. Everyone take care. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just a quick hello. Computer in with geek squad to have info from old computer put into new computer. They said it will take 2 weeks before I get computer back. On DH's for a moment. Have read all the many pages. Beautiful baby Purple, GS glad stroke nurse came and hello to others. Sorry, but I will be very intermittent until computer back home. Loved reading all news even if I can't remember everything over the last 20 something pages. Missing you all very much. Everyone take care. Purly


That's a pain. Maybe they'll get it finished sooner. You take care, too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just a quick hello. Computer in with geek squad to have info from old computer put into new computer. They said it will take 2 weeks before I get computer back. On DH's for a moment. Have read all the many pages. Beautiful baby Purple, GS glad stroke nurse came and hello to others. Sorry, but I will be very intermittent until computer back home. Loved reading all news even if I can't remember everything over the last 20 something pages. Missing you all very much. Everyone take care. Purly


I am really glad you called in and gave us an update. I am glad you are OK. Take care. Chat soon xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, I'm off to scrape the car. I'm chancing taking the car today :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I'm off to scrape the car. I'm chancing taking the car today :?


Just hope the roads are safe enough xxxx

It is 5:50pm as I write this & the temp is 41.1*C ..... The temp is supposed to be dropping dramatically for the next week ..... I might need to get the winter clothes out :shock: :shock: :shock:

Might get on with some type of activity, possibly be back on later xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from drippy Surrey. The temperature stayed above freezing last night and some of the snow has melted. However - the forecast says we might have more. Can't complain it is winter and I've loads oif knitting to do.
How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello Pam ..... The only sense comes form the great southern land :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Where they do everything upside down!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

As I said, he's adorable. Yes, home about 2 hours now safe and sound. Wet trip in the rain. Glad to hear you've warmed up a bit but it's too bad it's still slippery out.[/quote]

Glad you are home safe and sound.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just a quick hello. Computer in with geek squad to have info from old computer put into new computer. They said it will take 2 weeks before I get computer back. On DH's for a moment. Have read all the many pages. Beautiful baby Purple, GS glad stroke nurse came and hello to others. Sorry, but I will be very intermittent until computer back home. Loved reading all news even if I can't remember everything over the last 20 something pages. Missing you all very much. Everyone take care. Purly


Hi Pearlie, Glad you are ok, but missing you. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I'm off to scrape the car. I'm chancing taking the car today :?


Drive carefully xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from drippy Surrey. The temperature stayed above freezing last night and some of the snow has melted. However - the forecast says we might have more. Can't complain it is winter and I've loads oif knitting to do.
> How is everyone today? xxx


I am good, but a little disappointed - I was going to do a LOT of sewing today, but DD & 2 DGD's visited & DD wasn't very well, so I was controlling the children, and didn't get anything done .... Oh well, tomorrow is another day and I need to get really serious about things, otherwise I won't get anything finished with in my time line :-( :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Xiang, sorry your plans were disrupted. You have a time line! You are so organised, I just have stuff to do whenever. Althought I did do a bit more on my jacket yesterday between dolls clothes. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, I've got 10 pages to catch up on. You are all a chatty bunch, not like me! quiet and refined. We've got more of that flippin white stuff. DH has taken a pix of a jay eating our nuts (not his)! so he'll send it to me soon. I'm going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo from DS in France.


He looks full of mischief. There's no mistaking he's a boy!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I've got 10 pages to catch up on. You are all a chatty bunch, not like me! quiet and refined. We've got more of that flippin white stuff. DH has taken a pix of a jay eating our nuts (not his)! so he'll send it to me soon. I'm going to catch up.


Morning Susan. Looking forward to seeing the photo of DHs nuts!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this photo from DS in France.
> ...


He's another one where he looks like an angel.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello I'm on page 64....There's only so much a group of women can talk about!!!!! Was I asleep? hhahah


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evening Xiang, sorry your plans were disrupted. You have a time line! You are so organised, I just have stuff to do whenever. Althought I did do a bit more on my jacket yesterday between dolls clothes. xx


Well it looks like I have a time line, but the best laid plans of mice & men often go astray, anyway .... I am a Virgo & always make a plan, but have great difficulty sticking to it :roll:

I am waiting for some more needles before I can continue on one project, but I am working on the ASJ, to get that to a point where it is more automatic :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello I'm on page 64....There's only so much a group of women can talk about!!!!! Was I asleep? hhahah


Everybody was talking at once last night. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Xiang, sorry your plans were disrupted. You have a time line! You are so organised, I just have stuff to do whenever. Althought I did do a bit more on my jacket yesterday between dolls clothes. xx
> ...


I got to the 'automatic' point and forgot to do the decreases. Watch out as they sneak up on you the more you do!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


What a gorgeous photo - I think he might grow to have a beautiful rich auburn colour hair ..... All the girls will be jealous


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > OK ..
> ...


Ive got flamingo's on mine!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I've got 10 pages to catch up on. You are all a chatty bunch, not like me! quiet and refined. We've got more of that flippin white stuff. DH has taken a pix of a jay eating our nuts (not his)! so he'll send it to me soon. I'm going to catch up.


Catch up later Susan, are you still snowed in, or is it clearing now


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I'm in shorts & a singlet :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I've got 10 pages to catch up on. You are all a chatty bunch, not like me! quiet and refined. We've got more of that flippin white stuff. DH has taken a pix of a jay eating our nuts (not his)! so he'll send it to me soon. I'm going to catch up.


Hahahaha - disregard my previous reply to this, I misread your post :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous photo - I think he might grow to have a beautiful rich auburn colour hair ..... All the girls will be jealous[/quote]

As you know his half brother has bright red hair. Both my children and I had very dark hair when we were born. DDs went blond, DSs went piedbald (all colours under the sun ), but is now dark although his beard when he has one is ginger and I went red. Lyams mums side of the family are all very dark, they are a mix of French and Portugese.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley, I'm really missing tou!


pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just a quick hello. Computer in with geek squad to have info from old computer put into new computer. They said it will take 2 weeks before I get computer back. On DH's for a moment. Have read all the many pages. Beautiful baby Purple, GS glad stroke nurse came and hello to others. Sorry, but I will be very intermittent until computer back home. Loved reading all news even if I can't remember everything over the last 20 something pages. Missing you all very much. Everyone take care. Purly


Purley I'm really missing you. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh no ..... It's hard to see where the decreases are, on mine, cos the yarn is so fine :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ive got flamingo's on mine![/quote]

There's no answer to that! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Have you maked the decrease with a stitch marker?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> What a gorgeous photo - I think he might grow to have a beautiful rich auburn colour hair ..... All the girls will be jealous


As you know his half brother has bright red hair. Both my children and I had very dark hair when we were born. DDs went blond, DSs went piedbald (all colours under the sun ), but is now dark although his beard when he has one is ginger and I went red. Lyams mums side of the family are all very dark, they are a mix of French and Portugese.[/quote]

It will be interesting to see what colour he ends up with, I was very fair, when I was born & went a sort of mid to dark brown colour & darkish skin, so I never wore brown, cos then I could have disappeared just by standing in front of a tree  :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning girls, I've got 10 pages to catch up on. You are all a chatty bunch, not like me! quiet and refined. We've got more of that flippin white stuff. DH has taken a pix of a jay eating our nuts (not his)! so he'll send it to me soon. I'm going to catch up.
> ...


  I often think that  Doesnt happen though


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Definitely, otherwise the decrease wouldn't happen. I do feel quite confident about this jacket, though. I think once it gets further along with it, it will be good


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > What a gorgeous photo - I think he might grow to have a beautiful rich auburn colour hair ..... All the girls will be jealous
> ...


It will be interesting to see what colour he ends up with, I was very fair, when I was born & went a sort of mid to dark brown colour & darkish skin, so I never wore brown, cos then I could have disappeared just by standing in front of a tree  :roll:[/quote]

My uncle used to call me Carrot top cos I once had my hair eaten by a horse! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Glad you are ok with it, it really is a lovely pattern and I am very please with the fit of the first one I made for me and LM just loves hers.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


My uncle used to call me Carrot top cos I once had my hair eaten by a horse! :roll:[/quote]

I think I prefer being able to hide in front of a tree :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Susan. Looking forward to seeing the photo of DHs nuts!!![/quote]

 I often think that  Doesnt happen though[/quote]

Perhaps that's a good think bearing in mind your delicate condition. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I'm gobsmacked!, Ive read 10 pages and its taken me 30 mins. Tody I should do a bit of tidying cupboard up. I just cant be bothered. hahaha. I really must though. I'm out all day tomorrow.At the hospital. I hope we get more snowed in. I'm sick of hospitals.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I think I prefer being able to hide in front of a tree :-D [/quote]

Yes it did come as rather a shock :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, I'm gobsmacked!, Ive read 10 pages and its taken me 30 mins. Tody I should do a bit of tidying cupboard up. I just cant be bothered. hahaha. I really must though. I'm out all day tomorrow.At the hospital. I hope we get more snowed in. I'm sick of hospitals.


Is it your 'double' appointment day?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes it did come as rather a shock :lol: :lol:[/quote]

How old were you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm gobsmacked!, Ive read 10 pages and its taken me 30 mins. Tody I should do a bit of tidying cupboard up. I just cant be bothered. hahaha. I really must though. I'm out all day tomorrow.At the hospital. I hope we get more snowed in. I'm sick of hospitals.
> ...


yes if we ever get out of here again. I hate to see DH digging and he knows he shouldn't but theres no talking to him....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, I'm gobsmacked!, Ive read 10 pages and its taken me 30 mins. Tody I should do a bit of tidying cupboard up. I just cant be bothered. hahaha. I really must though. I'm out all day tomorrow.At the hospital. I hope we get more snowed in. I'm sick of hospitals.


Once you have become more stable, & you have reached a better level of recuperation, the appointments will become more intermittent, but for now they will be making sure that there is no further stroke episodes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


How old were you?[/quote]

About 6 or 7. Scarred me for life! It was when I had very long plaits, luckily Mum smacked the horse on the nose and he let go.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it your 'double' appointment day?[/quote]

yes if we ever get out of here again. I hate to see DH digging and he knows he shouldn't but theres no talking to him....[/quote]

Perhaps one of your neighbours wil help. :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


About 6 or 7. Scarred me for life! It was when I had very long plaits, luckily Mum smacked the horse on the nose and he let go.[/quote]

You poor baby, did you ever go near horses again :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Is it your 'double' appointment day?


yes if we ever get out of here again. I hate to see DH digging and he knows he shouldn't but theres no talking to him....[/quote]

Perhaps one of your neighbours wil help. :thumbup:[/quote]

I'm sure they would, didn't some one clear the driveway the other day?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My old uncle jack always had dogs when I was a child. The toilet was down the backyard outside. Everytime I went to their toilet this bloody boxer dog used to pin me against the wall.I waS Terrified. I nearly always wet my knickers when we went there.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My old uncle jack always had dogs when I was a child. The toilet was down the backyard outside. Everytime I went to their toilet this bloody boxer dog used to pin me against the wall.I waS Terrified. I nearly always wet my knickers when we went there.


That's a bit unfair on a child - someone should have gone with you - poor little girl. I used to have dogs sikked on me, by boys that lived down the road from me, everyday on my way home from school - and mum & dad used to wonder why I hated boys as I was growing up


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Without saying an awful lot, can I ask you this? Have your family every done things that are so stupid to you that its got you cross????? Mines made me a little cross this morning (Well, a big bit cross) and it's got nothing to do with me so I shouldnt be, But boy I,m in a mood hahahaha I'm like a naggy old woman!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

You poor baby, did you ever go near horses again :lol:[/quote]

Yes I love horses. Learned to ride bare back and not bothered the slightest by them. They really aren't that bright and you just have to let them know who's boss. But I do tend to wear a hat!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Without saying an awful lot, can I ask you this? Have your family every done things that are so stupid to you that its got you cross????? Mines made me a little cross this morning (Well, a big bit cross) and it's got nothing to do with me so I shouldnt be, But boy I,m in a mood hahahaha I'm like a naggy old woman!


I think we have all been there.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

as promised The jay on DH's nuts


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> as promised The jay on DH's nuts


Lovely picture, such colourful birds. But they are notorious egg stealers.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Without saying an awful lot, can I ask you this? Have your family every done things that are so stupid to you that its got you cross????? Mines made me a little cross this morning (Well, a big bit cross) and it's got nothing to do with me so I shouldnt be, But boy I,m in a mood hahahaha I'm like a naggy old woman!


I think I can say yes to that, but it doesn't happen too often


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> as promised The jay on DH's nuts


That is such a pretty bird, and nothing like I expected & he is certainly enjoying his nuts


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > as promised The jay on DH's nuts
> ...


Jays are part of the magpie family and one of our bigger and more colourful birds.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to have a coffee then get ready. Little treasure's not coming because she's snowed up!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to have a coffee then get ready. Little treasure's not coming because she's snowed up!!!!


Bye Susan, Have a nice lazy day. Love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang, I must go now and finish this blazer in the daylight while I can still see the stitches. Have a good evening. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

see you all soon girls bye


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to have a coffee then get ready. Little treasure's not coming because she's snowed up!!!!


Bye Susan, enjoy your visit from your Treasure and have a good day xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just a quick hello. Computer in with geek squad to have info from old computer put into new computer. They said it will take 2 weeks before I get computer back. On DH's for a moment. Have read all the many pages. Beautiful baby Purple, GS glad stroke nurse came and hello to others. Sorry, but I will be very intermittent until computer back home. Loved reading all news even if I can't remember everything over the last 20 something pages. Missing you all very much. Everyone take care. Purly


Missing you too girlie but thanks for dropping by so we know it's only the computer on the blink, not you, you know how we worry!! Take carer and pop in when you can! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang, I must go now and finish this blazer in the daylight while I can still see the stitches. Have a good evening. Lots of love and hugs xxx


That's ok, I am going to make a cup of tea & get back onto the ASJ. Love and hugs back & Susan ..... Remember to schedule rest into your day xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


My, how he has grown - baby that it, not his dad!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -17'C (1'F) Snow expected tomorrow.
Silly cat wants to stick her head out the window.

My mum actually wore one of my sweaters yesterday. She always asks for the sweaters that I don't have plans for, but I never see them again. This was a tacky scratchy acrylic one that I had made just to practice a top down yoke and had planned to frog it. It was variegated blue on top and red tones on the bottom, and was, frankly hideous, but she wore it.

Purple - love the baby pics esp. little angel with Dad.

GSusan - your Jay is so colourful. Ours are blue and grey.

Purley - hope your computer is fixed soon.

Xiang and Smiley - I'd send you some snow but I think it would be melty by the time it arrived. Stay airconned.

Linky - kids never think of their parents as 'people' until they become parents themselves. That's the only time that they realise what they put their parents through.

Lifeline - drive carefully. I'm sure you are a great driver, but everyone else is not, and may not know what to do in snow.

Sharon - glad to see you back. Pop back soon. And hope your whole family gets over the cold soon.

I probably missed a lot, you ladies were chatty yesterday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -17'C (1'F) Snow expected tomorrow.
> Silly cat wants to stick her head out the window.
> 
> My mum actually wore one of my sweaters yesterday. She always asks for the sweaters that I don't have plans for, but I never see them again. This was a tacky scratchy acrylic one that I had made just to practice a top down yoke and had planned to frog it. It was variegated blue on top and red tones on the bottom, and was, frankly hideous, but she wore it.
> ...


Hi Nitzy! No snow here today but we did have a little flurry in the night, don't think we have seen the last of it yet! How nice that your mum wore your sweater, she's obviously proud of your knitting!! Went to see Les Miserable yesterday, I thought it was brilliant but DH hated every minute of it!!! Just waiting in for a lady to collect something I sold for my daughter on e-bay, wish she'd hurry up, I have work to do!! Have a really good day and keep nice and warm! xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go to work. 
We have one piece of equipment that only 2 of us can use at one time. My boss wants the whole team to stay at night and do overtime so we can WATCH the 2 people who are working. I complained. If I'm going to stay late I'm going to WORK, or I don't want to stay.
If
he lets me take my knitting in, I MIGHT change my mindn :twisted:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Saxy, your dinner sounded the BEST thing ever. In this cold weather I actually think we need lots more food like that.


We get invited every year. It's the local bus 'anoraks' club, and DH is helping them rebuild an old bus. They have the meal towards the end of January when they most need something to look forward to. We don't go to the meetings because we would be bored stupid, but it's nice to be appreciated.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning Saxy!! How are you?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm not eating today. I have a meeting this afternoon (Royal British Legion) then I'm hibernating again.


Wow! That was quite a meal! Sounds delicious. I don't think I'd be eating today either.[/quote]

well... I had two shortbread biscuits with my coffee at the British Legion, and I won a huge box of Thornton's chocolates in the raffle...[/quote]

There's go that idea about not eating today! [/quote]

it got blown completely out of the water when DH did the 'late' run to Morrisons. They sell off all their fresh food for pennies so that their statistics show a sale, rather than dump it. He bought 3 cooked chickens for 29p each, 2 cooked ham trotters, some chicken thighs, 2 fresh pizzas, a huge bowl of Florida Salad (love it!) and a load more, along with 3 6pt bottles of milk, all for less than £8.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've tidied my yarn cupba]oard and We can close the doors and the avalance of yarn has. gone!!! I've never felt so tired in all my life so I am going to have to knit. I'm still in pjs and will have shower about 4pm when theres nothing on tv to knit by! thats my day planned.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


his hair looks like Daddy's. but it's definitely going red.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Without saying an awful lot, can I ask you this? Have your family every done things that are so stupid to you that its got you cross????? Mines made me a little cross this morning (Well, a big bit cross) and it's got nothing to do with me so I shouldnt be, But boy I,m in a mood hahahaha I'm like a naggy old woman!


very cryptic, Grumpybuttocks!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning Saxy!! How are you?


I'm fine. Apparently it actually snowed in the early hours, but it melted long before I got up! Now the sun is making an effort to come through. Failing unfortunately.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not eating today. I have a meeting this afternoon (Royal British Legion) then I'm hibernating again.
> ...


well... I had two shortbread biscuits with my coffee at the British Legion, and I won a huge box of Thornton's chocolates in the raffle...[/quote]

There's go that idea about not eating today! [/quote]

it got blown completely out of the water when DH did the 'late' run to Morrisons. They sell off all their fresh food for pennies so that their statistics show a sale, rather than dump it. He bought 3 cooked chickens for 29p each, 2 cooked ham trotters, some chicken thighs, 2 fresh pizzas, a huge bowl of Florida Salad (love it!) and a load more, along with 3 6pt bottles of milk, all for less than £8.[/quote]

Oooh, gotta get myself up to Morrisons for that, what time did DH go?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've tidied my yarn cupba]oard and We can close the doors and the avalance of yarn has. gone!!! I've never felt so tired in all my life so I am going to have to knit. I'm still in pjs and will have shower about 4pm when theres nothing on tv to knit by! thats my day planned.


4pm???? That's when Noelly is on Channel 4!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from still light Surrey and it's 4.45 pm, manged to walk down to town this morning (the pavements were clear) . How is everyone? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've not been out of my pjs all day and have just had a hot shower, with my new bath board and grab handel. It's so much easier. I've been feeling so tired that I intended to go straight to bed after my shower, but I think it's done me good....I also have NOT knitted today, I just couldn't be bothered. I did do my cupbaord though and DH lifted th boxes in for me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Nitzi, Cos your cat wants to stick her head out of the window. probably wants to check on what is outside. How are you today? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not eating today. I have a meeting this afternoon (Royal British Legion) then I'm hibernating again.
> ...


well... I had two shortbread biscuits with my coffee at the British Legion, and I won a huge box of Thornton's chocolates in the raffle...[/quote]

There's go that idea about not eating today! [/quote]

it got blown completely out of the water when DH did the 'late' run to Morrisons. They sell off all their fresh food for pennies so that their statistics show a sale, rather than dump it. He bought 3 cooked chickens for 29p each, 2 cooked ham trotters, some chicken thighs, 2 fresh pizzas, a huge bowl of Florida Salad (love it!) and a load more, along with 3 6pt bottles of milk, all for less than £8.[/quote]

Myu DH wants to go with your DH, He'll show him ASDA's too. hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've not been out of my pjs all day and have just had a hot shower, with my new bath board and grab handel. It's so much easier. I've been feeling so tired that I intended to go straight to bed after my shower, but I think it's done me good....I also have NOT knitted today, I just couldn't be bothered. I did do my cupbaord though and DH lifted th boxes in for me.


Hi Susan, sounds as if you've been busy. Hope you are not doing too much. I've finished knitting the blazer, just got to do the badge on it, the beret and shoes. Now I'm working on my jacket.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I want you all to know I'm out of my bad mood, I got a text at lunchtime from DIL. it said "hugs".......I'm putty in their hands.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Myu DH wants to go with your DH, He'll show him ASDA's too. hahaha[/quote]

I've just got an advert for Asda. That's spooky.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I should have got some knitting out today but I wasn't in the mood. I want to start something new but not until I get these 3 or 4 wips done. Thats the plan anyway.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Myu DH wants to go with your DH, He'll show him ASDA's too. hahaha


I've just got an advert for Asda. That's spooky.[/quote]

So have I?????? all baby products hahah.. God I hope I'm not preggers....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope you're not too, I've got enough babies to knit for. Sounds like you should just take it very very easy for the rest of the day. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've found tons of yarn I never knew I had. haha. I need baby boys, I have a lot of baby blue...about a box full.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've found tons of yarn I never knew I had. haha. I need baby boys, I have a lot of baby blue...about a box full.


You like blue, so you could make yourself a surprise jacket!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go and throw some food around thekitchen and see what I can come up with. I'll pop back later. Have a restful evening Susan. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. You lot do chatter on...so many pages to catch up with  

I went in the car and all the roads are clear of snow and there was no ice as it was above freezing, so it was a nice safe journey. 

Home again now and cosying down for the night. 

have to check my hair for nits tonight...it's rife at school and one of the teachers has them...scratching all day...think I'm checking now....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My Dil is forever doing that and checks the boys Have you had a good day Lifeline? I think I'm going to come back on line when I go to bed later. I feel lots better since I had a shower. We have to be up at 6.30 in the morning, I'll never do it. Hospital for 9.30. We are stll snowed in-ish then its 25 miles away and I've got to have an hour before I go. I don't always wake up alltogether with my limbs and brain lately hahahaha.. Dh will say, How are you love and I say I'm not woken up yet. I've re-read this and just think to myself "what a load of tripe"...I'm missing purley...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My Dil is forever doing that and checks the boys Have you had a good day Lifeline? I think I'm going to come back on line when I go to bed later. I feel lots better since I had a shower. We have to be up at 6.30 in the morning, I'll never do it. Hospital for 9.30. We are stll snowed in-ish then its 25 miles away and I've got to have an hour before I go. I don't always wake up alltogether with my limbs and brain lately hahahaha.. Dh will say, How are you love and I say I'm not woken up yet. I've re-read this and just think to myself "what a load of tripe"...I'm missing purley...


That sound sever so early for some one in your condition. Couldn't they have made it later. So are you not going to the Captain cook hospital in Middlesbro'? I can see why you are making a day of it as you and DH are on the same day...25 miles away!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I've scrped my scalp sore...no sign of the wee beasties. Must be itching in sympathy...I wonder how many of you are scratching as you read this :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes we are going to James cook and it takes ages to get where you sre hahahha. I need a lot of time on a morning.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I've scrped my scalp sore...no sign of the wee beasties. Must be itching in sympathy...I wonder how many of you are scratching as you read this :XD:


I am. because I've just washed it and its wet!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes we are going to James cook and it takes ages to get where you sre hahahha. I need a lot of time on a morning.


Okay. I didn't realise thta where you are is so far out from Middlesbro'. I guess when we drive around up there it's quick to get places and so it doesn't feel such a distance.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've scrped my scalp sore...no sign of the wee beasties. Must be itching in sympathy...I wonder how many of you are scratching as you read this :XD:
> ...


Sorry :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hello Pam ..... The only sense comes form the great southern land :lol: :lol: :lol:


Where they do everything upside down!!![/quote]

Exactly!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I'm off to scrape the car. I'm chancing taking the car today :?


I hope you got there safe and sound.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Pam ..... The only sense comes form the great southern land :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Exactly![/quote]

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Pam. Are you haing a good day? I've just discovered I DON'T have head lice YAY :!:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we are going to James cook and it takes ages to get where you sre hahahha. I need a lot of time on a morning.
> ...


I think it's about 20 miles to Middlesbrough, but we will go on the parkway and not acttally go through Middlesbrough Centre. I used to work ay Middlesbrough years ago


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sdo pleased you haven't got dickies Lifeline. Take note everyone, Lifelines had the derback comb and she's not got nits! yay


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Okay. I know where the parkway is. My sisiter lived near it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sdo pleased you haven't got dickies Lifeline. Take note everyone, Lifelines had the derback comb and she's not got nits! yay


Thank you. I am so pleased too :!:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right I'm off to fling some chips in the oven...lzy dinner to night :XD: :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


And so relaxed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > hello I'm on page 64....There's only so much a group of women can talk about!!!!! Was I asleep? hhahah
> ...


Yes, we were quite gabby!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Lucky you! We're all freezing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


There usually isn't any talking to them when they set their minds.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Without saying an awful lot, can I ask you this? Have your family every done things that are so stupid to you that its got you cross????? Mines made me a little cross this morning (Well, a big bit cross) and it's got nothing to do with me so I shouldnt be, But boy I,m in a mood hahahaha I'm like a naggy old woman!


Absolutely they do!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> as promised The jay on DH's nuts


Great photo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


We get blue jays in our yard from time to time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not eating today. I have a meeting this afternoon (Royal British Legion) then I'm hibernating again.
> ...


There's go that idea about not eating today! [/quote]

it got blown completely out of the water when DH did the 'late' run to Morrisons. They sell off all their fresh food for pennies so that their statistics show a sale, rather than dump it. He bought 3 cooked chickens for 29p each, 2 cooked ham trotters, some chicken thighs, 2 fresh pizzas, a huge bowl of Florida Salad (love it!) and a load more, along with 3 6pt bottles of milk, all for less than £8.[/quote]
Wow, he made a haul. Good for him.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've tidied my yarn cupba]oard and We can close the doors and the avalance of yarn has. gone!!! I've never felt so tired in all my life so I am going to have to knit. I'm still in pjs and will have shower about 4pm when theres nothing on tv to knit by! thats my day planned.


Good for you getting that project done! I hope you had a good rest.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. You lot do chatter on...so many pages to catch up with
> 
> I went in the car and all the roads are clear of snow and there was no ice as it was above freezing, so it was a nice safe journey.
> 
> ...


Glad you made it back and forth ok. Sorry about the lice at your school. What a lot of bother for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I've scrped my scalp sore...no sign of the wee beasties. Must be itching in sympathy...I wonder how many of you are scratching as you read this :XD:


Oh always makes me itch to even think of them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Pam. Are you haing a good day? I've just discovered I DON'T have head lice YAY :!:


I'm having a relatively lazy day so far. Have to go find something constructive to do so I can at least feel like I accomplished something today! Maybe I'll clean out the refrigerator before my trip to the grocery stote tomorrow. Then I'll at least know what I need to get.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I want you all to know I'm out of my bad mood, I got a text at lunchtime from DIL. it said "hugs".......I'm putty in their hands.


Oh bless, it's surprising what little thing snap you out of the grumps, the gks and I have been looking at videos of them as babies when we went to Butlins, so funny!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Pam. Are you haing a good day? I've just discovered I DON'T have head lice YAY :!:
> ...


Your like me, I hate to deedle-didle-dum the day away without listing in my head what I have accomplished! Sad, isn't it? My DH has no trouble at all doing nothing useful for days on end!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm here in my bed and on my thingy. Dh is in the bath because he gets his little heart looked at tomorrow. I dread it. He says he feels fine.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Pam. Are you haing a good day? I've just discovered I DON'T have head lice YAY :!:


Yep, I'm now scratching!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Haha he must be in the same club as mine haha
:thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


He says it's called 'retirement'. I'm not telling you what I call it!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm here in my bed and on my thingy. Dh is in the bath because he gets his little heart looked at tomorrow. I dread it. He says he feels fine.


What thingy are you on love or shouldn't I ask?!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

On my little iPad. Haha might take it to the hospital int the morning. I look intellectual but I'm only playing mahjong and connections ......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> On my little iPad. Haha might take it to the hospital int the morning. I look intellectual but I'm only playing mahjong and connections ......


Oh _that_ thingy! Good idea to take it tomorrow, keep you out of mischief!! I _love_ mahjong, haven't played it for ages!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> On my little iPad. Haha might take it to the hospital int the morning. I look intellectual but I'm only playing mahjong and connections ......


Excellent idea to take it tomorrow. DH likes playing majong...I'm not so keen...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Londy. How are you my lovely? 

MM is about to get my sewing kit out to re-hem her school trouser leg...should be fun...I normally get asked for lots of help :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

She is being independent.does she not want to join us on here ? Gs1 did but then the novelty wore off.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She is being independent.does she not want to join us on here ? Gs1 did but then the novelty wore off.


Who? :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Londy. How are you my lovely?
> 
> MM is about to get my sewing kit out to re-hem her school trouser leg...should be fun...I normally get asked for lots of help :roll:


I'm fine thanks dear. We have the gks tonight for a sleepover, I vanished cos I was chasing them off to bed and reading a story and tidying up - after a fashion!! Soooo glad you have got creepy-crawlies!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Logging off now to watch some TV cos it will start all over again at 7 in the morning and I need a rest!! Love 'em to bits!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > She is being independent.does she not want to join us on here ? Gs1 did but then the novelty wore off.
> ...


Oh...do you mean MM? I won't let her...hahahaha this is my thing. She sometimes reads over my shoulder, but has said she doesn't want to join


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Londy. How are you my lovely?
> ...


You must be exhaiseted . No...I'm a creepy crawley-free zone


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Hmmmm....sorry, that should have read 'haven't' got..... :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm settling down now. Wish purely was back with us. I'll see you tomorrow night xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I don't know where my first reply went, but what I said was that that is exactly how I am. I have to at least get something useful accomplished in a day. And my DH is also exactly like yours. He can spend hours on the internet researching one thing or another that he thinks he might need. Then he complains he never gets anything done. Go figure!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm settling down now. Wish purely was back with us. I'll see you tomorrow night xxxxxxx


I hope all goes well for you and DH tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I agree, it does sound exhausting. I hope you get some rest.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

just thought I'd let you see what i purchased today 



the red and blue are for Christmas jumpers, the white is snowflake to do a snowman on a jumper, the beige is for a pair of gloves someone asked me to do and the turquiose is for a Chrismas Jumper


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> just thought I'd let you see what i purchased today
> 
> the red and blue are for Christmas jumpers, the white is snowflake to do a snowman on a jumper, the beige is for a pair of gloves someone asked me to do and the turquiose is for a Chrismas Jumper


You did well and at least you purchased for specific projects in mind unlike me most of the time. Now that I'm retired I have to break that bad habit!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> just thought I'd let you see what i purchased today
> 
> the red and blue are for Christmas jumpers, the white is snowflake to do a snowman on a jumper, the beige is for a pair of gloves someone asked me to do and the turquiose is for a Chrismas Jumper


That all looks lovely. You're getting ready for Christmas already? That is forward planning :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Pam, you arrieved at about the same time as me. I was just calling in to say goodnight...I've been on the sock workshop for the last hour or so...I have got to the heel so it's taking time, but getting there. I would rather have completed the heel before going to bed, but the rest will have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > just thought I'd let you see what i purchased today
> ...


I wanted to do them for this year but got sidetracked! 
if I start them just now I might get them finished for Christmas  the back and sleeves will be boring so I will be doing other things inbetween


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Sounds like a great plan.

I'm going now. Take care AND it's good to see you back.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hello Pam ..... The only sense comes form the great southern land :lol: :lol: :lol:


Where they do everything upside down!!![/quote]

Ah, but we do it with style.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > just thought I'd let you see what i purchased today
> ...


I had been thinking about buying the wool for a while, so today I finally got round to it! my local store is expensive so i took a bus to Glasgow to purchase this lot


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Evening all.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Pam ..... The only sense comes form the great southern land :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Ah, but we do it with style. [/quote]

hello


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


night


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> Evening all.


morning to you


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


hello [/quote]

And hello back to you.  . Was back on pg 73 so haven't caught up. Enjoying lovely mild and almost cool weather today. Dh almost wanted his jumper - told him to "man up" :lol: . It will warm up through the day. :lol:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> Evening all.


did you sleep well?


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

The wool looks good. I'm knitting a variegated jumper that is going stripey. I'm all crissed out with x stitch. :?


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all.
> ...


I did thank you. Left the aircon on most of the night until the cool change came through.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> The wool looks good. I'm knitting a variegated jumper that is going stripey. I'm all crissed out with x stitch. :?


i nearly bought varigated today, nearly but I resisted


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Pam, you arrieved at about the same time as me. I was just calling in to say goodnight...I've been on the sock workshop for the last hour or so...I have got to the heel so it's taking time, but getting there. I would rather have completed the heel before going to bed, but the rest will have to wait till tomorrow


Hi Rebecca, glad you're progressing with the sock workshop. I haven't done the magic loop method yet. I've done all mine on 2 circular needles and really like doing them that way. I've done both toe up and cuff down and have discovered two at a time and really like doing that.

Have a great sleep. Will chat more tomorrow.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

So must be bed time over there, everyone has disappeared.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> So must be bed time over there, everyone has disappeared.


it is! it's 22.04


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Pam, you arrieved at about the same time as me. I was just calling in to say goodnight...I've been on the sock workshop for the last hour or so...I have got to the heel so it's taking time, but getting there. I would rather have completed the heel before going to bed, but the rest will have to wait till tomorrow
> ...


I've made 2 pairs of socks with magic loop thingy and managed not to tangle myself up.  I sew more than I knit, so it was an achievement. ;-)


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Pam, you arrieved at about the same time as me. I was just calling in to say goodnight...I've been on the sock workshop for the last hour or so...I have got to the heel so it's taking time, but getting there. I would rather have completed the heel before going to bed, but the rest will have to wait till tomorrow
> ...


what time is it with you Miss Pam?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > So must be bed time over there, everyone has disappeared.
> ...


Well it's a sensible 08:35 here and I'm enjoying having all the windows open with cool breezes blowing through. Have just taken dh to work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, still above freezing here and lots of melting has gone on today. I have spent the whole evening frogging some of my surprise jacket. I got carried away with the decreasing and did too much. Note to self - make sure you count the stitches every row or so and make a note of it!!!! How is everyone?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Patticake, hope you slept well. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


you are talking technical to me !!! :shock: not done the magic toe thing


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Sharon, love the wool you are sooooooooooo organised buying for next Christmas. How are you feeling today? xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey, still above freezing here and lots of melting has gone on today. I have spent the whole evening frogging some of my surprise jacket. I got carried away with the decreasing and did too much. Note to self - make sure you count the stitches every row or so and make a note of it!!!! How is everyone?


Full of beans today thanks Purple. We have had a cool change in weather. Yay!! So happy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've made 2 pairs of socks with magic loop thingy and managed not to tangle myself up.  I sew more than I knit, so it was an achievement. ;-)[/quote]

you are talking technical to me !!! :shock: not done the magic toe thing[/quote]

I'm a dpn girl myself.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey, still above freezing here and lots of melting has gone on today. I have spent the whole evening frogging some of my surprise jacket. I got carried away with the decreasing and did too much. Note to self - make sure you count the stitches every row or so and make a note of it!!!! How is everyone?
> ...


Glad it's a bit cooler for you and you are a happy bunny.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

It's Australia Day tomorrow and we are going to something called the Compass Cup at a town called Mt Compass. The cup ios actually a cow race where people ride cows and they have such things as the cowpat toss. I won't be doing any dung flinging. They also have gumboot tossing. Should be fun. :lol:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Sharon, love the wool you are sooooooooooo organised buying for next Christmas. How are you feeling today? xx


tired after walking about today but happy I managed to get the wool. the jumpers are for my by the way


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


   hoppity hop.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> It's Australia Day tomorrow and we are going to something called the Compass Cup at a town called Mt Compass. The cup ios actually a cow race where people ride cows and they have such things as the cowpat toss. I won't be doing any dung flinging. They also have gumboot tossing. Should be fun. :lol:


That all sounds very exciting. Have a great time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sharon, love the wool you are sooooooooooo organised buying for next Christmas. How are you feeling today? xx
> ...


I look forward to seeing you modelling them.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > It's Australia Day tomorrow and we are going to something called the Compass Cup at a town called Mt Compass. The cup ios actually a cow race where people ride cows and they have such things as the cowpat toss. I won't be doing any dung flinging. They also have gumboot tossing. Should be fun. :lol:
> ...


My girls are looking forward to it. We are going with some friends.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> It's Australia Day tomorrow and we are going to something called the Compass Cup at a town called Mt Compass. The cup ios actually a cow race where people ride cows and they have such things as the cowpat toss. I won't be doing any dung flinging. They also have gumboot tossing. Should be fun. :lol:


sounds like fun!!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > It's Australia Day tomorrow and we are going to something called the Compass Cup at a town called Mt Compass. The cup ios actually a cow race where people ride cows and they have such things as the cowpat toss. I won't be doing any dung flinging. They also have gumboot tossing. Should be fun. :lol:
> ...


I will try and remember to take some photos.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


at Christmas time


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Blink and it will be December again!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed now as I need to take my meds and lie down. Have a good day Patticake and sleep well Sharon. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

ok need to go to bed brain and body are tired


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed now as I need to take my meds and lie down. Have a good day Patticake and sleep well Sharon. Lots of love and hugs xxx


Have a good sleep. Good night. Hugs. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


i know!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> ok need to go to bed brain and body are tired


Nite, nite to you as well. Sleep well. xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed now as I need to take my meds and lie down. Have a good day Patticake and sleep well Sharon. Lots of love and hugs xxx


me too also

night xx


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

ok night all  xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> Evening all.


Good afternoon from here!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all.
> ...


Hi Pam, I'm just off to bed, hope to catch you tomorrow. Love and hugs xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


It's 2:24 p.m. right now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey, still above freezing here and lots of melting has gone on today. I have spent the whole evening frogging some of my surprise jacket. I got carried away with the decreasing and did too much. Note to self - make sure you count the stitches every row or so and make a note of it!!!! How is everyone?


Oh, that's too bad you had to frog so much. Good lesson for when I finally get started on mine! Glad your snow is melting.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Hi Pam - did Judi or I answer your question about how far apart we live?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey, still above freezing here and lots of melting has gone on today. I have spent the whole evening frogging some of my surprise jacket. I got carried away with the decreasing and did too much. Note to self - make sure you count the stitches every row or so and make a note of it!!!! How is everyone?
> ...


I'm sure that's a welcome relief!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey, still above freezing here and lots of melting has gone on today. I have spent the whole evening frogging some of my surprise jacket. I got carried away with the decreasing and did too much. Note to self - make sure you count the stitches every row or so and make a note of it!!!! How is everyone?
> ...


I shall make a point of mentioning it on the workshop. Night night
Enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> It's Australia Day tomorrow and we are going to something called the Compass Cup at a town called Mt Compass. The cup ios actually a cow race where people ride cows and they have such things as the cowpat toss. I won't be doing any dung flinging. They also have gumboot tossing. Should be fun. :lol:


Sounds like fun and really interesting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed now as I need to take my meds and lie down. Have a good day Patticake and sleep well Sharon. Lots of love and hugs xxx


Night, Purple. Sleep well. Love & hugs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> ok night all  xx


Night. Sleep well. Hugs to you.
Pam


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Time has already gone way too fast this year. Today is the last day of summer holidays - apart from the long weekend - it's back to the grindstone next Tuesday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Hi Anne, No, I don't think I got an answer or, if I did, I don't remember and that's not a good thing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


That would be nice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


That's no fun! The years do seem to fly by a lot faster these days.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Well here's the answer then.  I live in about 10 minutes from the business centre of the capital city of our state (South Australia) and Judi lives about 3 hours north of here. The place she lives in is in the arid zone, so she is a semi desert girl but I live in a milder climate zone. Clear as mud? :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Yes they do. :? Trying to figure out a slow motion button for life but it isn't working.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


I know. It's definitely defective.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

It's 2:24 p.m. right now.[/quote]

Hi Pam - did Judi or I answer your question about how far apart we live?[/quote]

Hi Anne, No, I don't think I got an answer or, if I did, I don't remember and that's not a good thing! [/quote]

Well here's the answer then.  I live in about 10 minutes from the business centre of the capital city of our state (South Australia) and Judi lives about 3 hours north of here. The place she lives in is in the arid zone, so she is a semi desert girl but I live in a milder climate zone. Clear as mud? :lol:[/quote]

Well I'd better get off the computer and do something with my day. Nice chatting with you. Enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

patrican said:


> It's 2:24 p.m. right now.


Hi Pam - did Judi or I answer your question about how far apart we live?[/quote]

Hi Anne, No, I don't think I got an answer or, if I did, I don't remember and that's not a good thing! [/quote]

Well here's the answer then.  I live in about 10 minutes from the business centre of the capital city of our state (South Australia) and Judi lives about 3 hours north of here. The place she lives in is in the arid zone, so she is a semi desert girl but I live in a milder climate zone. Clear as mud? :lol:[/quote]

Well I'd better get off the computer and do something with my day. Nice chatting with you. Enjoy your afternoon. [/quote]

Thanks, Anne, for getting back to me on that. I need to go, too, and try to get something done (did manage to clean the bathroom today, so I think I'll do some knitting now before I need to start dinner).

Have a great day. Will chat later.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Oh he is getting so big and look at that face!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Xiang, sorry your plans were disrupted. You have a time line! You are so organised, I just have stuff to do whenever. Althought I did do a bit more on my jacket yesterday between dolls clothes. xx
> ...


I am a Virgo to...............


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> On my little iPad. Haha might take it to the hospital int the morning. I look intellectual but I'm only playing mahjong and connections ......


I Love mahjong play it on DH's Ipad and on my laptop :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> It's 2:24 p.m. right now.


Hi Pam - did Judi or I answer your question about how far apart we live?[/quote]

Hi Anne, No, I don't think I got an answer or, if I did, I don't remember and that's not a good thing! [/quote]

Well here's the answer then.  I live in about 10 minutes from the business centre of the capital city of our state (South Australia) and Judi lives about 3 hours north of here. The place she lives in is in the arid zone, so she is a semi desert girl but I live in a milder climate zone. Clear as mud? :lol:[/quote]

Well I'd better get off the computer and do something with my day. Nice chatting with you. Enjoy your afternoon. [/quote]

I knew Anne would give a good answer, she is much better with words, than I am :lol: :roll: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I lost the quilt photos, so here they are again, hope they work this time - this has not happened to me before  

The embroidery is all done by me, and I was surprised at how much came back to me. At this time, I had not done embroidery since I was in year 5 - I think I might have been about 8 (turned 9 at the end of the year)

I have 5 or 6 quilts to finish after this one :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

DH & our little old Chihuahua nearly had a nasty accident. The little fellow always chooses to have a sleep on our floor rug, but unfortunately, he blends in really well with it and it is very difficult to see him. I have almost stepped on him, about 4 times - I have now learned to look at the floor, when I am walking - this is one of the reasons I don't like having a tiny dog ..... my eyes are almost 6' from the ground, so he is never in my line of site :shock: :shock: It gets quite dangerous for him at times :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well back to pinning the quilt together, I have to piece the backing together as well, cos I have misplaced the nice pink fleecy fabric that I was going to use :roll: :roll: 

Will be back on later, when you lot wake for the morning hehehe


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I lost the quilt photos, so here they are again, hope they work this time - this has not happened to me before
> 
> The embroidery is all done by me, and I was surprised at how much came back to me. At this time, I had not done embroidery since I was in year 5 - I think I might have been about 8 (turned 9 at the end of the year)
> 
> I have 5 or 6 quilts to finish after this one :XD:


This is awesome! Very time consuming. Impressive. 
Good for you for going these!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > It's 2:24 p.m. right now.
> ...


Well I'd better get off the computer and do something with my day. Nice chatting with you. Enjoy your afternoon. [/quote]

I knew Anne would give a good answer, she is much better with words, than I am :lol: :roll: :shock:[/quote]

I think you're great with words!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Tha


Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I think I lost the quilt photos, so here they are again, hope they work this time - this has not happened to me before
> ...


Thanks Pam, now I am wishing that I had a decent work table, that was at the right height, I am doing the pinning on my bed, which is quite low - but does the trick. I need to head of & pin some more, now. Have a good evening xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DH & our little old Chihuahua nearly had a nasty accident. The little fellow always chooses to have a sleep on our floor rug, but unfortunately, he blends in really well with it and it is very difficult to see him. I have almost stepped on him, about 4 times - I have now learned to look at the floor, when I am walking - this is one of the reasons I don't like having a tiny dog ..... my eyes are almost 6' from the ground, so he is never in my line of site :shock: :shock: It gets quite dangerous for him at times :-( :-(


Oh my goodness. That is indeed dangerous. Glad they are both ok.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > DH & our little old Chihuahua nearly had a nasty accident. The little fellow always chooses to have a sleep on our floor rug, but unfortunately, he blends in really well with it and it is very difficult to see him. I have almost stepped on him, about 4 times - I have now learned to look at the floor, when I am walking - this is one of the reasons I don't like having a tiny dog ..... my eyes are almost 6' from the ground, so he is never in my line of site :shock: :shock: It gets quite dangerous for him at times :-( :-(
> ...


Are you on for a little while, I feel the need to connect for a little while, so I can relax a little


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Just checked the time & it says 23:30 (or close to that) so you are provably heading for bed .... hope you & DH sleep well xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Just checked the time & it says 23:30 (or close to that) so you are provably heading for bed .... hope you & DH sleep well xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -17'C (1'F) Snow expected tomorrow.
> Silly cat wants to stick her head out the window.
> 
> My mum actually wore one of my sweaters yesterday. She always asks for the sweaters that I don't have plans for, but I never see them again. This was a tacky scratchy acrylic one that I had made just to practice a top down yoke and had planned to frog it. It was variegated blue on top and red tones on the bottom, and was, frankly hideous, but she wore it.
> ...


I think the snow helped the temperature ..... We now have very windy, but mild weather - for the next week, so thank you xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to go to work.
> We have one piece of equipment that only 2 of us can use at one time. My boss wants the whole team to stay at night and do overtime so we can WATCH the 2 people who are working. I complained. If I'm going to stay late I'm going to WORK, or I don't want to stay.
> If
> he lets me take my knitting in, I MIGHT change my mindn :twisted:


Doesn't the boss realise that it would be a great idea for workers to take some thing in, that is fairly simple (?) to do, but can be put down quickly when something needs to be done - its called "keeping worker MORAL high" :roll: :roll: :roll: and it might also keep stress levels down - put it to him/her in that context


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've not been out of my pjs all day and have just had a hot shower, with my new bath board and grab handel. It's so much easier. I've been feeling so tired that I intended to go straight to bed after my shower, but I think it's done me good....I also have NOT knitted today, I just couldn't be bothered. I did do my cupbaord though and DH lifted th boxes in for me.


That's another step towards the new you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I want you all to know I'm out of my bad mood, I got a text at lunchtime from DIL. it said "hugs".......I'm putty in their hands.


I'm so glad that you are happy again   , but you are allowed to have a bad mood/day now and then


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Yes, I'm on. Let's chat.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I should have got some knitting out today but I wasn't in the mood. I want to start something new but not until I get these 3 or 4 wips done. Thats the plan anyway.


I am sewing today & knitting tonight


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Aawwww can't you sleep now?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just checked the time & it says 23:30 (or close to that) so you are provably heading for bed .... hope you & DH sleep well xxx


It's 8:57 p.m. here right now, so I'm still up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Tha
> 
> 
> Miss Pam said:
> ...


I hear you on having a decent work table. I would love to have one and have it be perfect for my height (which at 5'1" isn't much).


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked the time & it says 23:30 (or close to that) so you are provably heading for bed .... hope you & DH sleep well xxx
> ...


Well that put a spanner in my little equation. Where would it be nearly midnight


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and -17'C (1'F) Snow expected tomorrow.
> ...


That's great that you've cooled down a bit.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Tha
> ...


Wow, you will fit in perfectly with the English ladies, I think most of them are somewhere around that height :lol:

Do you do sewing & knitting, or only knitting?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


It is, it makes for a much happier me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


On the east coast (I'm on the west coast -- a little closer to you
!).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I used to do sewing and still do a little. Work always got in the way and then I sort of got possessed with knitting socks. I'm starting to branch out a bit more and do some of these other things now that I have time to do some of them and not have to put it all away at the end of the day and not know when I'll find the time to get back to them.

How tall are you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


So your WA is Washington State? Our WA is Western Australia, and sometimes if I am not sure where a person is & WA is on their name, I usually think they are in Australia :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I used to be 5' 10 & a half, but now I have lost an inch, due to a compressed disc, Saxy is about the same height


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm sure it does. I really don't take the heat well, especially if there's much humidity involved with it. Lucky for us in our location, that rarely happens. When we do get heat (in about July and August (and maybe into September)), the highest is usually upper 80s although it can, and has, gone up around 100 but that only lasts a couple of days usually and then we're back into the 80s. It's great, but it's for a very short time period. Darn! Would love to live somewhere with more sunshine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Well, that makes complete sense! Yes, Washington State. I should change my profile to say USA.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Tall ladies! My DH is 5'7", so we're well matched height-wise (and otherwise, too!).


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


My DH is about 5'5" or he might be a little shorter, but it was strange when we were first together, cos it just felt like we belonged to get her & I didn't notice the height difference, until others kept making fun of us :-(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I bet it took some getting used to to have peopele commenting on it all the time. Love just doesn't work in any set pattern, does it?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I just ignored them - I am good at that, but when it first started, it was one of his sisters who made the comments, and they weren't very nice ..... It was very hurtful - I just told her to leave & if she couldn't say anything nice to me, don't bother talking to me :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have just been converting Farenheight into Celcius, so I can get an idea of the difference in our temps - 80F = 26.7C & 100F = 37.8C so those aren't too bad


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have just been converting Farenheight into Celcius, so I can get an idea of the difference in our temps - 80F = 26.7C & 100F = 37.8C so those aren't too bad


No, not too bad. It's really quite comfortable when it's around 80F as the humidity isn't too high. The higher the temp, the more humidity we have since we have so much water around us. If you look at a map of Washington State, you'll see that Seattle (which is just to the south of us) is located on Puget Sound and we also have lakes all around us. Lots of moisture in the air as it gets hotter. Most of Eastern Washington is much like you climate, I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm off to bed now. I hope you all have a great evening/morning.

Hugs to all.

Pam


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off to bed now. I hope you all have a great evening/morning.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> Pam


Night night, it has been food chatting with you

I am off to do some more pinning, now xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Pam, you arrieved at about the same time as me. I was just calling in to say goodnight...I've been on the sock workshop for the last hour or so...I have got to the heel so it's taking time, but getting there. I would rather have completed the heel before going to bed, but the rest will have to wait till tomorrow
> ...


I think two circulars is ery similar to Magic Loop. Maybe you could point me in the direction of some good sock patterns for using 2 circs. I hate using DPNs, so was really glad to find this workshop. I have a lot of sock yarn for liing in my stash for DH but have never used it :!: :!: :!:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

You girls did a lot of chatting last night... I will have to do catch-up later today when I get home from work. I am on page 81...will have to remember that.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I began knitting socks with the magic loop & then decided to try the 2 circular method, but always ended up on one needle :roll: :roll: , so I have stuck with that. I think I learned it by default. And only needed help when I decided that it would be much better making two at a time


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> just thought I'd let you see what i purchased today
> 
> the red and blue are for Christmas jumpers, the white is snowflake to do a snowman on a jumper, the beige is for a pair of gloves someone asked me to do and the turquiose is for a Chrismas Jumper


Love the colours...Why Christmas? It's been and gone :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I like the fact that you have come back to us...Will you stay for a while? we missed you. x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > just thought I'd let you see what i purchased today
> ...


Hello Susan, has the weather got any better yet? We have had very windy, coolish weather today. I have had a wonderful, busy day today, and have done quite a bit towards finishing a quilt for GDG4, for her birthday, next month
:thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Happy Austrailian day to you and Judi. I've looked for a card from us all but there doesnt appear to be one for that occasion.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm on pg 82 catching up. Its 7.50am and I'm ready to leave at 8.30. Have a lovely day. I feelgood today. It must have been the good rest I had yesterday. You all take care with snow promised. I'll see if I can get on line on my i-pad when I'm out. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > On my little iPad. Haha might take it to the hospital int the morning. I look intellectual but I'm only playing mahjong and connections ......
> ...


Binky I might be able to Facetime you sometime...What do you think?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I lost the quilt photos, so here they are again, hope they work this time - this has not happened to me before
> 
> The embroidery is all done by me, and I was surprised at how much came back to me. At this time, I had not done embroidery since I was in year 5 - I think I might have been about 8 (turned 9 at the end of the year)
> 
> I have 5 or 6 quilts to finish after this one :XD:


As per usual! wonderful, wonderful work. I'm in awe of you and judi with your talents.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


No, the cards mainly aimed at America & Europe :-( , if you send a query, they might just develop a card for the occasion


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I think I lost the quilt photos, so here they are again, hope they work this time - this has not happened to me before
> ...


Thank you, kind lady, but it is just perserverence    :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I want you all to know I'm out of my bad mood, I got a text at lunchtime from DIL. it said "hugs".......I'm putty in their hands.
> ...


Morning Judi, Are you OK? I'm on page 84.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Good idea, I may ask about that. (if I rwemember). I'll let ypou know!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm 5'2" :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I play "Words with Friends" and another game that I can't remember the name of, but I love Mahjong, so I will be looking for it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


I know, Pam will fit right in with the English section of the TENA's .... hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We'vw got wind this morning and we are still snowed in-ish. I don't know if we'll get out yet!More snow is forecast today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I need to get my furlined boots on, I suppose. I don't fancy going out in that. I actually feel like knitting. because I feel good.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well, I need to get my furlined boots on, I suppose. I don't fancy going out in that. I actually feel like knitting. because I feel good.


If you do get out the door, please be extra careful - you could take your knitting with you. If you don't get out the door, just get on with your knitting. bye for now. love & hugs xxxx

I think I will go & work on the quilt again xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. I can see some grass in the garden as the snow continues to melt. Hope Susan is ok driving to the hospital as they have an orange snow alert where she is.
How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I lost the quilt photos, so here they are again, hope they work this time - this has not happened to me before
> 
> The embroidery is all done by me, and I was surprised at how much came back to me. At this time, I had not done embroidery since I was in year 5 - I think I might have been about 8 (turned 9 at the end of the year)
> 
> I have 5 or 6 quilts to finish after this one :XD:


What lovely intriticate work. You are a clever girl. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from Surrey. I can see some grass in the garden as the snow continues to melt. Hope Susan is ok driving to the hospital as they have an orange snow alert where she is.
> How is everyone today?


Hello Purple, it seems you have gone already!!! It has been quite cool here today, and I have been busy sewing - I put pics of what I am working on. I am nearly ready to put the backing on, I need it finished by the end of next week :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh ... Meant to tell you that I had a couple of texts from her, after they left home, they were already on the main road when I got the text


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Xiang, Haven't quite gone. I was on to my bank - paying bills. I'm just about to go and have a shower. Fm is playing up a bit at the moment, so I doubt if I'll be going out today. What a shame I'll just have to sit and knit. Did you see that I got czsrried away with my jacket and did too many increases! And I'm supposed to be the one Australia Day tomorrow?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh ... Meant to tell you that I had a couple of texts from her, after they left home, they were already on the main road when I got the text


Yes I had one too. The forecast for that area doesn't look good. I shall worry until they are home, which won't be until much later as I think Susan's appt is in the morning and then her DH in the afternoon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Xiang, Haven't quite gone. I was on to my bank - paying bills. I'm just about to go and have a shower. Fm is playing up a bit at the moment, so I doubt if I'll be going out today. What a shame I'll just have to sit and knit. Did you see that I got czsrried away with my jacket and did too many increases! And I'm supposed to be the one Australia Day tomorrow?


Yeah, I think mine might be also, I have kept myself busy, but it was hard & now I am exhausted & fighting to stay awake.

Yes Australia Day is tomorrow


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like you and Patticake had a lovely chat with Pam yesterday. She really has fitted in so well with all of us. She's going to do a surprise jacket as well. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ... Meant to tell you that I had a couple of texts from her, after they left home, they were already on the main road when I got the text
> ...


Yes it is, I asked how Albert is going - he might be having some tests today


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Xiang, Haven't quite gone. I was on to my bank - paying bills. I'm just about to go and have a shower. Fm is playing up a bit at the moment, so I doubt if I'll be going out today. What a shame I'll just have to sit and knit. Did you see that I got czsrried away with my jacket and did too many increases! And I'm supposed to be the one Australia Day tomorrow?
> ...


Sounds like you need to go and rest and I must force myself into the shower. Hope you feel better soon. Take it easy. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Looks like you and Patticake had a lovely chat with Pam yesterday. She really has fitted in so well with all of us. She's going to do a surprise jacket as well. xx


That's good, another one to share, and yes - she is lovely, we had a great chat


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you and Patticake had a lovely chat with Pam yesterday. She really has fitted in so well with all of us. She's going to do a surprise jacket as well. xx
> ...


Only the nicest people here. OK I'm in the shower! Bye, love you xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am going to see if I can concentrate enough to do some knitting. You take it easy too.

We had to go shopping today & DH was so sweet, there were no disabled parking spaces left free, so I pointed to a park which was empty, but would have given us a way to walk - he wouldn't park there, cos he didn't want me to have to walk to far - I think that means that he does understand my condition a bit :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Bye, love you too xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

knitting. You take it easy too.

We had to go shopping today & DH was so sweet, there were no disabled parking spaces left free, so I pointed to a park which was empty, but would have given us a way to walk - he wouldn't park there, cos he didn't want me to have to walk to far - I think that means that he does understand my condition a bit :shock:[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> knitting. You take it easy too.
> 
> We had to go shopping today & DH was so sweet, there were no disabled parking spaces left free, so I pointed to a park which was empty, but would have given us a way to walk - he wouldn't park there, cos he didn't want me to have to walk to far - I think that means that he does understand my condition a bit :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Bye Purple - I don't think I will be knitting tonight, I am even having trouble spelling, this is the worst the Fm fog has been


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and -16'C (3'F). It is supposed to snow today.
Happy Robbie Burns day today and Happy Australia Day tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Haven't heard of "Words with Friends". I have 2 different versions of Mahjong on my pc. The first one I got was free, but each of the layouts had to be paid for, so I got another one that was totally free, and I like better. Just havent' gotten around to taking the first one off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have just been converting Farenheight into Celcius, so I can get an idea of the difference in our temps - 80F = 26.7C & 100F = 37.8C so those aren't too bad


I'd be melting into a puddle at those temps, or sitting in a cool swimming pool and not leaving it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I have just been converting Farenheight into Celcius, so I can get an idea of the difference in our temps - 80F = 26.7C & 100F = 37.8C so those aren't too bad
> ...


Hello Nitzi, how are you today - it's been a while since I have been on with you, I think. We have had a nice cool day, compared to the last few days temps - almost feels like winter :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I've used the pattern on http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2circsocks_start.htm
Other people like
http://verypink.com/category/socks/
Cat Bordhi has a book
http://catbordhi.com/books/socks-soar-on-two-circular-needles/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Your winter is nothing like mine, ha ha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Men, huh?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> just thought I'd let you see what i purchased today
> 
> the red and blue are for Christmas jumpers, the white is snowflake to do a snowman on a jumper, the beige is for a pair of gloves someone asked me to do and the turquiose is for a Chrismas Jumper


Lovely stuff!! You do like to think ahead don't you!? Mind you, in 9 months time, the shops will be full of twinkle and sparkle again - groan!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Morning Londy, you popped on just as I have to pop off.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


For which I am extremely grateful - I would be dressed more like an Eskimo, than I do with our "mild" winter :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Pam ..... The only sense comes form the great southern land :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Ah, but we do it with style. [/quote]

....or elyts!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


And hello back to you.  . Was back on pg 73 so haven't caught up. Enjoying lovely mild and almost cool weather today. Dh almost wanted his jumper - told him to "man up" :lol: . It will warm up through the day. :lol:[/quote]

Jumpers in OZ in January?? Has the world gone mad??!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey, still above freezing here and lots of melting has gone on today. I have spent the whole evening frogging some of my surprise jacket. I got carried away with the decreasing and did too much. Note to self - make sure you count the stitches every row or so and make a note of it!!!! How is everyone?


Oops, nevermind, it can even happen to a tutor, lol!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> It's Australia Day tomorrow and we are going to something called the Compass Cup at a town called Mt Compass. The cup ios actually a cow race where people ride cows and they have such things as the cowpat toss. I won't be doing any dung flinging. They also have gumboot tossing. Should be fun. :lol:


Aaah, Australia Day!! Have spent several of those in Sydney! Ferry boat races, huge food court in the park, jazz on the Opera House steps and a brilliant day of horse racing at Randwick, happy memories!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm off to bundle up for the trip to work. The deep freeze is coming to an end next week. So long as it doesn't melt all my snow, I don't mind. I want to get a toboggan ride in this winter.
Talk to you later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I lost the quilt photos, so here they are again, hope they work this time - this has not happened to me before
> 
> The embroidery is all done by me, and I was surprised at how much came back to me. At this time, I had not done embroidery since I was in year 5 - I think I might have been about 8 (turned 9 at the end of the year)
> 
> I have 5 or 6 quilts to finish after this one :XD:


Wow, stunning, you have put so much work into that, good job!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


....or elyts!! :lol:[/quote]

You have worked us out - now that wasn't too hard, was it? :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Tha
> ...


I am 5' 1" also! I have two adjustable folding tables, they were really cheap on e-bay. I use one all the time but can clip 2 together for bigger projects. However, I still find myself on my knees in the living room for quilts :x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


You have worked us out - now that wasn't too hard, was it? :-D[/quote]

Hi Judi! Was so busy doing catch up, I didn't look to see if anyone else was here!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm off to bundle up for the trip to work. The deep freeze is coming to an end next week. So long as it doesn't melt all my snow, I don't mind. I want to get a toboggan ride in this winter.
> Talk to you later.


Bye Nitzy, have a good day!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I have some foam squares that lock together, and I use these on top of my bed - it still isn't high enough, but it is np better than the floor :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Hi Judi! Was so busy doing catch up, I didn't look to see if anyone else was here!![/quote]

Haha ... Next time I will send you a PM ..... hahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Haha ... Next time I will send you a PM ..... hahaha[/quote]

Good idea, I need to check _before_ I start catching up!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Good idea, I need to check _before_ I start catching up!![/quote]

I do the same thing, then discover at the end, that everyone is leaving :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I do the same thing, then discover at the end, that everyone is leaving :-([/quote]

Sorry I wandered off there, was watching Federa play Andy Murray in Melbourne - go Andy!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Sorry I wandered off there, was watching Federa play Andy Murray in Melbourne - go Andy!!!![/quote]

We are watching "Red Dwarf"


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


We are watching "Red Dwarf"[/quote]

I am so sorry, would love to chat a bit more but I have to go out and deliver some minutes - wish someone would give me some minutes, the day is never long enough!! Laters!! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I am so sorry, would love to chat a bit more but I have to go out and deliver some minutes - wish someone would give me some minutes, the day is never long enough!! Laters!! xxxxxx[/quote]

I'm going to bed now, so don't feel bad - cant stay awake tonight. Have a good day xoxo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, morning. Everyone is so chatty. Can't stay long. DH needs his computer. Hope everyone is doing well. Hope GS and her DH get home safe and sound. Lovely yarn Sharon, and Judy your quilt is so nice. Hope the weather for everyone is settling down. Getting some knitting done, since I am not on computer as much.Hope my computer won't be gone the 2 weeks they stated. Missing each one of you. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from dry and cold Surrey. Temps still above freezing and not too much snow left now. Mr P took me to the supermarket and helped me with the shopping. Didn't get that much but I am exhausted now. So I shall sit and knit for the rest of the afternoon. How is everyone? xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


There's go that idea about not eating today! [/quote]

it got blown completely out of the water when DH did the 'late' run to Morrisons. They sell off all their fresh food for pennies so that their statistics show a sale, rather than dump it. He bought 3 cooked chickens for 29p each, 2 cooked ham trotters, some chicken thighs, 2 fresh pizzas, a huge bowl of Florida Salad (love it!) and a load more, along with 3 6pt bottles of milk, all for less than £8.[/quote]

Oooh, gotta get myself up to Morrisons for that, what time did DH go?[/quote]

8.30 p.m.! They close at 9 p.m. He can always get cheap bread and hot cooked meats.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


There's go that idea about not eating today! [/quote]

it got blown completely out of the water when DH did the 'late' run to Morrisons. They sell off all their fresh food for pennies so that their statistics show a sale, rather than dump it. He bought 3 cooked chickens for 29p each, 2 cooked ham trotters, some chicken thighs, 2 fresh pizzas, a huge bowl of Florida Salad (love it!) and a load more, along with 3 6pt bottles of milk, all for less than £8.[/quote]

Myu DH wants to go with your DH, He'll show him ASDA's too. hahaha[/quote]

he loves a bargain, and always buys too much.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to go and throw some food around thekitchen and see what I can come up with. I'll pop back later. Have a restful evening Susan. Love and hugs xxxxx


you'll come up with a messy floor, which you'll then slip on.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. I tried to send a message but I couldn't get on line. We've been out all day and I'm absolutely dropping but it's a warranted tiredness. I'm all monitored up and dont need hand this machine in until Mon at 9am. We shall go past the hosp on our way to boys on Sunday!. 

Dh was told that as long as he's feeling the way he does just to visit our GP and heart nurse. Don't go back to the hospital unless it's necessary. He walks so well on the flat he can go on forever. He was just about holding me up by the time we were coming to the car.

There's one thing I'm not happy about and thats my dribbly mouth. It's been dribbling a little on the left side and I kept wiping it and now its sore!!!!!!. I think there's only me notices. My leg is keeping up until I got really tired. I'm so pleased with our results today. 

I bought some milk when I was out, like Purple and Rebecca. I shall see if I've got a picture of it. I'm on page 88 so I'll see you soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

THIS IS THE MILK I BOUGHT TODAY. THE RIBBON IS FOR DIL'S BOLERO CARDIGAN.......


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I was 5'10" but have lost a quarter of an inch due to old age!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Wow, morning. Everyone is so chatty. Can't stay long. DH needs his computer. Hope everyone is doing well. Hope GS and her DH get home safe and sound. Lovely yarn Sharon, and Judy your quilt is so nice. Hope the weather for everyone is settling down. Getting some knitting done, since I am not on computer as much.Hope my computer won't be gone the 2 weeks they stated. Missing each one of you. Purly


PURLEY COME HOME....ALL IS FORGIVEN :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> THIS IS THE MILK I BOUGHT TODAY. THE RIBBON IS FOR DIL'S BOLERO CARDIGAN.......


Glad you are home safely and that DH got a good result. Re your dribbling try dabbing in rather than wiping and perhaps put a bit of vaseline around the area in the morning. Love your 'milk' xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, morning. Everyone is so chatty. Can't stay long. DH needs his computer. Hope everyone is doing well. Hope GS and her DH get home safe and sound. Lovely yarn Sharon, and Judy your quilt is so nice. Hope the weather for everyone is settling down. Getting some knitting done, since I am not on computer as much.Hope my computer won't be gone the 2 weeks they stated. Missing each one of you. Purly
> ...


No, it's not. I'm not forgiving her DH for hogging the computer and not letting her play!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I was 5'10" but have lost a quarter of an inch due to old age!!!!!!!![/quote]

I used to be five foot four and seven eighths!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I was 5'10" but have lost a quarter of an inch due to old age!!!!!!!!


I used to be five foot four and seven eighths![/quote]

I used to be a size 12 and now I'm an 18 top and 16 bottom hahahahaha :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Hi Rececca, Yes very similar. I have a booklet that helped me. It's called Socks Soar on Two Circular Needles by Cat Bordi. Once you get the hang of it, it's really quite easy. There are probably YouTube videos out there on the subject, but I haven't checked. I hope that helps. Pam


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > THIS IS THE MILK I BOUGHT TODAY. THE RIBBON IS FOR DIL'S BOLERO CARDIGAN.......
> ...


I was going to suggest the vaseline. There's not much else you can do about it. It will stop before long. Well done with the 'milk'. My fridge is still full of the real thing. But my lovely blue wool came yesterday for my jumper.
So I'm happy.
Tomorrow DS2 and I have to drive into East Sussex, where they're expecting snow overnight and ice in the morning. We leave at 8.30. I'm dreading it, and glad he's driving.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pam, How are you today?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You girls did a lot of chatting last night... I will have to do catch-up later today when I get home from work. I am on page 81...will have to remember that.


We did. Sorry. Now I have several pages to catch up on what went on as I slept. I hope you had a good day at work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Tomorrow DS2 and I have to drive into East Sussex, where they're expecting snow overnight and ice in the morning. We leave at 8.30. I'm dreading it, and glad he's driving.[/quote]

Hope the road is not too bad for you tomorrow, take it carefully. Glad y our wool has arrived, what shade of blue is it? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I was 5'10" but have lost a quarter of an inch due to old age!!!!!!!!
> ...


I used to be a size 12 and now I'm an 18 top and 16 bottom hahahahaha :thumbdown:[/quote]

Ah, but you've got little feet!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Tomorrow DS2 and I have to drive into East Sussex, where they're expecting snow overnight and ice in the morning. We leave at 8.30. I'm dreading it, and glad he's driving.


Hope the road is not too bad for you tomorrow, take it carefully. Glad y our wool has arrived, what shade of blue is it? xx[/quote]

Torquoise actually. My favourite.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


It is blowing a gale outside now and snow is forecast about now. We've had a little this afternoon. We still have to dig in and out for the weels, we have about 6/8 " where we are. Once we get to the main road its clear, but its off the beaten track where we are. :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow DS2 and I have to drive into East Sussex, where they're expecting snow overnight and ice in the morning. We leave at 8.30. I'm dreading it, and glad he's driving.
> ...


Torquoise actually. My favourite.[/quote]

Ooh that's lovely and it suits you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow DS2 and I have to drive into East Sussex, where they're expecting snow overnight and ice in the morning. We leave at 8.30. I'm dreading it, and glad he's driving.
> ...


Torquoise actually. My favourite.[/quote]

me too...What kind of wook is it? I'm still knitting with maroon galaxy....the same colour as the ribbon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Pam said:
> ...


Thanks for these Nitzy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I think two circulars is ery similar to Magic Loop. Maybe you could point me in the direction of some good sock patterns for using 2 circs. I hate using DPNs, so was really glad to find this workshop. I have a lot of sock yarn for liing in my stash for DH but have never used it :!: :!: :!:[/quote]

I've used the pattern on http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2circsocks_start.htm
Other people like
http://verypink.com/category/socks/
Cat Bordhi has a book
http://catbordhi.com/books/socks-soar-on-two-circular-needles/[/quote]

Thanks for these Nitzy.[/quote]

Hi Rebecca, It's the week end -you can have 2 days off!! I used a cometosilver tutorial for the dpn socks. They are very good tutorials. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> THIS IS THE MILK I BOUGHT TODAY. THE RIBBON IS FOR DIL'S BOLERO CARDIGAN.......


I like your milk too!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been out all day and left the coffee perc on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > THIS IS THE MILK I BOUGHT TODAY. THE RIBBON IS FOR DIL'S BOLERO CARDIGAN.......
> ...


Not as good as yours but DH was with me. I went up and down the aisle and touched it and felt it, and it was 3 for 2 at hobbycraft but they are a bit expensive anyway. After him seeing my cupboard yesterday it was better I didn't buy any hahahah


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I think two circulars is ery similar to Magic Loop. Maybe you could point me in the direction of some good sock patterns for using 2 circs. I hate using DPNs, so was really glad to find this workshop. I have a lot of sock yarn for liing in my stash for DH but have never used it :!: :!: :!:


I've used the pattern on http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2circsocks_start.htm
Other people like
http://verypink.com/category/socks/
Cat Bordhi has a book
http://catbordhi.com/books/socks-soar-on-two-circular-needles/[/quote]

Thanks for these Nitzy.[/quote]

Hi Rebecca, It's the week end -you can have 2 days off!! I used a cometosilver tutorial for the dpn socks. They are very good tutorials. xx[/quote]

It's really kind of you to give me the two days off...I'll take them :thumbup: 
Thanks for the recomendation of the cometosilver tutorial


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been out all day and left the coffee perc on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You must have very sttong coffee now. I hope no damage was done.xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I can understand that. Did you note how long hobby craft have the 3 for 2 offer on?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Doesn't he understand that we can never have too much wool.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been out all day and left the coffee perc on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is that good or bad?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I think they just don't get it. I didb't tell my DH about mine the other day...just pu it among the rest and hope he didn'y notice :twisted:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been out all day and left the coffee perc on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


The jug was bone dry!.. I;ve done that before and gone in the caravan for 3 nights!!!!!!!honest!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


No It didn't have a date on. Have you got one near you? Are you going to check?????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


I play words with friends. Have never played mahjong.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I got the needles!!! ONLY because I had to have something hahahahahah. The news has just said there's a lot more snow coming our way :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:   :mrgreen:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I might do tpmorrow morning. My local one has a knitting group on Sat. morning. I've not been yet, but keep thinking I will and the 3 for 2 will make it a double reason to go.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Whatsa words pam. Can I play it on my i-pad? What do I search for and is it free?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Doesn't he understand that we can never have too much wool.[/quote]

I got the needles!!! ONLY because I had to have something hahahahahah. The news has just said there's a lot more snow coming our way :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:   :mrgreen:[/quote]

Hope the snow isn't too much, I think you've about had your full of it by now. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I got the needles!!! ONLY because I had to have something hahahahahah. The news has just said there's a lot more snow coming our way :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:   :mrgreen:[/quote]

I heard thay on the radio. Bad news isn't it? I hope it's not true.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from Surrey. I can see some grass in the garden as the snow continues to melt. Hope Susan is ok driving to the hospital as they have an orange snow alert where she is.
> How is everyone today?


I'm good this morning, Purple. Got up and got a brisk hour walk in first thing since it wasn't raining. Love to start my day that way!

Hope you've had a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I might do tpmorrow morning. My local one has a knitting group on Sat. morning. I've not been yet, but keep thinking I will and the 3 for 2 will make it a double reason to go.[/quote]

Now that sounds like a plan. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I'm 5'2/3


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Doesn't he understand that we can never have too much wool.


I got the needles!!! ONLY because I had to have something hahahahahah. The news has just said there's a lot more snow coming our way :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:   :mrgreen:[/quote]

Hope the snow isn't too much, I think you've about had your full of it by now. xxx[/quote]

This is our 12th day of being just about snowed in....Thjey say the cold snap is going out with a bang...I think they are short of news!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Surrey. I can see some grass in the garden as the snow continues to melt. Hope Susan is ok driving to the hospital as they have an orange snow alert where she is.
> ...


What time is it with you at the moment Pam?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

They are now saying worse than it was before And blizzards. I think I'll turn the bloody news off hahahahahahah


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Surrey. I can see some grass in the garden as the snow continues to melt. Hope Susan is ok driving to the hospital as they have an orange snow alert where she is.
> ...


Glad you had agood walk. I love walking but my legs are on strike today :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are now saying worse than it was before And blizzards. I think I'll turn the bloody news off hahahahahahah


Snuggle down and knit!!! :thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You ladies are so nice! Thank you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They are now saying worse than it was before And blizzards. I think I'll turn the bloody news off hahahahahahah


It might just disapear then :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got to go now as Mr P wants more food! Catch you later. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going off now and I'll be back later in my bed. love you all........OBTW, they've just told us we'll flood next week.!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Ladies I'm going to shower now and climb into my jimjams. I shall call back later. Enjoy your day Pam and PV and GS enjoy your evening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off now and I'll be back later in my bed. love you all........OBTW, they've just told us we'll flood next week.!


Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come and visit, we're ok here. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


So are you and we are so please you joined us. Catch you later. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Short is good!  Your tables sound like they would work great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Wow, morning. Everyone is so chatty. Can't stay long. DH needs his computer. Hope everyone is doing well. Hope GS and her DH get home safe and sound. Lovely yarn Sharon, and Judy your quilt is so nice. Hope the weather for everyone is settling down. Getting some knitting done, since I am not on computer as much.Hope my computer won't be gone the 2 weeks they stated. Missing each one of you. Purly


We miss you, too, Purly.

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I tried to send a message but I couldn't get on line. We've been out all day and I'm absolutely dropping but it's a warranted tiredness. I'm all monitored up and dont need hand this machine in until Mon at 9am. We shall go past the hosp on our way to boys on Sunday!.
> 
> Dh was told that as long as he's feeling the way he does just to visit our GP and heart nurse. Don't go back to the hospital unless it's necessary. He walks so well on the flat he can go on forever. He was just about holding me up by the time we were coming to the car.
> 
> ...


GSusan, that is great news for both of you. I hope you are resting now. Good milk purchase.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pam, How are you today?


Great so far. Need to go get a shower and go do some grocery shopping, but trying to catch up here first.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


They just don't understand that! I have it stashed all over the house and he's mostly unaware (I think).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I'm so sorry you have a lot more snow headed your way. Stay in and warm and dry.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Right now it is 10:29 a.m. I think you are 8 hours ahead of me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. Good excuse to stay in and knit! I hope they're better tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going off now and I'll be back later in my bed. love you all........OBTW, they've just told us we'll flood next week.!


Oh great! What next?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ive caught up so I''m off to shower and get something done. Be back later. Have a great evening/afternoon/morning.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


me too...What kind of wook is it? I'm still knitting with maroon galaxy....the same colour as the ribbon.[/quote]

It's acrylic, but very soft. I hate having to handwash, and my skin doesn't like most wools next to it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back and sat up in my bed with my monitor on my pjs haha, sucking humbugs.... It's rough, I've also got my hot water bottle. Not knitted today but ill put that right tomorrow. Sunday I hope to see the boys. Ds goes skiing on Wednesday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back and sat up in my bed with my monitor on my pjs haha, sucking humbugs.... It's rough, I've also got my hot water bottle. Not knitted today but ill put that right tomorrow. Sunday I hope to see the boys. Ds goes skiing on Wednesday.


Glad you are all snuggly in bed. Been getting on with my jacket today and so far I've not had to undo any although I nesrly forgot to change colour!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I might be a bit sick of this bolero. It's taking forever. But I'm only a little slower. About average speed now haha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I might be a bit sick of this bolero. It's taking forever. But I'm only a little slower. About average speed now haha


It's still only 3 weeks. Perhaps have something small to do in between doing the bolero. Were they pleased with you at the hospital? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It wasn't my check up. I haven't heard about that yet. The stroke doctor thinks there maybe something wrong about my heart to cause stroke! I'm not taking any notice at all. I haven't time for all this if they aren't shoving wires on my boobs then they've got tubes up my bottom, it's a year next week since I stopped smoking hahaha. I've had all sorts hahaha.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It wasn't my check up. I haven't heard about that yet. The stroke doctor thinks there maybe something wrong about my heart to cause stroke! I'm not taking any notice at all. I haven't time for all this if they aren't shoving wires on my boobs then they've got tubes up my bottom, it's a year next week since I stopped smoking hahaha. I've had all sorts hahaha.


Well let's hope this year you will start to show the benefits of stopping smoking! I'm off to do some knitting and probably go to bed early. I'll say night night Susan, hope you sleep well. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't my check up. I haven't heard about that yet. The stroke doctor thinks there maybe something wrong about my heart to cause stroke! I'm not taking any notice at all. I haven't time for all this if they aren't shoving wires on my boobs then they've got tubes up my bottom, it's a year next week since I stopped smoking hahaha. I've had all sorts hahaha.
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


And night night to you. I'm just talking with purely then I'm gone love you muchness xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

hello GS how are ya


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I have a pic i want to send to you from my ds


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello GS how are ya


I'm find lovejust been pm ing purely. She's not too good. Has quite a bit of pain in her joints because she couldn't take her shot this week. She's had other probs... Linky I need binkeys address please.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this pix. It's lovely you and me on here. I've requested you for a contract for my Skype. Have you got it?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm on my I.pad now and tucked up in bed haha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I emailed it to you .... or well he just did lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Looking forward to seeing this pix. It's lovely you and me on here. I've requested you for a contract for my Skype. Have you got it?


i havent gotten it yet .. 
I did just check .. I looked for you but there were about a gazillion people with your name lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I emailed it to you .... or well he just did lol


Thank you ill get it to or row when I'm on my laptop. Listen! How is your adopted girl doing with her baby to be? When's it due and is it boy or girl or other?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > hello GS how are ya
> ...


i will get it to you .. i will pm it to you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to seeing this pix. It's lovely you and me on here. I've requested you for a contract for my Skype. Have you got it?
> ...


I've maybe requested wrongly ill do that to or row too haha. I'm cuddled up warm in bed and there's blizzards going on outside.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed it to you .... or well he just did lol
> ...


should be about august .. she is doing good , complaining about getting some stretch marks lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Sounds like a good place to be  we were suppose to get snow today and didnt really get any that stayed on the ground :|


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Tell her to treat her tummy every night with baby oil. Jonsons if you can. Mine was 9.3 born and I've not got stretch marks to this day that was 40 yrs ago. I recommend it honestly. Baby oil. Ok?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


My picture on skype is two cats .. cuddled up together , the calico is Nahla and the black and white one was my Lana that had the heart probs


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


gotcha 

She has been using vasoline lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Baselines no good for that. Must be baby oil. Plenty and often ok? She won't want horrible marks. News the time to do it. Every day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I'll find you tomorrow I promise. Even if I end up with a thousand linkans haha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My advert on here at this time isn't baby oil but (wait for it) potty train your dog? Hahaha. You couldn't,t make it up could you hahAha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I will tell her about the baby oil , i will text her in a little bit  and i am sure you will find me  
i have Judi so far in my contacts lol and i have yet to actually get on skype hahaha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My advert on here at this time isn't baby oil but (wait for it) potty train your dog? Hahaha. You couldn't,t make it up could you hahAha


mine is hair restoration lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I will tell her about the baby oil , i will text her in a little bit  and i am sure you will find me
> i have Judi so far in my contacts lol and i have yet to actually get on skype hahaha


Judiis good to Skype. I was thinking of face timing her tonight but I think she'll be asleep. Poor lass it wouldn't do for me to wake her, she gets little enough as it is and I think her joints are playing her up. Purples fm has flared up today. I'm the only fit one hahaha.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ok lady i have to get to the store with the kiddo's 
so i will talk to you tomorrow  
Tonight is sewing circle so i will have to get my stuff all together  
Love you 
XOXO


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ok lady i have to get to the store with the kiddo's
> so i will talk to you tomorrow
> Tonight is sewing circle so i will have to get my stuff all together
> Love you
> XOXO


Have a great nite. Love you. Xxxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I will tell her about the baby oil , i will text her in a little bit  and i am sure you will find me
> ...


bless them i know how they feel .. the cold is getting to my joints something awful too .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok lady i have to get to the store with the kiddo's
> ...


You too !! Stay warm and snuggled up in your bed


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Australia Day Judi & Patti!! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I was 5'10" but have lost a quarter of an inch due to old age!!!!!!!!
> ...


I used to be a size 12 and now I'm an 18 top and 16 bottom hahahahaha :thumbdown:[/quote]

I am not going there :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy Australia Day Judi & Patti!! xxxxxx


Hello, thank's for that - I am having a very quiet, QUILTY day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I got the fidgets so I thought I'd just pop in and wish Xiang and Patticake Happy Australia Day - I am singing a rousing chorus of Waltzing Matilda. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > I will tell her about the baby oil , i will text her in a little bit  and i am sure you will find me
> ...


I will check tonight, before I go to bed, to see if you are on, so we can have a chat


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Australia Day Judi & Patti!! xxxxxx
> ...


Hi Xiang - Happy Quilting day too xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I got the fidgets so I thought I'd just pop in and wish Xiang and Patticake Happy Australia Day - I am singing a rousing chorus of Waltzing Matilda. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I can here you, from all the way over here - it is a lovely rendition :-D :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang - how are you feeling today? xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Thank you, it is cool enough to stay in my sewing room , for now xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I got the fidgets so I thought I'd just pop in and wish Xiang and Patticake Happy Australia Day - I am singing a rousing chorus of Waltzing Matilda. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Thank you - still can't manage to get is as a ring tone on my phone. :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang - how are you feeling today? xxx


Still got some weird feelings in my hands & feet, and a bit achy - but much better than I was, how are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Are you able to have the MP3's for ringtones? I must look for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang - how are you feeling today? xxx
> ...


Mr P took me to the supermarket today. By the time I got home my legs felt they'd run a marathon. Sat and knitted this afternoon, taken my pills and am going to take a couple extra shortly. Hopefully that will help and I'll try to go for a gentle walk tomorrow..
I have been massaging with almond oil and lavender oil.. Very soothing, but I can't take too much of itl. Perhaps you could try that fdor your feet and hands. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yeah, I was a bit like that, when we came home from shopping - it felt good when he told me that he didn't want me to have to walk too far (I didn't know he understood) - but then I pushed it a bit with the pinning of the quilt yesterday, and I have more to do this weekend :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I've got an mp3 player with lots of music on, but not waltzing matilda


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I can get it if I want to join up to the ring tones, but I don't want to do that, so I will look for a free version - I'm a cheapskate hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

If you do an Internet search for "Waltzing Matilda - free song" , there is a free version by John Williamson


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> If you do an Internet search for "Waltzing Matilda - free song" , there is a free version by John Williamson


I will have a look for it tomorrow, thaks.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-143152-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

